# Who wants to be a Wayfinder?



## Mista Collins

*I apologize to all the player picked, but I can not run this game right now (and not in the near future).*

As I have time to DM another PbP, I figured I would do so. I got the motivation to do this from going through the Explorer's Handbook.*

General Information*
All characters will be graduates of the University of Wynarn, which is located in Fairhaven, the capital city of Aundair. The general concept of the game will be that every character wants to join the ranks of Wayfinder’s and explore the unexplored. I hope to have this game very open ended and direction will be based on the player’s goals and objectives. Y have not had the opportunity to explore all of world, as you were still a student at the end of the Last War and had just finished your education. Now that you have graduated, you and your friends (the other PCs) have decided to go exploring. Your characters will have some knowledge of what is offered outside of Aundair, as you are all educated individuals (or a barbarian who happened to meet the group during a party at a local tavern). Where and how you travel will be up to you and the rest of the group once characters are chosen. In selecting the group, I will not be focusing on the stats you come up with as much as I will be focusing on your characters motivation to explore, characters background including why you went to the University of Wynarn, and character personality, and other things of that nature. You character background doesn’t have to be really exciting, just full of depth. And please tell me how often you can post, I’d like to keep this a fairly active PbP.

*Characters*
Anything out of the following books will be allowed for use in character creation
- Eberron Campaign Setting
- Five Nations
- Explorer's Handbook (obviously)
- Sharn: City of Towers
- Races of Eberron
- Monster Manual
- Expanded Psionics handbook (not the races from this book)
- Complete Series (Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Warrior)
- 1 Trait from Unearthed Arcana (if you want to take one)
- Anything else, you have to ask (I might say yes)

Level 1
36 Point Buy (I want high adventure, and high stats to go with it)
Max Starting Gold (you just graduated and got some gifts)

 If you are interested please post a character. This will not be a first come first serve selection. I plan on having all players picked and their character backgrounds fleshed out and the first in-game post put up before GenCon. That way, you can post some in character dialogue about where you will travel to between each other if you aren’t attending, or you can meet up with me and have a good time.

*The CAST **(will be split into two groups).*
*Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout
*ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger
*Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger
*jkason: * Midian Rightson - human druid
*Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler
*Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer
*Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer
*Bront:* Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!)
*Prof Yeti: *<undecided> You can play a paragon of any of the common races (dwarf, elf, gnome, halfling, human, half-orc, helf-elf)
*John Semlak: *Wizard fascinated with traveling*
Primus: *Shifter or Half-elf something or other*Shayuri: *Changeling Sorceress

*I AM NOT TAKING ANYMORE PEOPLE (ONE IS GOING TO BE RANDOMLY REMOVED)*

 Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Ferrix

Okay, I'm a sucker for Eberron and as a good number of the games I play in are either going belly up or on pause, I'll toss my hat in for this one.


----------



## Verbatim

I am currently in Korea for the month of Aug, and do not have my books handy. Would it be possible to submit a char concept, and if you like it we go from there as far as the mechanics of things?

I understand if you would prefer not to do it this way.


----------



## Krug

I'd like to reinvent Plonk, my bumbling artificer, for this.  More soon. 

Description: Plonk wears a cap and has all kinds of gearbits dangling around his body. He smokes from a weird mechanical pipe that is supposed to light by itself, though occasionally it goes haywire and explodes. Generally, that happens a lot with his devices. 

Background: Plonk grew up in a gnome community and trained under a clocksmith. However, he wandered Eberron plying his trade and ended up working for a group of Warforged, becoming their resident 'mechanic', so to speak. He left the warforged after about ten years of service to seek other trades and develop his skill as an artificer. He found his way to the University, and gained entry after showing them a bicycle like device he said would revolutionise travel, once the kinks (and explosions) were worked out.

His mentor, Gulliver d'Sullivan, encouraged his occasionally problematic streak, which led to accidents, explosions and other controlled disasters. He believes science will replace magic, and the faeries will one day pack up and leave Eberron altogether, so technology must now catch up. He is not disdainful of magic, but believes that the time for it is past, and you can't stop progress. He's highly intrigued by Warforged, and can't resist running his fingers on them whenever he meets one, which has led to some embarassing situations. 

Motivation: Plonk likes to invent and devise all sorts of new things. He constantly asks himself, "Why can't it be done better?"


----------



## Bront

Wow, before Gen-con might be a stretch.  Not for me, but in general.  

I've gotten attached to my Shifter Ranger idea i suggested for Dr Zombie's new game, not sure how well that translates here though (At least as I see him, though it's not unreasonable).  I had an idea for a Shifter Monk that sounded fun too, though I'd have to flesh out his background a bit.

A Dragon Marked Halfling of house Jorasco who worships Dol Arrah, pondering either Paladin or Cleric, could be quite fun.  Either one works for a dedicated holy warrior, so this concept works with either class.  Driven to do good, and loyal to friends, the character would view himself as a protector more than a healer.

A Dragonmarked noble of the house of Orien, thinking Scout, though I could go several different ways with this one, who's a bit of a wild child/daredevil.  I've got a couple of different ideas for him, and some might involve tweeking a class, so I'd have to work with you on that one.

Let me know if any of them are interesting.


----------



## Ferrix

I'm thinking a chain-swinging hero of a warrior, dashing with a stitch of twisted luck.

So, either a Swashbuckler or Fighter focused on the spiked chain, either a halfling or a human.

Or an Urban Ranger type, Dragonmarked of house Deneith, aiming to be a marshal at some point.  For the urban ranger, I'm thinking ranger with the focused on finding people, perhaps with these two feats...:

City Slicker (Races of Destiny)
Benefit: Disguise, Forgery, Gather Information and Knowledge (local) are always class skills for you.

Urban Tracking (Races of Destiny)
Benefit: You can use Gather Information to find the trail of an individual or to follow it for 1 hour.  You can also find this feat here.

He'd be shooting for the Justicar PrC from Complete Warrior.

Just realized if I want the dragonmark, I'll have to only get one of these feats.  Teehee, unless he'll allow Flaws.


----------



## Verbatim

I would like to try to be a LN Necromancer who eventually goes the path of the Blood Magus. The down side to this is that I have to be killed first, but I have a great backstory in mind where he has been killed before he joined the University and his parents brought him back to life. I know it may sound far fetching, but I am willing to type it up and post it for your consideration.


----------



## Mista Collins

Bront - I find them all interesting, just pick the one (or two) you decide you want to submit.

Verbatim - If your character is selected, we can work something out. Flesh out his background more (where he is from in Eberron, why he attended the University of Wynarn in Fairhaven, family info, etc) with what you do know without your stuff.

Ferrix - I decided not to use any of the races books (except the Eberron one obviously). So I wouldn't worry about creating a character based on the feats out of those books. And just 1 trait from Unearthed Arcana (if you want to pick one).

Krug - Feel free to re-invent Plonk, but he isn't a member of the Wayfinder's yet. And he should be a recent graduate of the University of Wynarn in Fairhaven. The adventure is going to begin the day after graduation (or sometime around then).

*ALL*
Remember, your characters will be starting out at 1st level, so you aren't going to have in depth adventurering backgrounds. Plus you have attended the University of Wynarn the past 2-4 years. What did you study? who were your professors? What kind of student were you? If you have the Eberron campaign setting book, read page 139, first column, last paragraph. The adventure is going to start with the characters chosen discussing where they want to go and explore to celebrate their graduation. All characters must have a goal of joining the Wayfinder's Foundation at some point in their adventuring careers.

And pre-GenCon is a stretch (and I might decide post-GenCon depending on how thigns go)


----------



## Verbatim

If you don't mind me asking, what country is Fairhaven located in? I would like for his family to be fairly successful horse breeders, perhaps magebred lines, and just wanted to try to put some "real" names in. 

Again, I do apologize for my lack of information on hand.


----------



## Mista Collins

Don't apologize, I understand. Fairhaven is the capital city of Aundair.


----------



## Bront

I'm enjoying the playboy house noble idea.  I'm debating between Rogue and Scout.  Scout fits better in almost every way except the class skill list, not enough social skills on it for the character's taste.  Trying to think about a good way to approach it (A Scout with the Rogue skill list would be nice, but that's a bit overkill I would think barring some other sacrifice.)  Any ideas on potential fixes?

And weighing the Paladin/Cleric/Favored Soul vs the Shifter on the other side, and leaning a bit towards the shifter.  I'll crunch things a bit and go from there.


----------



## Ferrix

Bah... I'll leave the dragonmarked of Deneith for a different game then...

I'll work out the chain swinging hero


----------



## Verbatim

Here is the rough draft for Patruk Sivid, Necromancer and all around misunderstood guy. I will put it in spoiler to save space. Feel free to let me know if it stinks the place up..

[sblock] Professor Camis,

It has been told to me on numerous occasions that the path I walk will eventually lead me to my damnation, both by friends and teachers alike, but what they do not understand is that while others have a choice, mine has been made for me. I know that you and I have argued the concept of free will and destiny many times, but on the eve of my departing tomorrow, I had hoped to shed a little light through this letter on why it is that I have come to feel as I have. I do hope you will forgive me if I drift from time to time, but it is merely because I have not thought about my family for several years now. 

My parents made a good living for our family breeding and selling horses, both natural as well as magebred stallions. While the coin they earned should have been enough to satisfy the pride that all men are born with, sadly it was not enough to appease them. They sought to further increase their station by molding their children, my older brother, my twin sisters, as well as myself, into the very picture of nobility, however minor it might be. To accomplish this goal, they sent away for the finest teachers in Aundair and let it be known that our upbringing was in their hands, as well as informing us that failure to excel was not an option.

Can you imagine being a child of eight years being shunned by your parents in the name of increasing your potential? I was not allowed to speak to them, save when Master Thrium wished to display the latest achievement I had reached, nor was I allowed to have extended contact with my siblings. It was as if I had no family, and it seemed I was the only one who noticed these facts.

My brother took to the art of the sword like a eagle takes to the air, and it was shortly after his fifteenth summer that my father released his tutor of his duties and sent Brius to be formally trained as an officer, as no son of Timoth Sivid would be a common foot soldier. 

Dear sisters Rhea and Lauren were schooled in the arts of song and business respectively. Rhea’s voice was that of an angel’s, and while Lauren did not receive any of mother’s graceful looks, she was a master at all things involving the exchange of currency and the assignment of worth.

And what was the hope for me, young Patruk? I was to be a priest and bring the favor of the gods upon our land. Ironic isn’t it that one who has long since ceased in believing in a divine power was asked to pay homage to one?

When it became clear to my parents, through Master Thrium’s pleas not to release him from his duties, that I simply was incapable of achieving a state of enlightenment enough to embrace the glory of the gods, my parents were now faced with a dire predicament. What were they to do with me?

I was nearing my seventeenth summer, almost a man in their eyes, and suddenly I was at the brink of being useless resource. While the years spent with Master Thrium had given me knowledge in a broad variety of subjects, the man had truly never taught me anything of substance. So, while my parents were once again trying to determine my fate, I decided to do something rash to show them that I was truly more than a pawn in their grandiose chess game and attempted to ride my father’s prize stallion. It was a ride that literally killed me.

In the few seconds before Demonfyre’s hooves shattered my skull and brought my life to a premature end, I had never felt so alive. The contest between my will and the unbridled chaos of the stallion was unlike anything I had ever experienced. However, while I might have been having the time of my life, I was a stranger in Demonfyre’s eyes and had not earned the right to be upon his back. Although he nearly flipped himself in half to dislodge me, he tossed me aside like a child’s doll and even as I hit the ground, my fate was sealed. Lashing out in his frustration, the stallion’s hooves caught me as I was trying to get out of his way and in a blur of colors, my world turned to black.

I once had a nursemaid who spoke of the angels who guided the souls of the dead to their homes in the heavens. While I do not know where she had received her information, I know that I personally only remember two things from my experience with death. The chill that still lingers in my bones, and the first sluggish beat of my heart.

Timoth would never speak of the cost that he had to pay to have me returned, but the price must have been steep, as for the first time in as long as I could remember mother and father did not host their yearly ball. Mother tried to say it was because she was feeling under the weather, but I saw the lie for what it was and felt the accusing stares from the servants in the house.

Then the dreams began and with them, the sealing of my fate. I would see myself atop the cold marble dais in the family tomb, my head bandaged to hide the severity of my wounds, and although my family and their associates were grieving, I could feel my body calling to me, telling me that there was a power waiting to be unlocked, if only I could do it.

I withdrew into my chambers and began truly studying the books that Master Thrium had left behind after his release from duty. Mainly they were religious texts speaking on the theological aspects of life and death, but what I needed, what I craved, was the truth behind life’s greatest secret.

I am saddened to say that my zealous approach into this placed my parents in an even less desirable position than where they were before my death, and subsequent rebirth. The offers of marriage quickly disappeared when my “condition” was passed as gossip among the servants, and when my father asked if I would consider taking some time away from the family home to “find” myself again, I leapt at the chance to escape their velvet walled prison.

I am not sure what favors my father used to have my admittance to the University of Wynarn, nor do I truly care to be honest, but in my studies here I have come to realize that for every one question I can now answer, four more arise to take its place. I have also come to realize that while my studies do seem macabre, I do not wish to spend my life with corpses as my only companions.
I have agreed to “study abroad”, as my friends call it, with some of my fellow graduates. While they also do not truly understand what it is I seek, they at least are willing to see beyond the stigma attached to my studies and take me for who I am, not whom people fear I will become. Traveling will also give me a chance to explore how death is treated by the different cultures, and to see if my experience with returning from death’s embrace has been shared by others.

You must forgive me Professor, but the hour grows late and my candle has nearly burned its course. Before I end this, I wanted to say thank you for your patience over the years and for defending my eccentric ways to those who sought to send me away shortly after I arrived. I know it must have been difficult to defend someone who swore they could feel their blood itself flowing through their veins, but whether you ever believed me or not, it took strength to defend me. I will not forget that.

I wish you luck with your new students, and should the day come where I can ever assist you, send the summons and I will return.

Sincerely,

Patruk Sivid [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix

Teivel the human swashbuckler will be up tomorrow I guess...  that's what happens when you read an entire book in the evening.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

I may try to adapt a character I submitted for Hanable's Hunters (he's on the alt list right now)...nah, I'll just make a new one!  I'll be reading 5-Nations and explorers for inspiration.  Background up later today.


----------



## Ozmar

Magellan

Warforged Explorer - Scout/Extreme Explorer

[Posting: I will post daily with the only known break at this time to be next week (Aug 13-20). I s'pose that might put a hitch in the game's start, but I hope you'll consider this character anyway. (I may actually be able to post during that week, but I don't know what internet access I'll have in the Dominican Republic...]

Magellan was created as an instrument of war. He was designed to be a stealthy scout, who would slip ahead of the battlelines to locate enemy weaknesses. He was created with exceptional perceptive skills and mobility. He served Aundair admirably in the last few years of the war, and then was abruptly released from service when the Treaty of Thronehold was signed.

Designed to be curious, he immediately took it upon himself to explore. He first began wandering in an expanding circle around his home base, mentally mapping all the lands he passed through, filling in the gaps in his knowledge from his military campaigns. As he traveled, he met various travelers and learned from them whatever he could. He gained necessary context to help him understand the world he was exploring, and it opened up his eyes to the vast treasure trove of experience that lies beyond the borders of Aundair. He came to realize that he would need direction to organize his explorations.

So he came to Fairhaven, and enrolled in the University of Wynarn. He had learned that the Wayfinder's reputation was the greatest explorers in Khorvaire, and he wanted to learn their methods. He was able to pay his tuition with the valuables he had collected in his wanderings, and by picking up odd jobs during his education. He impressed the wayfinders with his extensive knowledge of the local area, his patient attention to fine detail, and his unmatched, instinctive desire to know and experience everything.

He met other students and quickly befriended them. He always likes to talk and listen to others, to hear about their knowledge and experiences. He is excited to learn any new thing, and always eager to please others in order to learn more from them. He loves to go new places and see and do anything that he has never done before. He is (literally) tireless in his quest for new knowledge and experiences.

He adopted his name from the name of a famous explorer in Aundarian history. [Will change to another famous explorer if there is one noted in the Explorer's Handbook - IDTBIFOM]

Soon to graduate from the university, he knows that the world is full of dangers, and that the best chance he has to explore safely is in the company of like-minded friends, and so he has actively sought out any companions who would be eager to engage in long term explorations of the greater world.

Magellan is NG.

His time at the university: He spent the previous 3 years at the university. He studied everything he could, taking an overwhelming courseload, as he could study during the night and did not need to sleep or eat. He learned many languages, including a few ancient languages, and was particularly enamored by tales of ancient empires and Xen'Drik. As he has virutally no past of his own, and no racial past to speak of, he is fascinated by the ancient histories that stretch back for tens of thousands of years. (He has a very poor concept of time.) He is also intrigued by the suggestions of links between House Cannith's invention of the warforged and ancient Xen'Drik artifacts. He is not prejudiced against goblinoids or any other race, viewing the events of the world with a slighty detached demeanor, and an excited eye towards learning.

Ozmar the Warforged Wannabe


----------



## Bront

Mista Collins, what's your feelings on the Spontanious Casting Cleric from UA?  Just one of several thoughts going through my head.  Debating between that (May go human with that build, but not sure, still leaning towards dragonmarked halfling), or the Human House noble (which is leaning towards rogue, though could go warlock, or rogue/warlock, or sorcerer, realy batting this one around.)


----------



## Ferrix

*Teivel ir’Torn*
_Human Swashbuckler 1_

If you have any information for me on the ir'Torn family from Aundair, or perhaps another noble family from Aundair, that'd be most appreciated as I don't have the five nations book and took most of my information from what I could glean from the excerpt on the Eberron page, and in the campaign setting book.

*Description*
A dashing young man, Teivel has a mop of coppery-red hair which seems to have a life of its own, despite how often he gets it cut.  With a sharp bone structure in his face, large green eyes and fair skin, he cuts a fine figure for the ladies in his finely tailored breeches and tunic, his cape swishing behind him.

*Personality*
Teivel ir’Torn has the wit about him, a sharp tongue, quite the manner for banter and a torrid fascination with hounding the attractive freshman at the Wynarn University.  Always a play on the lips and a dashing smile, Teivel knows a bit of this, a bit of that, mostly because his parents forced it upon him to be raised proper.  He had none of that in his youth, fed up they sent him to Wynarn to learn to channel his sharp knack for convincing others into the courts.  Having slacked through his studies, joined the dueling club of which he promptly became the president in his second year, he prefers his unorthodox chain to the fanciful rapier.  His studies complete, he would prefer not to go home and show his parents the lack of attention he gave to the money they spent on him.

*Background*


----------



## Krug

I added more info for Plonk, but I don't have *Five Nations* nor the *Explorer's Handbook*. Anybody there able to help me out?


----------



## Bront

Ok, I think I may have the idea fully fleshed out now.  How does a "wildchild" noble of house Denieth Paladin of Freedom sound?  My only question/concern, is how strict are you with the Paladin code?  Not that I intend on him doing evil acts or such, but he's probably a bit of a bragart, enjoys wine and women (In reasonable moderation), and is probably a bit arrogant, but a very noble and nice guy who stands for what he feels is right.  Just want to make sure that's acceptable for the Paladin of Freedom (Some people are a bit stricter on the paladin code, while others are not).  Also, if this is ok, any chance I could keep diplomacy as a class skill instead of getting Bluf (I'll take Bluff too if you're giving it out, but diplomacy fits more for the character, even if he's an odd bragart)

I could probably do the halfling as well, but with the halfling I'm more likely to stick with the Talentra Warrior feat at first level, and not the Dragonmark.  (He could still be a noble of house Jorasco)


----------



## Jarval

Ah, this sounds really very interesting.  If I can throw my hat in the ring as well on the player front, I'm thinking a warforged psion.


----------



## Ozmar

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I may have the idea fully fleshed out now.  How does a "wildchild" noble of house Denieth Paladin of Freedom sound?  My only question/concern, is how strict are you with the Paladin code?  Not that I intend on him doing evil acts or such, but he's probably a bit of a bragart, enjoys wine and women (In reasonable moderation), and is probably a bit arrogant, but a very noble and nice guy who stands for what he feels is right.  Just want to make sure that's acceptable for the Paladin of Freedom (Some people are a bit stricter on the paladin code, while others are not).  Also, if this is ok, any chance I could keep diplomacy as a class skill instead of getting Bluf (I'll take Bluff too if you're giving it out, but diplomacy fits more for the character, even if he's an odd bragart)
> 
> I could probably do the halfling as well, but with the halfling I'm more likely to stick with the Talentra Warrior feat at first level, and not the Dragonmark.  (He could still be a noble of house Jorasco)




What is a "Paladin of Freedom"? Is this some kind of CG paladin variant from UA?

Ozmar the Curious


----------



## jkason

I actually only have access to the SRD, but I've liked what I've heard about the elements in Eberron, so I figure I'll give this a go. I've been playing with this character concept for a little while, and thought it fit pretty nicely into the setup you have here without much fiddling. Then Bront suggested his paladin character above, and I thought the roleplaying possibilities inherent in putting Midian in the same party were pretty fun.

Midian Rightson, Druid 1:

Midian was supposed to be a paladin. Priam the Righteous, his grandfather, started the line. His was a tale of noble quests and brilliant wars fought in the name of goodness. Midian's father, Rolav Rightson, carried on the fine tradition. Rolav  married fellow paladin Verita del Pristien, and together the pair spread good and law with their every breath and smote all evil they came across. Even Midian's older sister, Penance, has heard the calling.

It's not that Midian didn't try. He enrolled in the School of Chivalric Arts at the University of Wynarn. His way with animals helped him master riding. He showed some promise at archery. He studied his own lineage and that of all the important authority figures whose law he might be called to uphold. But each success was met with its own failure. Heavier armors dragged him down and turned him into a stumbling idiot. Try as he might, he could only get the feel for a handful of simple
weapons well enough to be effective with them in close combat. And, most importantly, no matter how hard he prayed and focused, he simply couldn't hear the call. 

At least, not the call of the paladin.

In Midian's third year at university, a visiting professor and druid named Byless Delavert joined the faculty. Midian had intended to take the elf's botany class for some easy filler, but Byless proved a fascinating, charismatic instructor. Midian found himself signing on for animal husbandry with Byless the next session. A few weeks in, Byless pulled the young man aside after class. The way of the paladin would never be Midian's, he declared, but with Byless's help, the elf was certain Midian would make an exemplary druid.

It was far too late for Midian to change his course of study as far as the university was concerned. If he wanted his degree, it would have to be from the School of Chivalric Arts. So Midian continued, but Byless offered--and Midian accepted--private tutoring in the ways of the druid. He won his degree by the skin of his teeth and a lucky stab with a shortspear in his Advanced Sparring final. His stellar performance in his uncredited druid training, however, was Midian's true point of pride.

The family Rightson still hopes that one day their youngest member will be gifted with a celestial mount, that his gaze will know evil at a glance and his sword arm have the power to smite that evil. Midian is content to have befriended Talbot, a heavy horse who--like him--hadn't taken to the training of a full-fledged warrior. And he hopes that one day his kin will come to accept the valor of his own, less well-trod path.


----------



## Mista Collins

Bront, go head with the Paladin of Freedom.

All of thsoe who have submitted a background and idea, go ahead and stat them out. These are looking good.

Krug, just change the background a bit for Plonk as mentioned here

More than likely, characters will be chosen before GenCon, but the first IC post won't be until after GenCon.


----------



## jkason

Removed at DM's request


----------



## Ozmar

Woo hoo! Here are Boromar's stats. (Does anyone have the name of a famous explorer in Eberron? I think "Magellan" might be too jarring for a character name...) (Edit: Thanks, ShaggySpellsword!)

[sblock]
Boromar
Male-personality Warforged Scout 1
Medium Construct (Living Construct) 
Alignment: Neutral
Region: Aundair
Height: 5’10" 
Weight: 270 lbs.
Hair: None 
Eyes: Green
Age: 5

Abilities
[edit: stats removed at request of DM...]

Equipment:
hand axe
short bow
20 arrows
backpack
maps
14 pp
23 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront

Cool, I'll try to have him up tonight.  Got the stats and such done.

Ozmet, you're short 4 points on attributes.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

Well, there is Lhazaar, the brave human that lead the expedition from Sarlona and discovered Khorvaire...and the goblinoids/orcs/dwarves already living here.

A more contemporary explorer, and my PC's hero, is Lord Boromar ir'Dayne, founder of the Wayfinders

PS.  Tel, the half-elven farm-boy turned explorer will be up soon.


----------



## Couchbob

Due to a current storyline that I am most unfortunately rather personally involved in, I'm gonna sit this one out. That and my complete lack of Eberron knowledge (something I hope to remedy when things settle down... whenever that is). I am going to follow along though and my participate in the next one. We will have an internet connection at gencon though Mista Collins, provided my laptop doesn't get used as a trampoline again before then. So you should be able to get ahold of players and such while we are there.


----------



## Mista Collins

Couchbob said:
			
		

> Due to a current storyline that I am most unfortunately rather personally involved in, I'm gonna sit this one out. That and my complete lack of Eberron knowledge (something I hope to remedy when things settle down... whenever that is). I am going to follow along though and my participate in the next one. We will have an internet connection at gencon though Mista Collins, provided my laptop doesn't get used as a trampoline again before then. So you should be able to get ahold of players and such while we are there.




Well that is good to know. Maybe I will be able to get the first IC post done while I am *AT* GenCon. Nuts.


----------



## Jarval

*Glaw*
*Warforged Ranger, Chaotic Good*

_Stats removed at DM request._

*Description:* Glaw stands six feet tall, his body covered by dull beaten metal.  Beneath the armour plating that covers his body are sinews of wood, run through with veins of green and blue crystal.  A ridged diamond shot through with crystal is marked on his forehead, an angular stylised drop of water.

He wears study dull green and brown traveller's clothes, and wide-brimmed brown felt hat.  A bow and large axe are slung across his back, a quiver of arrows hangs from his belt, and a battered wooden shied is strapped to his right arm.


*Personality:*  Glaw is a quiet soul, preferring to observe others than to get involved in the complexities of social interaction.  He's usually terse when drawn into conversation, unless the topic turns to the natural world.  Then he will expound at length on the habits of various creatures, the majesty of the forests, or the hazards of travel in the untamed wilds of Khorvaire.


*Background:* Pending, as I want to take another quick flick through the Eberron setting book...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

*Tel Montayne*
_Half-elf Ranger 1_

*Description*
A small but intense looking half-elf, Tel looks like a poor farm boy dressed up in nicer clothing than most farm boys ever see.  He’s attractive and well-built, with a very honest face, but the intensity he carries himself with, some find off-putting.  His dark coloration has drawn a number of women to him over the years, but none have been able to penetrate the defensives or emotions he wears on his sleeve.

*Personality*
Tel speaks with a strong accent that marks him immediately as a poor farmer of Aundair.  This has caused a number of the richer students of Wynarn University to immediately mark him as ignorant, slow, and beneath them.  This has caused Tel to develop a fairly defensive personality over the years.  He’s loyal to those he sees as friends, and unstoppable to those he marks as enemies.  He often lets his passions drive him.

*Background*
Tel was born to a fairly wealthy human farmer’s daughter during the last war.  Tel’s mother always refused to ever speak of his father, and Tel’s grandfather, while furious that his only daughter gave birth to a bastard, allowed Tel to take the family name, and stay on until he was old enough to apprentice out to a tradesman in the near-by town of Stormhome.  Tel was apprenticed to a blacksmith when he was very young, and while he missed his mother (and after a fashion, his gruff grandfather) Tel preferred smithy work to farming work.  About the time he was eighteen, and destined for a life of Mediocrity, a mysterious and rich noble bought Tel’s contract with the Blacksmith and paid for Tel to move far south and attend Wynarn University.  Tel’s northern agrarian accent made his stand out against the scions of Dragonmarked and Noble houses, making him something of an outsider.  Tel wasn’t particularly good at his studies, though he did fairly well in courses detailing the histories of incursions from Kyber, and he had for the first time since he’d been a small boy occasion to work on the hunting skills he’d learned back on the farm.  Upon his graduation, Tel received a used Chain Shirt from his mother and grandfather, and a double-bladed sword from his mysterious patron, crafted by the blacksmith who had once been his master.  
	Throughout school Tel has tried to determine the identity of his rich patron, and though he has never conclusively succeeded, he suspects it may be his long lost father, some wealthy noble from Stormhome who tracked him down, wanted to give him a good life, but wanted to keep him far away from his own business.  Tel is just find with that.  He’ll strike far away from Aundair, see where the world will take him.  After he’s a famous explorer, they’ll give him a heroes welcome.



Tel won't ever be a typical Ranger.  Really, I just want him to be an action hero.  I'll pick from Rgr, Bbn, and Fighter classes until I can be an extreme explorer, and from there who knows...the subtle ideas in my history are that Tel's father is a Scion of house Lyrandar, and maybe one day Tel will manifest a Dragonmark (or Syberis mark?)


----------



## Ozmar

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll try to have him up tonight.  Got the stats and such done.
> 
> Ozmet, you're short 4 points on attributes.




?  :\ 

Let's see here...

Abilities
[edit: stats removed. They are correct.]

Total: 36 points.

Did you raise it to 40 points? Cool!  

Ozmar the Mathematician


----------



## Ozmar

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Well, there is Lhazaar, the brave human that lead the expedition from Sarlona and discovered Khorvaire...and the goblinoids/orcs/dwarves already living here.
> 
> A more contemporary explorer, and my PC's hero, is Lord Boromar ir'Dayne, founder of the Wayfinders
> 
> PS.  Tel, the half-elven farm-boy turned explorer will be up soon.




Hey, yeah! I like "Boromar". I think I'll change his name to that. Thanks!

Ozmar the Warforged They Call Boromar


----------



## Ozmar

*The Party So Far*

Apologies if I missed anyone, but I think we have so far...

*Mista Collins:* DM

*Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout
*ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger
*Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger
*jkason:* Midian Rightson - human druid
*Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler
*Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer
*Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer

Comments: 
  A scout and two rangers? Cool! We'll have tracking down for sure, since my character took the Track feat also. (It seemed to fit...)

  jkason - Cool choice for an animal companion!

Boromar has probably spent some time with each of your characters. We may have shared classes, collaborated on research projects, played on sports teams (if that is applicable to this university?)  or just discussed the world in the student commons. As Boromar doesn't sleep, he has twice as much time to discuss issues with others, and he is very gregarious (for a warforged) and eager to talk with anyone who is willing to share a conversation.

Relations with other PCs:

*Tel Montayne * - Boromar does not instinctively grasp human social classes and finds their interactions endlessly fascinating. The best analogy he has been able to develop is that human nobility is some kind of superior design, like advanced warforged created for leadership roles. He finds Tel's interactions with upper class students fascinating, and doesn't understand why Tel seems to disdain the rank and privilege he is obviously designed for. Boromar and Tel have had many conversations about human society, and the warforged has come to see Tel as a good friend and an expert on human relations.

*Glaw * - Boromar feels very comfortable with his fellow warforged. Depending on Glaw's age and/or previous military rank, Boromar feels either superior or deferential towards him. (That is, if Glaw is younger and/or of a higher rank, then Boromar sees him as a superior model and defers to his presumedly greater skill. If Glaw is older and/or of a lower rank, then Boromar considers him to be somewhat outdated, and realizes that he is more skilled in tracking and scouting.) In any case, Boromar likely appreciates Glaw for their shared experiences, backgrounds, and (I'm guessing) interests. It is always nice to have someone who is familiar, and Glaw (who may be the only other warforged in the university?) is a comfortable friend. They have probably had endless conversations about the nature of Nature. (Note that Boromar also has 4 ranks in Know-nature, so he's clearly interested and educated in the subject.)

*Midian Rightson * - Boromar knows him from the class they took together under Byless Delavert. Boromar may not know of (or understand) the druid's family dilemnas, but they have a shared appreciation for the natural world. Depending on the druid's beliefs, they may have had many conversations about the place of warforged in the Natural world. Boromar's thinking is that warforged are not originally part of Nature (they were clearly created by House Cannith) but that they are Bound up in, and consequently now a part of Nature. After all, they can die, as all natural things do. And (as Boromar believes) they live and think and (perhaps) have souls, as all natural things do.

Incidentally, to which druidic tradition does Byless Delavert (and presumably, Midian Rightson) belong?

*Patruk Sivid * - Boromar finds his experience fascinating. Although other students may be repelled by Patruk's interests, Boromar feels only the same detached excitement he feels with all new ideas. He is intrigued that a living human died and was brought back to life, and draws parallels between that and the "birth" of warforged, which are also lifeless, and then given life by some magical process. Boromar wonders what parallels may be drawn, and how undead (which he fought against during the war) fit into the picture - are they alive, or in some magically-enhanced state? Common wisdom says they are "unlife", and yet what does that mean for warforged? If corpses can be brought to a semblance of life by magic, then are warforged also some "semblance" of life? Are they truly alive? Or are they merely a facsimilie? These and similar conversations likely kept Patruk and Boromar up long into the night between exams.

*Plonk * - Boromar doesn't really "dislike" Plonk - he doesn't dislike anyone - but he doesn't find much about the gnome that interests him. It sounds like Plonk has interest in Boromar, and the warforged doesn't mind being the object of his curiousity, and will endlessly answer his questions. He'll even let Plonk repair him (if the occasion ever arrives in the university), but he doesn't want Plonk to experiment on him. Boromar has probably seen too many science experiments of Plonk's explode, and doesn't want to suffer the same fate. Although Boromar is interested in most things, "scientific" inventions like Plonks are lowest on his list. Boromar's chief interests are exploring new lands and cultures, the natural world, and philosophical inquiries about life and meaning.

*Teivel ir'Torn* - Teivel sounds like a popular, athletic, and not very studious fellow. Boromar has no interest in physical pursuits (he can't get fat by being lazy, and doesn't get fit by exercising) but he is obviously superior in athletic competition. Teivel might have talked him and Glaw into playing on his team to gain competitive advantages. I can see Teival being the kind of party guy who keeps the warforged strung along as pals that he can talk into any scheme he has in mind. If so, Boromar would definitely be susceptible to that kind of charm. Otherwise, Teival did not interest him much, and Boromar knows him only in passing.

Ozmar the Sociologist


----------



## Verbatim

MC: Thanks for the green light to stat him up. I am on my lunch break now, but I will get him ready as soon as I am off shift.

Jarvel: [sblock]Good to see you back on the boards. Wish you were with us in Lamentation still. Perhaps later?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

Thanks Ozmar, i was just about to do that when I saw you already did


----------



## Bront

Here's what I have so far.  I'll have the background up before the night is through.

Mista, any chance I could use my favor in house to aquire a horse?  A light warhorse would be fine, though a magebred, heavy, or heavy magebred would be even better.  If not, I'll pay for it normaly (Like I have at the moment).

Edit - Added background.  Might have a bit of cheese in it, but I think it works, is entertaining, and gives you a good feel for the personality and the why of who he is.  He's a bit more of a crusader for good in general than a holy crusader, but I don't think that should be a big problem.

[sblock]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Johan d'Deneith
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin of Freedom 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0/-2       [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                 +3      1d8+2     19-20x2
Lance(10' Reach)          +3      1d8+3       20x3
Warhammer                 +3      1d8+2       20x3
Dagger(10')             +3(+2)    1d4+2     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Human Racial Abilities
Aura of Good - Power equal to level
Detect Evil - at will, per spell
Smite Evil - +2 to hit, +1 to damage evil creature 1/day

[B]Feats:[/B]
1: Mounted Combat
1H: Favored in House 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff   		2    +2          +5
Diplomacy		2    +2          +5
Handle Animal		4    +2          +6
Heal			2    +2          +4
Kn: Nobility		2    +2          +4
Kn: Religion		2    +2          +4
Ride			4    +1          +5
Sense Motive		2    +2          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor		10	15
Longsword		15	4
Heavy Wooden Shield	7	10
Warhammer		12	5
Dagger			2	1
		
Backpack		2	2
-Bedroll		0.1	5
-Waterskins (2)		2	8
-4 Days trail rations	2	4

Light Warhorse		150	Lots
-Military Saddle	20	30
-Saddlebags		4	8
-Lance			10	10
[B]Total Weight:[/B]54lb      [B]Money:[/B] 3gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                66   133   200   200   1000

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 195lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan

[/sblock]
*Appearance:* Johan is definitely a handsome young man.  His short blonde hair is well maintained, and his deep blue eyes are a stark contrast to his well-tanned skin.  He has a well-toned muscular physique, and stands fairly tall.  His is fancily embroidered and has a gold clasp with the house insignia.  His armor is well polished and maintained, and his clothing is always well maintained

*Personality:* Johan is a bit of a wild child, but is generally good hearted.  He follows his own view of what is right, and does not compromise that.  He enjoys attention and the spot light, but has stopped seeking the negative spotlight of late.  Johan enjoys the company of others, particularly the company of women.  He is quite sociable, and has a way with words that can ease hostilities.

*Background:* Johan d'Deneith has always had the easy life.  His parents, Borris and Sandra, held great influence in the Deneith house, and were quite well off.  His older brother and sister both manifested their dragon mark well before he was of age to, and his parents were often too busy training them to worry about Johan, so they would leave him with one of their many caretakers, which would either keep him “captive” in some small area of the estate, or pay little attention to him and let him run wild.

By the time Johan was 16, he was making friends in the house with his charm.  Which was a good thing, because it’s the only thing that kept him out of trouble.  However, he had not manifested a dragon mark, so his parents sent him off to the school of his choice.  Wanting to get away from his parents who lived near Sharn, he chose to go to the University of Wynarn in Fairhaven.

Johan found some needed discipline at the university, but not a lot.  He knew how to skate by on his wits and natural intelligence, though he was able to excel in skills at arms, as well as those of religion.  Also, he truly enjoyed horsemanship, and trained in that extensively, going as far as taking an Animal Husbandry class with Prof. Byless Delavert to learn the proper care and maintaining of a horse.  But his biggest change came when he took a class in Applied Religion.

Of course, Johan took Applied Religion for the same reason most people did, Prof. Natasha Woodlow was very hot.  Not to be discouraged by the stigma of a student-teacher relationship, he looked for reasons to spend extra time with her.  Natasha, a Paladin herself, took advantage of the time to teach Johan, drawing on his strong beliefs and good-natured heart.  Johan learned that not all Paladins stood for law and order, and that in his heart was the ability to be a Paladin of Freedom.  By the time Johan came to figure out Natasha wasn’t interested in him as a man, he didn’t care.  At semester’s end, she had publicly stated that Johan was an up and coming Paladin.

Of course, this had its perks, because chicks dig paladins, not to mention good looking young wealthy nobles.  Being a Paladin of Freedom, Johan started to watch his step a bit more, but he still enjoyed his fare share of the ladies.  Always active socially, Johan was still an occasional troublemaker and definitely well known on the campus, but in general he flew on the straight and narrow, and the troubles he got into now was the occasional foray into areas he wasn’t supposed to be, or occasionally standing up to a professor he felt was treating him or another student unfair.  He was heralded for standing up for any and everyone he felt had been wronged or held back, regardless of social status.  He even led a few Warforged Equality rallies through Fairhaven and the University.

With a renewed dedication, he also picked up his schoolwork, delving into religion and combat to augment his excellent horsemanship skills.  If he had not skated through early in his scholastic career, he would have easily been near the top of his class, though as it was, he managed to finish with honors.

Notes – Insert potential links to other characters


----------



## Ozmar

*The Party So Far...*

Look! Another student!

*Mista Collins: * DM

*Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout
*ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger
*Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger
*jkason: * Midian Rightson - human druid
*Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler
*Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer
*Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer
*Bront:* Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!)

Boromar's thoughts...

Johan d'Deneith - Boromar probably likes Johan very much. He is charismatic and treats everyone kindly, even warforged. Although "warforged equality" is not a concept that Boromar naturally ascribes to, I am sure he would have attended any rallys at Johan's urging with detached curiosity. Boromar considers Johan to be a curious subject: the warforged has no instictive understanding of love or the motivations behind male-female relationships, and watches his friend's many trysts with the observational skill of a naturalist studying the mating patterns of a strange species in its native habitat. 

Ozmar the Primatologist


----------



## Bront

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Boromar considers Johan to be a curious subject: the warforged has no instictive understanding of love or the motivations behind male-female relationships, and watches his friend's many trysts with the observational skill of a naturalist studying the mating patterns of a strange species in its native habitat.
> 
> Ozmar the Primatologist



I'm glad someone enjoyed the tongue in cheek way I approached that subject 

BTW, I correct myself about you being short atribute points, I forogot about the racial mods.


----------



## Ozmar

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I correct myself about you being short atribute points, I forogot about the racial mods.




OK, cool. I thought I was right, but you never know... its easy to make mistakes at 3am...

Ozmar the Sleepy


----------



## jkason

Ozmar said:
			
		

> *Midian Rightson * - Boromar knows him from the class they took together under Byless Delavert. Boromar may not know of (or understand) the druid's family dilemnas, but they have a shared appreciation for the natural world. Depending on the druid's beliefs, they may have had many conversations about the place of warforged in the Natural world. Boromar's thinking is that warforged are not originally part of Nature (they were clearly created by House Cannith) but that they are Bound up in, and consequently now a part of Nature. After all, they can die, as all natural things do. And (as Boromar believes) they live and think and (perhaps) have souls, as all natural things do.
> 
> Incidentally, to which druidic tradition does Byless Delavert (and presumably, Midian Rightson) belong?




Are there specific traditions in Eberron? If not, then the below should cover the basics of how I'm planning to interpret Midian's druidism. If so, I'd appreciate it if someone with the books might help me find the closest tradition to this:

Midian has a very "everything has a place and purpose" view of nature. If it exists, there's a reason for it. Since everything is an aspect of nature, artificial constructs are just as natural as anything else. That their parents made them with tools and spells rather than the standard sexual coupling doesn't change the fact that they now live. 

Incidentally, I figure that same philosophy would extend to the necromancer. Death is a part of life, and exploring it is no more unnatural to Midian than searching a deep cave. Though it is probably a lot more dangerous.

This sounds a lot more like true neutral than Midian actually is. Everything has a place, but in the case of evil, that place is largely "to test and strengthen good." He doesn't believe--as, say, his family does--that there is a way to fully and completely eradicate evil from the face of the world. He does, however, believe that part of the purpose of good (and part of what strengthens goodness and helps maintain a natural balance) is to struggle against evil whenever possible. For Midian, the fight of good vs. evil is very much a "journey not the destination" element in the world.

As an aside, I figure Midian gets a mischeivous kick out of Johan. He's a paladin, but he's not a Rightson kind of paladin. His existence seems to affirm Midian's theories that good isn't somehow inextricably bound to law. And on a more personal note, the idea of his family meeting his traveling companion and discovering he has their gifts without their strictures would probably drive them wild, a thought that causes Midian a perverse "nyah nyah" kind of glee.


----------



## Ozmar

jkason said:
			
		

> Are there specific traditions in Eberron? If not, then the below should cover the basics of how I'm planning to interpret Midian's druidism. If so, I'd appreciate it if someone with the books might help me find the closest tradition to this:.




The major druidic traditions are (as I understand them): 

Ashbound - The ashbound view themselves as nature's avengers, and consider the use of arcane magic to be a vile and unnatural act. (This sect has been prohibited for PCs by our DM.)

Child of Winter - This sect embraces death and decay. You must be nongood alignment to take their special feat, which allows you to target and summon vermin with your magic.

Gatekeepers - This is an ancient druidic tradition which was (I think) originally taught to humans by orcs. They were founded to ward off an extraplanar assault by aberrations, and their special feat gives them extra spells against outsiders.

Greensingers - They are a chaotic sect with close ties to the fey. Their special feat adds some charms and skills to their class abilities.

Wardens of the Wood - This is an ancient (and I think the largest) sect in the Eldeen Reaches, and is dedicated to protecting the eastern plain and the great woods. Their feat gives you bonus spells and specials when fighting in the woods.

I believe that there are many others, and perhaps Midian adheres to one of the lesser sects?



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Midian has a very "everything has a place and purpose" view of nature. If it exists, there's a reason for it. Since everything is an aspect of nature, artificial constructs are just as natural as anything else. That their parents made them with tools and spells rather than the standard sexual coupling doesn't change the fact that they now live.
> 
> Incidentally, I figure that same philosophy would extend to the necromancer. Death is a part of life, and exploring it is no more unnatural to Midian than searching a deep cave. Though it is probably a lot more dangerous.




Where do undead fit into this philosophy? Most people seem to consider them to be Unnatural, and Abominations, and I would imagine most druids would strongly agree. Does Midian consider anything to be Unnatural? Because if "everything" has a place and purpose, then Nature is really just Everything, isn't it? So there can be nothing in opposition to "Nature", because anything else exists within Nature, and must therefore be a part of it.

(I forsee more entertaining conversations once we transition to IC.)

Incidentally, the Gatekeepers certainly have a definition of Unnatural: Aberrations, and especially the aberrations from Xoriat and other planar realms.

Ozmar the Druidic Scholar


----------



## jkason

Ozmar said:
			
		

> The major druidic traditions are (as I understand them):
> 
> Ashbound - The ashbound view themselves as nature's avengers, and consider the use of arcane magic to be a vile and unnatural act. (This sect has been prohibited for PCs by our DM.)
> 
> Child of Winter - This sect embraces death and decay. You must be nongood alignment to take their special feat, which allows you to target and summon vermin with your magic.
> 
> Gatekeepers - This is an ancient druidic tradition which was (I think) originally taught to humans by orcs. They were founded to ward off an extraplanar assault by aberrations, and their special feat gives them extra spells against outsiders.
> 
> Greensingers - They are a chaotic sect with close ties to the fey. Their special feat adds some charms and skills to their class abilities.
> 
> Wardens of the Wood - This is an ancient (and I think the largest) sect in the Eldeen Reaches, and is dedicated to protecting the eastern plain and the great woods. Their feat gives you bonus spells and specials when fighting in the woods.
> 
> I believe that there are many others, and perhaps Midian adheres to one of the lesser sects?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do undead fit into this philosophy? Most people seem to consider them to be Unnatural, and Abominations, and I would imagine most druids would strongly agree. Does Midian consider anything to be Unnatural? Because if "everything" has a place and purpose, then Nature is really just Everything, isn't it? So there can be nothing in opposition to "Nature", because anything else exists within Nature, and must therefore be a part of it.
> 
> (I forsee more entertaining conversations once we transition to IC.)
> 
> Incidentally, the Gatekeepers certainly have a definition of Unnatural: Aberrations, and especially the aberrations from Xoriat and other planar realms.
> 
> Ozmar the Druidic Scholar




Realize the below is all how I'm concieving of a character. Mostly, it's an effort to do something kind of off-beat with the Druid archetype. Take none of it as reflective of any personal philosophies I may have. 

You're right that Midian doesn't much think anything's unnatural. He has a more wholistic view of nature: it isn't just organics and weather, but rather the stuff that runs the universe. The laws of nature are, effectively, inviolate; if you managed to make or do something that seems unnatural, its existence merely points to a new wrinkle in those laws. 

I'm kind of using that for Midian's neutrality on the law issue. Law vs. chaos, to him, is kind of a moot argument, since you can't really break the most important laws there are. 

Man's laws, to Midian, are really more about good and evil, which exist within the natural framework, and very much are elements worth fighting for. You could apply the "evil exists, therefore it has a place, so why fight it?" argument, but to Midian, it's like saying "carnivores exists, so all their herbivore prey should just stop coming up with survival strategies." 

Good and evil, you see, are natural enemies. They're constantly fighting for territory in the human soul, and those souls possessed of one or another of them are hard-pressed to leave those possessed of the other alone.

On the undead issue, sans bringing good vs. evil into the discussion, I think Midian would say Undead are like a plague or an infestation. You fight them off for the same reason you take medicine or poison rats. These just happen to be rats that look like your dead grandmother. 

Looking at the traditions, I suppose the closest thing to what I explained would be Gatekeepers, with Midian's "a place for everything" looking at outsiders not as unnatural, but "out of place": they need to be banished or destroyed because they belong somewhere else / encroach on our territory. I'll probably wait to see if Midian's in the party before I worry too much on that score, and get some DM input.


----------



## Ozmar

Cool. Definitely look forward to Boromar's thoughts on that subject.

But in the meantime... I am leaving tomorrow morning and will be out of the country until August 22. I may be able to post while gone, but I don't know what my internet access will be. See ya'll in a week!   

Ozmar the Vacationer


----------



## Prof Yeti

Greetings and salutations Mista Collins,

I was wondering if there are an more openings in this rather interesting sounding game? Possibly as an Alternate if nothing else? If so I would be more than happy to send along a brief concept and short background.


----------



## Mista Collins

feel free to send an idea, I am thinking about running two groups. Maybe a group of rival explorer's


----------



## Krug

Initial build for Plonk.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B]  Plonk
[B]Class:[/B] Artificer
[B]Race:[/B]  Gnome
[B]Size:[/B]  Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 8  (-1)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] 0      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 16 (+3)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 (+3)      [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10    +3    +0     +2   +1     +0   +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex    ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Studded Leather             +3     5     -1   15%   10lb     25gp   

[B]Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
X-bow, Light                 +3      1d6      19-20/x2       80'   2lbs   35gp
Bolts (20)                                                         2lbs    2gp
Dagger                       -1      1d4-1    19-20/x2       10'   .5lbs   2gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Burrowing Animal, Dwarven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Low Light Vision, Size: Small (+1 AC, +1 Hit, +4 Hide), WP - Gnome 

Hooked Hammers, +2 Listen/Craft (Alchemy), +4 against Giant monsters, Spell like 

abilities 1/day - Speak with Burrowing mammals (Dur 1 min), 1/day - dancing 

lights/ghost/Prestidigation (Save 14), +2 ST against illusions, Artificer Knowledge 

(+4), Artisan bonus, disable trap, item creation

[b]Craft Reserve:[/b] 20

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll

[b]Spells:[/b]
Level 1 - 3 per day

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int   1    +3           4
Balance (cc)                Dex   0    +2   -1      1
Bluff(cc)                   Cha   2    +3           5
Climb                       Str   0    -1   -1     -2
Concentration               Con   2    +2           4
Craft (Clocks)              Int   2    +3           5
Disable Device              Int   4    +3           7
Hide                        Dex   0    +2   +4      6
Jump                        Str   0    -1   -2     -2
Knowledge (Arcana)          Int   2    +3           5
Knowledge (Archi/Eng)       Int   2    +3           5
Listen                      Wis   0    +0   +2      2
Move Silently               Dex   0    +2   -1      1
Open Lock                   Dex   2    +2           4
Search                      Int   4    +3           7
Spellcraft                  Int   4    +3           7
Spot                        Wis   0    +0           0
Use Magic Device            Cha   4    +3           7

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp   .5lb
Belt Pouch (4)             4gp   .5lb
Exporer's Outfit          10gp    2lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    1lb
Oil, pint (2)              .2gp   1lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 19 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 67gp 8sp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         26lb   53lb    80lb  116lb   

[B]Age:[/B] ? years
[B]Height:[/B] 3'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] ? lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown


----------



## Prof Yeti

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> feel free to send an idea, I am thinking about running two groups. Maybe a group of rival explorer's




Excellent! I shall put something together shortly.


----------



## Bront

jkason said:
			
		

> Realize the below is all how I'm concieving of a character. Mostly, it's an effort to do something kind of off-beat with the Druid archetype. Take none of it as reflective of any personal philosophies I may have.
> 
> You're right that Midian doesn't much think anything's unnatural. He has a more wholistic view of nature: it isn't just organics and weather, but rather the stuff that runs the universe. The laws of nature are, effectively, inviolate; if you managed to make or do something that seems unnatural, its existence merely points to a new wrinkle in those laws.
> 
> I'm kind of using that for Midian's neutrality on the law issue. Law vs. chaos, to him, is kind of a moot argument, since you can't really break the most important laws there are.
> 
> Man's laws, to Midian, are really more about good and evil, which exist within the natural framework, and very much are elements worth fighting for. You could apply the "evil exists, therefore it has a place, so why fight it?" argument, but to Midian, it's like saying "carnivores exists, so all their herbivore prey should just stop coming up with survival strategies."
> 
> Good and evil, you see, are natural enemies. They're constantly fighting for territory in the human soul, and those souls possessed of one or another of them are hard-pressed to leave those possessed of the other alone.
> 
> On the undead issue, sans bringing good vs. evil into the discussion, I think Midian would say Undead are like a plague or an infestation. You fight them off for the same reason you take medicine or poison rats. These just happen to be rats that look like your dead grandmother.
> 
> Looking at the traditions, I suppose the closest thing to what I explained would be Gatekeepers, with Midian's "a place for everything" looking at outsiders not as unnatural, but "out of place": they need to be banished or destroyed because they belong somewhere else / encroach on our territory. I'll probably wait to see if Midian's in the party before I worry too much on that score, and get some DM input.



Keep in mind, those are the truely organized traditions, there are druidic traditions that are not any of those on Eberron as well, those are just specific traditions founded on a particular cause.  There are actualy feats that you can take for each tradition to give you a few extra perks (The ashbound being one of the more powerful ones with a +3 luck bonus to attack to all summon nature's ally summons).

BTW, the Ashbound abhore all non-druidic magic (The book says all Divine and Arcane magic, but that doesn't make as much sense as they're still divine spellcasters)


----------



## Jarval

[Very interesting stuff from everyone.  I particularly like your person-by-person breakdown of Boromar's opinions Ozmar.  I'll have to do something similar for Glaw.

On which note, it's going to be tomorrow evening before I have any background up for Glaw.  Much of today's computing time got taken up with me backing up data after a slight scare about my PCs health...




			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Jarvel: [sblock]Good to see you back on the boards. Wish you were with us in Lamentation still. Perhaps later?[/sblock]



Verbatim: [sblock]Thanks, it's good to be back.  Lamentation was one of the games I was sorriest to have to drop out, but I think I've been away a bit too long to drop back into the party.  Still, if the group needs more players and/or alternates at any point, let me know.  I'd love to get back into the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

I updated the front page with the list of thsoe interested (if I missed anyone, let me know).

I *WILL* be running two groups, how it will be done will be decided after GenCon (but the characters chosen and the groups you are in will be chosen before GenCon).

I was thinking of the two groups being rivals of some sorts. Maybe two groups of friends who both heard a rumor of an unexplored location. Any suggestions would be helpful (on how to run it, not the groups right now ).


----------



## Prof Yeti

I was wondering if the Paragon classes from Unearthed Arcana would be available for use?


----------



## Karl Green

Well I have been debating joining another group for a while, and this does look pretty interesting. I am thinking about maybe a Half-Elf Warmage or something. I will put him together tonight


----------



## jkason

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I updated the front page with the list of thsoe interested (if I missed anyone, let me know).
> 
> I *WILL* be running two groups, how it will be done will be decided after GenCon (but the characters chosen and the groups you are in will be chosen before GenCon).
> 
> I was thinking of the two groups being rivals of some sorts. Maybe two groups of friends who both heard a rumor of an unexplored location. Any suggestions would be helpful (on how to run it, not the groups right now ).




You could do something akin to a scavenger hunt, where there are X special items (perhaps pieces of a single artifact) out there and someone's paying to have adventurers recover them. 

This could always play into the Wayfinder element. Perhaps the Wayfinders themselves are sponsoring the hunt. Given the multiple choices, it tests planning and resourcefulness as much as raw strength of combat. For that matter, the Wayfinders may find it a test of resolve; just pushing through to attempt to complete the tasks shows them how much a potential recruit wants to join?

These are recent grads of the University, as well. Perhaps, in a bid to increase the prestige of the University and / or encourage more cooperation between the lands (they have just declared peace after years of war, haven't they?), the university has offered its students some sort of incentive for going to far off places and recruiting by example. The students make individual names for themselves while the University makes its own name. 

Both of those are vague, obviously, but especially if there are two intermixing groups, I like the idea of multiple simultaneous angles to hit on. If the characters pick similar avenues at the same time, they cross paths. Or they may wind up intentionally or unintentionally beating each other to the punch. Or it might be that they never meet up until its all over. If there are multiple paths available (rather than a single item / site they're after) there's an air of uncertainty to it all. You don't know if the "other team" has already been there, nor do you know how successful they may or may not have been.

jason


----------



## Verbatim

Sorry for the delay on getting the character posted, but I had to wing it inbetween shifts. If someone could review this for me to let me know if I missed/did anything wrong I would appreciate it.

Patruk Sivid
Male Human Necromancer 1

Medium, 6’2, 190 wt, 22 yrs old
Black hair, Blue eyes, Tanned skin

Languages Known: Common, Draconic, Gnomish, Dwarvish

*Equipment:*
Backpack
**3 sunrods
**spellbook (class bonus)
**Explorer outfit (free)
**waterskin
**trail rations (4 days)
**scrollcase
**Blank travel journal
**3 vials of ink
**1 inkpen
Spell component pouch
Quarterstaff
Light crossbow w/20 bolts
Daggers (2)

Remaining Funds: 24gp, 9 sp


----------



## jkason

Bront said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, those are the truely organized traditions, there are druidic traditions that are not any of those on Eberron as well, those are just specific traditions founded on a particular cause.  There are actualy feats that you can take for each tradition to give you a few extra perks (The ashbound being one of the more powerful ones with a +3 luck bonus to attack to all summon nature's ally summons).




That's good. i was wondering if choosing a tradition was a requirement in Eberron or not. I'm leaning toward casting Midian as more or less a druidic free agent. It works pretty well with his inclusionist personality. The idea of exclusive orders would probably strike him a lot like the restrictions put on who can become a paladin, and he's obviously had negative experiences with that. 

I've also been trying to find what I can about Eberron online, and I get the sense it's a world built around allegiences, with the national treaties and Dragonmark Houses and the like. It might provide some interesting role playing opportunities (and potential plot hooks, for that matter) to throw a character in the mix whose primary modes of allegience (family and class) provide extremely limited support.

jason


----------



## Bront

Ozmar said:
			
		

> What is a "Paladin of Freedom"? Is this some kind of CG paladin variant from UA?
> 
> Ozmar the Curious



I missed this question, yes.  Swaps out a few spells, and changes the Paladin Aura power (The +4 save one), nothing realy big.

There's also the Paladins of Tyrany(LE) and Slaughter(CE), but their abilities are adjusted a bit more (Lay hands does damage, they get cause disease, smite good, aura of evil, and their aura power does different things, and they get an entirely new spell list)


----------



## Bront

Notes on Johan's relationships to other students.
*Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout
Took a class with Boromar (Animal Husbandry), and knows him from the warforged rallies and march.  He has earned Boromar's respect and curiosity, and he likely has a good rapor with the curious warforged.

*Bront:* Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!)
My relationship with myself is best not discussed in public   

*jkason: * Midian Rightson - human druid
Took many classes with Midian, including Animal Husbandry, and likely Applied Relgion, as well as others in Midian's chosen ciriculum (As many would apply to the Paladin of Freedom).  Neither of them quite took to the ciriculum, but they have a good mutual respect for each other.  Midian sees some of what his family was hoping to see in Johan, though a large rebelious streek that would surely not have done, and Johan sees the student guided into his true calling by a wise teacher (though one not nearly as good looking as Natasha).

*ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger
Johan likely didn't spend much time with Tel, being generaly quite sociable, but what what he has seen of Tel, he sees someone who is grossly underestimated by the general school populus.  He's seen Tel stand tall for his friends, perhaps even at a Warforged rally (If he had a warforged friend).  He does know that Johan's position as a noble is not something Tel feels very comfortable with however.  Having taken a few combat training classes with him, he knows that Tel is a very compitent warrior.

*Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger
Like Boromar, Johan knows Glaw from the warforged Rallies, combat classes, and perhaps from the Animal Husbandry class.  He knows Glaw is a compitent warrior, but knows little else about the quiet warforged.  There is respect though, for Glaw knows nature quite well, and that is one of the few ways to open him up.

*Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler
With these two on campus, no woman was safe.  Beyond that, their general natures would tend to draw them into similar settings, and while lesser men might have found a rival, these two, and their way with people, became good friends.  However, Teivel's interests ultimatly lay far away from Johan's so as Johan turned to embrace his paladinhood and became a bit more series, their friendship waned a bit.  Still Johan respects Teivel's way with people and his skill at arms.

*Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer
Patruk is an odd person, so ingraned in his studies of life and death, and shunning any contact with his family.  Johan had little contact with him beyond an occasional class on religion or life theory.  There is more to Patruk than there seems, but Johan has been unable to see it.

*Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer
Plonk is perhaps one of the most dangerous people Johan has met.  Not that he is intentionaly dangerous, but he is somewhat absentminded and very creative, and sometimes that can be a dangerous creation.  Plonk likely attended some of the Warforged rallys, though Johan isn't sure if it was in support or to continue to examine them.  Plonk is generaly a nice and driven person, but definately someone to be wary around, for you never know what might explode in his presence.

Idealy, Recruiding another Druid or Cleric, and either a Rogue/Scout/Spellthief or Arcanist would be good.

Suggestions as to the split if I may
*Group A.*
*Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout (Skill Monkey)
*Bront:* Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!) (Warrior/Face/Minor Healer)
*jkason: * Midian Rightson - human druid (Healer/Spellcaster)
*ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger (Warrior/ActionHero)
 ???

Thoughts: 
The top three seem most connected to me, between classes, rallys, and general outlook.  They also give a good range of characters for a party, and just about any other character can fit in here (And hense, Tel is my suggestion).  Probably need another spellcaster of some kind, Divine or Arcane won't hurt.  We have tracking (twice), Healing (Druid and Paladin later), some spellcasting, though limited, a skill monkey, and a face.  Generaly a fairly well put togeather group of 4, that could use a bit more spellcasting punch

*Group B.*
*Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer(Spellcaster)
*Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer (Skill Monkey/Spellcaster)
*Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger (Warrior/Natureboy)
*Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler (Warrior/Face)
 ????

Thoughts:
Teivel gives the group a face, Glaw gives it a tracker and a second warrior.  Plonk can disarm so qualifies as a skill monkey, and can make healing potions and such if needed, plus has some spellcasting abilities.  Patruk gives the group an arcane spellcaster, and keeps him away from Johan (Necromancer and Paladin, probably a bad mix).  Gives you a fairly good party that could probably use either a rogue to help with skills, or more likely, some kind of healer (Druid/Cleric type).

*No particular preference.*
Well, no one here.  Many of the players could go in either group, and the only two I'd realy try to seperate are Johan and Plonk, because of the whole Paladin/Necromancer thing, and given it's not that bad yet, it could probably still work fine.  Teivel or Glaw would work well in place of Tel in party A, but are probably more needed in party B.

Hope this helps Mista, and gives you some RP perspective on how Johan could see these individuals.  His personal preference for an extra body in party A is some hot looking sorceress 

BTW, Ozmar, if you aren't aware, recient errata to the Complete Adventurer has the Scout with Disable Divice as a class skill now.  Not sure you'd take it, but just letting you know it's available.


----------



## johnsemlak

I would like to give this one a try if therer's room.  I see the PC list is short on wizard types.  I thought I'd try to create a character concept of a wizard who is facsinated by exploration and travel.

Does the explorer's handbook have anything for this concept?  I don't ahve it.


----------



## Bront

Darn it, I was hoping for a hot sorceress type.  Though a hot girly wizard works fine 

I haven't seen the explorers handbook myself, but a Diviner sounds like a good specialist focused on exploration and finding things, perhaps even aiming at the loremaster class, with the thought that you're looking for lost lore and expanding knowledge instead of just researching what is currently known.

Just a though.


----------



## Primus

Ha!  I'm in a contest to see how many Eberron games I can join!

Good Moonsight (or whatever its called) Shifter Cleric of the Blood of Vol!

However, the game IS looking quite full.  Feel free to reject me.


----------



## Verbatim

I will be posting Patruk's views of the others soon, but I just wanted to throw in a bit more of his personality real fast. While Patruk is a necromancer, he has no desire to summon undead and adorn himself with grisly trophies. He is more of a scholar of death and how it applies to life itself. 

His travel clothes consist of plain but functional garmets, and only his spell pouch gives him away as a student of the arcane arts. I am going to shift his skills around some to give him some ranks in heal, as well as purchase a healer's kit for him, as it only makes sense that someone who has studied the human body as much as he has to have knowledge in that area.

So, while on the surface it may seem that he could not function with a paladin, he could as long as they both had an understanding of each other. Patruk is a student of death, but he does not seek to bring it to others.

Hope this clears up his mindset some for everyone.

More of his thoughts to follow soon.


----------



## Verbatim

Plonk: Although I was initially wary of having anything to do with another gnome, I must admit that Artificer Plonk has given me several true laughs, although I will also admit that they were mainly due to the collapse of one of his many “gadgets” and “toys”. 

However while many are only able to see madness in his methods, I am not foolish to underestimate the potential that he has once he comes into his own. If he is able to find his focus, I have no doubt that he will be truly great at his craft. On the same vein though, if he continues to run rampant with no one having the strength of will to help him harness his energy, he is just as liable to kill himself, as well as any who happen to be near him, with a failed project.

Boromar: While the warforged and I have spent several evenings in the cadaver hall going over the various aspects of how the human body is driven, I do not think that Boromar will truly understand the uniqueness of his creation. His body has none of the weaknesses that plague the majority of the sentient races, yet he still wonders if it is possible for them to truly die.

Boromar also has an almost childlike fascination to hear stories of the darker aspects of my field of study. How is a skeleton summoned? How does one become a vampire? What are the weaknesses of a ghoul? Try as I might to convince him that I have no interest in that field, he has yet to grasp that concept. However, he does make an ideal assistant when I examine the inner workings of a cadaver, as his experiences in the war have made him as immune to the sight of death as I have now became.

Teivel ir’Torn: While I have heard my friends speaking highly of the young ir’Torn scion, I will admit that I know little of him. I do believe his older brother courted my sister for a time, but I am not aware if Rhea returned his attentions. However, even with the strained relationship I have with my family, I do not think they would omit a marriage in their biannual letters to me.

I do know that the ass he rode in on bore the Sivid stamp, but that is where our commonality ends. It will be interesting to see how he reacts the first time his chain shatters a real skull. Will he smile and pretend it does not bother him? Or will he heave his morning meal at the smell of the body’s involuntary release of the bowls? Only time will tell…

Midian Rightson: As another son who has strayed from the path his parents chose for him, it would seem that he and I would have much in common. However while I have embraced the cycle of existence after the heart has stilled, Midian is a student of birth and the process of creation.

While we are cordial enough with each other, I will not go so far as to say friends, there is a coolness that exists between us that can only be explained by the lessons his professors have given him about any who study the “dark” path of magic. I do not seek to disrupt the balance he loves, but convincing any of that is a daunting task to say the very least. However, I do hope that once we have taken to the road, he will see that there is nothing to fear from my presence. After all, isn’t death just as crucial in the cycle as life?

Glaw: Whereas Boromar and I have a good deal of time together; the warforged Glaw is a relative stranger to me. Besides a few idle words in passing during a class, I have only Boromar’s stories of him to form an opinion. An accomplished woodsman and tracker, I am sure any who travel with him will benefit from his expertise.

Tel Montayne: Although I was given a small amount of coin to help tutor Montayne, he truly had no desire to learn. His mind’s eye has shown him his glory to be had, and now he merely waits for it to come to him. While I do not hold out much hope for his intellectual pursuits, his strong arm and quick feet will serve him well when he brings his blades to bear. My only fear is the day when he is presented with a problem no brawn can solve…

Johan d’Deneith: While his impulsiveness and seemingly insatiable libido make him charming to those around him, I see the young knight as a powder keg waiting to be ignited. Those in a position to teach him structure are intimidated by his family’s name and give him a greater berth than many have been allowed.

Perhaps my unnatural dislike for him stems from the fact that I believe he is what my parents had envisioned what I would become, or perhaps that he is the very opposite of everything I believe in. There is a beauty in logic and structure, yet to hear him speak they are the blackest sins a race can ever embrace. Should he decide to travel with us, it will be a long road indeed.


----------



## Bront

Primus said:
			
		

> Ha!  I'm in a contest to see how many Eberron games I can join!
> 
> Good Moonsight (or whatever its called) Shifter Cleric of the Blood of Vol!
> 
> However, the game IS looking quite full.  Feel free to reject me.



At best, you could be Lawful Neutral (Only 1 step away from the religion's allignment, which is Lawful Evil).

You can be a Good Cleric of The Traveler though if you're looking for an odd god.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

As I understand it, the alignment restriction for clerics doesn't apply in Eberron.  So a severely delusional LG cleric of the Fury is possible (however unlikely)  They just have to find a way to correspong their faith with their religion.

LG cleric of Vol would work more easily than some:

They would beleive in the innate goodness of Nobility.  Certain bloodlines, and therefore certain people pass their virtues down to their children.  They would likely think that Thrane has commited an atrocity by being ruled by someone not of noble blood.  They would believe that Death is the ultimate evil, and that in cheating death, you are defying evil.  Finally, he would probably beleive that, in order to truly know someone, you must study their geneology and their family.  If someone's father was a deceptive theif, then they have it "in their blood" to be deceptive.  Conversely, if someone's great-grandmother was a great hero, then they have the potential, however unlikely it may seem, to be heroic.


----------



## Mista Collins

No Blood of Vol followers (for reasons I cannot explain quite yet)

I will be posting more info on exactly what I need as for characters, back story, and the teams set up, sometime later tonight.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I would be interested in joining. First time for PbP but have been playing (and DM'ing) in 3.0 and 3.5 for a few years now and have time to post a few times a day. 

I would like to play a Spirit Shaman. 

Do you allow Level adjustments at all? If so, I wouldn't mind trying a poison dusk lizard folk from MM3 (LA+1) and taking spirit shaman at level 2. I have a concept of a lizardfolk learning all he can about the culture of the warm blooded to help his tribe survive human encroachment. Bit of a hike from Q'barra to Aundair though.

If that's a no-go due to needing to study my class at the university, I would like to play a human. 

Let me know which you'll allow and I'll put up some stats tonight.


----------



## Primus

Fine.    I kind of want to make a Dreamsight Shifter... never made a shifter before, but I can't pick a good class.

How about a Female Half-Elven House Lyrander weather magus?


----------



## Shayuri

*holds up hand and wildly waves it around*

Oh! Me! Me!

I've been looking for a game to play this idea I had for a Changeling Sorceress for AGES!

Still recruiting? The name is Whisper...I see focus on Enchantment and Illusion, with enough other schools to be credible in combat. Whisper is a "reality seeker" changeling, who stays in her natural state most of the time, but wears a mask unless imitating someone else's features. She believes in the power of secrets, you see...and her motivation for exploration is to find and collect as many as she can. 

I'll post statty if there's still space in the game for a lonely changeling sorceress. 

Thankee!


----------



## Bront

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> As I understand it, the alignment restriction for clerics doesn't apply in Eberron.  So a severely delusional LG cleric of the Fury is possible (however unlikely)  They just have to find a way to correspong their faith with their religion.
> 
> LG cleric of Vol would work more easily than some:
> 
> They would beleive in the innate goodness of Nobility.  Certain bloodlines, and therefore certain people pass their virtues down to their children.  They would likely think that Thrane has commited an atrocity by being ruled by someone not of noble blood.  They would believe that Death is the ultimate evil, and that in cheating death, you are defying evil.  Finally, he would probably beleive that, in order to truly know someone, you must study their geneology and their family.  If someone's father was a deceptive theif, then they have it "in their blood" to be deceptive.  Conversely, if someone's great-grandmother was a great hero, then they have the potential, however unlikely it may seem, to be heroic.



I missed that part, however, it says that the allignment may stray, as being in the church organization is more important than staying close to the diety, so initialy it needs to be close, and it would be interesting to see how he can keep a good character in the Blood of Vol organization (Its generaly particularly vile and evil acting), but I guess it's possable.

*Johan vehimently approves of all good looking female characters *

Mista, how many are you willing to take per group, and what did you think of my breakdowns?  Obviously, with 6 per group instead of 4 or 5, we're probably a bit more flexable, especialy since we have a few characters that streach accross archtypes.

Verbatim, I didn't get a chance to comment earlier about your thoughs, and yes, you're probably right given that outlook that our two characters could probably get along in a party moraly.  However, I agree with the thought that they probably aren't the closest of friends, and like how I simply see that there is more to your necromantic research than just necromancy, but not what, while you keep your distance dispising me for embracing a lifestyle that you've been raised to hate (Unintentionaly).

Selc, It's kind of hard to not have a class for LA+1, since technicaly you don't get HP then.  However, I don't see why a player couldn't start as LA+1 at ECL2 basicly with 0 exp, meaning that they don't gain a level when they reach 1000 EXP.  I don't see it as a huge disadvantage, and I believe Mista said we might be advancing fairly quickly, so it's not a big issue for long anyway.  But, it's up to himm


----------



## Verbatim

Bront: I tried to keep a common theme in his thoughts to all chars who have stated that they come from "well off" backgrounds. While the Sivid family would be "working rich", I have no doubt that most would know of Patruk's family name. While in time, Patruk might soften his stance to see the person as a person, right now all he sees is their status and how it is flaunted in their environment. Whether the flaunting is real or created in his head is a trivial point..

I do look forward to starting the game with you all, as it looks like the chances for RP are many here.


----------



## Mista Collins

Here is the list of people I have so far. The list is 13 names long. I am going to go with 6 characters per group (which means 1 person is going to be eliminated). As soon as I find a way to do this randomly (might just draw a name out fo a hat), I will post who the 12 are and then I will need anyone who is not decided on a class to choose a race and class (not necessarily stated out yet). After the classes and races are figured, a discussion about who would be in what group will commence. Here is the list of those looking to play.

*Line up so far (will be split into two groups).*
*1** - **Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout
*2** - **ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger
*3** - **Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger
*4** - **jkason: * Midian Rightson - human druid
*5** - **Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler
*6** - **Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer
*7** - **Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer
*8** - **Bront:* Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!)
*9** - **Prof Yeti: *<undecided> You can play a paragon of any of the common races (dwarf, elf, gnome, halfling, human, half-orc, helf-elf)
*10** - **John Semlak: *Wizard fascinated with traveling*
11** - **Primus: *Shifter or Half-elf something or other*
12** - **Selc Silverhand: *Spirit Shaman
*13 - Shayuri: *Changeling Sorceress

This list is also posted on the first post in this thread.


----------



## Mista Collins

since someone informed me you can roll a d_X_ at invisiblecastle.com, I did that and the result was as follows:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=134632
 
Sorry SelcSilverhand. I will keep you as an alternate if someone decides they don't want to play, doesn't post at all, doesn't submit a character by the time I decide it has been long enough (not sure yet), etc. That is if you are interested in being an alternate (you could be part of any group at that point). There are 12 players, I am sure one is bound to drop at some point 

As for the rest, please pick a race and class if you have not already. Give some background information and maybe a sentence or two on your thoughts of the other characters. DO NOT POST STATS. If you have stats posted, please take them down. I want to keep these a secret from the other players so that being they will be in a rival group, they don't know your ability. They might hear rumors that Mr. Soandso rapidly shot a bunch of arrows and Monster X during a search for Artifact Y. (oh, maybe Mr. Soandso is good with a bow..rapid shot perhaps). I think this is an interesting way to do this.

Once the races, classes, and groups are chosen, I will ask you to email me that information. (and will provide the email at the time). Any questions or suggestions?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Sure thing, I'll keep an eye on the thread in case a spot opens up. Maybe by then the group will be at level 2 and a LA+1 will be viable 


Bront, thanks for the reminder. I had flipped through MM1 and saw that regular lizardfolk have a racial hit die listed under lizards as PC's, but the one in MM3 doesn't have that entry.


----------



## Bront

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Sure thing, I'll keep an eye on the thread in case a spot opens up. Maybe by then the group will be at level 2 and a LA+1 will be viable
> 
> 
> Bront, thanks for the reminder. I had flipped through MM1 and saw that regular lizardfolk have a racial hit die listed under lizards as PC's, but the one in MM3 doesn't have that entry.



Racial HD count against ECL too, so the regular lizardfolk actualy have an ECL of 3 before a class.

Mista, I sblocked my stats, that good enough?  Or you want them removed?

Prof Yeti, play a Human Dwarf Paragon 

Verbatim, Yup, understandable.  I'll have to tweek my what I think of who as the others post characters (Sans Stats)


----------



## Prof Yeti

Bront said:
			
		

> Prof Yeti, play a Human Dwarf Paragon




Strangely enough that was one of my ideas for the character.    

But Mista Collins I am sad to say that RL is currently yanking my chain in new and extreme ways. So consequently I think it was best if I withdraw from this game. But if possible I would like to take a Alt slot for the future?


----------



## Mista Collins

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Strangely enough that was one of my ideas for the character.
> 
> But Mista Collins I am sad to say that RL is currently yanking my chain in new and extreme ways. So consequently I think it was best if I withdraw from this game. But if possible I would like to take a Alt slot for the future?




I'd love to have you as an alternate, which means SelcSilverhand.... you get the spot.


----------



## Primus

Tomorrow I will get to work hard-core.

Thank you, Mista.  I'll have something good tomorrow...  the Half-Elf feels bland, but I've never made a dragonmarked character before....


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper is young, born in a secret changeling-only enclave that formed in the remote mountains between Breland and what would become Darguun. The founding changelings were refugees from the warfare; refusing to fight the fights of other races and seeking a unique destiny of their own. Like most such exclusively changeling villages, they embraced the philosophy referred to as "Reality Seeking," which was to say that they sought the notion of an ultimate Truth that might be concealed but never altered or changed. An island of stability in lives defined by change.

Whisper herself learned early on in this insular community that knowledge was powerful, and that secrets were by far the most potent form of knowledge. She was among the first of the village to venture outside following the end of the Last War. Drawn by her emerging magical abilities and curiosity, she traveled Breland to Aundair, coming to a rest at Arcanix.  While she enjoyed the studies there, she decided to transfer to the university at Fairhaven shortly after arriving...preferring the opportunities and bustle that a large city provided. Despite her sorcerous nature, she studied as diligently as any wizard, seeking the secrets that magic had to offer. Nevertheless, when she got a chance to freely roam the world, seeking out hidden truths and mysteries; magicks long forgotten and dormant...she could not turn it down.

In form, Whisper is a tall, statuesque female humanoid who keeps her true face hidden behind a full mask, with only slits for her eyes. She wears the mask in deference to her own private development of Reality Seeking, in which she believes that the "True Form" is actually best described as a metaform...that is, the potential to assume many forms. The True Form isn't so much a form, as a property...and thus the mask reminds her that even her "true" face is a false one.  She tends to favor clothing that clings to her body without revealing skin, and is fond of grandiose, sweeping capes and cloaks that she can swirl for dramatic effect. She removes the mask only when assuming shapes that are not her natural form.

Boromar - warforged scout

Whisper finds warforged interesting; most particularly the secrets of their creation; as well as what about them makes them self-willed when they're so clearly not 'alive' in the classic sense of the word. That said, she doesn't differentiate much between them either, regarding them collectively as interesting puzzles, but having some trouble perceiving them as individuals.

Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger

Though Whisper recognizes the value of woodsmen and rangers when traveling, her preferred world is more social...thus she sees Tel as useful, but not terribly interesting beyond that. So far at least.

Glaw - warforged ranger

Similar to Boromar.

Midian Rightson - human druid

Having never met druids before, Whisper is curious about their (to her) somewhat oddball philosophies; their long and storied history in the world, and their elusive secret language that she longs to learn.

Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler

Whisper appreciates warriors and fighters as being necessary for keeping one's enemies at arm's reach...and finds that swashbucklers are a particularly entertaining branch of the discipline.

Patruk Sivid - human necromancer

Though Whisper feels some pressure to measure up to wizards, she finds Necromancy one of her less favorite schools of magic. Certain applications she has no problem with, but she dislikes undead intensely. Presumably because they are immune to her charms.

Plonk - gnome arificer

Despite her curiosity in the artificer's trade, Whisper regards Plonk with wariness; well aware of the reputation gnomes have of being information collectors and brokers. While she has similar aspirations herself, she's not eager to be on the receiving end of it.

Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!)

Initially somewhat cautious around the paladin for their reputation as stern taskmasters, Whisper was pleasantly surprised to discover the 'of freedom' portion of Johan's vows, and now finds him good company.

Wizard fascinated with traveling

Whisper is privately intimidated by wizards and their vast knowledge of magic, compared to her own more intuitive, less intellectual grasp of such. As such, she attempts to impress or measure up to wizards whenever possible.

Primus: Shifter or Half-elf something or other

Er. Whisper is both fascinated by, and somewhat intimidated by, shifters and their wild natures.

Selc Silverhand: Spirit Shaman

Selc will find Whisper full of questions about the spirit world, and how it fits into established magical cosmology. Similarly, the relationship between Shaman and Druid seems close, and she enjoys discussing their beliefs and abilities.


----------



## jkason

Okay, I've removed Midian's character sheet for now. I think most of the rest of what you've asked for is already in the thread, but I'll collect the links to make it a little easier to navigate.

His background I've already posted. 

General views on *Boromar* (by way of philosophical back and forth, which is how I expect the two characters would interact IC, as well), *Patruk* (ideas on necromancy), and *Johan* are mentioned here. As to the others (those who have enough background to respond to), in short:

*Tel Montayne* clearly has a passionate heart. He's something of a polarizing figure, but Midian's used to people unwilling to compromise their principles; he's from a family of paladins, after all.  

*Glaw* is nice enough, though hard to get a handle on. The only thing Midian really knows about the warforged is his near-obsession with the wood and its denizens. Given Midian's druidic slant, that gives them plenty to talk about, however, so he's never pressed much further.

*Teivel ir'Torn* reminds Midian of Johan with his carefree attitude, but without the obvious moral commitment Johan made by becoming a paladin. Midian likes but is wary of the chain-weilding swashbuckler.

*Plonk* Midian sees as a bright if dangerous being. Amusing from a distance, but with all those explosions, perhaps not the best person to stand right next to. His many "it looked good on paper" experiments tend to underscore Midian's philosophy that nature clearly has its limits.

*Whisper* has the draw of the enigmatic, to be sure. Her philosophy as embodied by her mask is also something he finds speaks to him; he only recently realized the paladin's mask he'd been trying to wear. At the same time, the air of secrecy that both the mask and the changeling behind it exude has Midian unsure of himself in her presence.

*Vhir Leraek* provides Midian with an alternate view of nature, one where spirits infuse all aspects of the world. Vhir's tribal background may have given him difficulty at the more "civilized" university, but Midian finds the man's dedication to his philosophies (and the power that dedication seems to grant) admirable.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Prof Yeti, I am sorry to hear you won't be able to play =/ I hope RL lets up and you can join us later on. 


*Name:* Vhir Leraek
*Class:* Spirit Shaman
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* None

*Age:* 24
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 180lb
*Eyes:* Hazel
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* Light


*Appearance:* Vhir is a tall, light skinned man with a short beard and close cut hair. His face is unremarkable but his piercing gaze and rich, deep voice give him a magnetic personality. He wears simple, rough spun clothes of greys and browns.

*Background:*

Born into a small tribe at the borders of the Talenta Plains, Vhir spent his days ranging far and wide to hunt up food to share with his fellows. His tribe holds to rigid traditions and taboos that ensure the community remains tightly knit and healthy. Their rites are many, including what can and cannot be eaten, where to bathe, what to hunt, and how to honor the spirits.

On a particularly long hunting trip, Vhir's food rations spoiled and became inedible. For days he searched but could not catch anything to eat. Hungry and desperate, he happened upon a fox hunting mice in a field. Though the fox was That Which Can Not Be Eaten, one of his tribe's taboos, Vhir killed it and had his first meal in several days. Feeling great shame for his crime, he buried the bones and fur and scattered the ashes of his fire over it so no animal would dig them up and expose his crime. That night his dreams were fitful as he relived the day through the eyes of the fox up to the moment when he was slain with his own arrow. Every night he dreamed the same dream. When he returned home, his tribe's spiritual leader noticed the change about him immediately. Taking Vhir aside she learned from him the truth. Vhir had broken the tribes laws and would be driven away if anyone knew. Having pity on his plight, she taught him over the course of a season how to speak to the spirit of the fox. When he had learned enough, she sent him away on a quest of atonement. Her instructions were vague, "Live for the Spirit", leaving him more than a little confused but resolute that he will find the meaning of her words and then complete his quest.

He traveled ever westward until coming to Fairhaven where he worked as a fisherman to afford entry to college. His strange, primative superstitions often make him the subject of ridicule. He is slow to anger and weathers their jabs calmly. He can often be seen wandering the halls alone speaking quietly to himself, or rather to his unseen spirit. He is sociable and speaks often to others to learn the traditions of their homeland.

His studies focused on the natural world, biology, botany, and wilderness survival. Many of his classes challenge his long held traditions taught by the tribe and he struggles to come to terms with the lessons presented him.


Glaw & Boromor - The two warforged students he has met and interacted with have presented him with an enigma. How do living constructs fit in with the natural world? Do they have souls? While they are a puzzle he still seeks to solve, he does find their respect of the natural world impressive and often have common ground in conversations.

Teivel - The dashing fancy fighter, Teivel, strikes a nerve with Vhir whenever he is around. Perhaps it is the way he can talk circles around Vhir or his rattling, noisome chain he fights with. Whatever the reason, he does not seek him out when he does not have to. 

Patruk - Studies of the undead and negative energy have long distrubed Vhir. He believes that the necromactic powers drain not only abilities, but part of the spirit from both the victim and the user. He pities the undead, sensing the torment of the trapped spirits that animate the corpses long after they should have fled. Vhir avoids the courses on necromancy and views the students who join them with suspicion. Until Patruk's motives and uses of his power become more evident, he will watch him warily. 

Tel & Midian - As masters of the wild, Vhir finds both students to be pleasent company. Long afternoons were spent discussing flora and fauna from their homelands. The best way to hunt a stag, pull a fish from a stream, and how to live with the land were popular subjects. He finds much in common with both of them and pays no heed to their ancestery. 

Plonk - When Vhir first saw one of Plonk's clockwork contraptions, he was fascinated by the dozens of moving parts and whirring gizmos. Vhir likes to watch him assembling something new and explosive, from a safe distance. He thinks the gnome slightly unbalanced, and his views on industrialization are troubling, but creating something that moves without being truely alive like the warforged is fascinating to him.

Johan - The ways of a paladin are largely foriegn to Vhir. He finds the organization of a church odd but can draw a rough similarity to the function of a spiritual leader. Johan's drive to seek out evil and smite it is commendable but to Vhir evil is more than just ravenous monsters or schemes of men. It is also indifference or apathy towards all life. The cause of good is better than living in evil and a paladin is better to have around than not. 

Whisper - Perhaps even more alien to him than the warforged is the changling sorceress, Whisper. Her exotic, ever changeable form reminds him of an animal changing its fur color to match the seasons. She constantly surprises him with the secrets she knows about everyone and everything. Her many questions of the spirit world reveal many new concepts he doesn't have an answer for, driving him to study more after every conversation. 

 Primus - Pending

 John Semlak - Pending


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Prof Yeti, I am sorry to hear you won't be able to play =/ I hope RL lets up and you can join us later.




I will second that motion!


----------



## Primus

Alright...

Kala Moonsight; Beautiful Female Neutral Good Druidess of the Children of Winter.


----------



## Mista Collins

*ATTENTION ALL PLAYERS
*Please email me your characters and their stats. You can send the email to collinsbd(at)gmail(dot)com

I want the character stat format to be like this:

[sblock]*Owen*
*Male Human, 1st Level Rogue*
*Deity: *Olidammara
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 (6 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+3 Dex, +2 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+1
*Attack:* +1 rapier (1d6+1) or +1 dagger (1d4+1) or +3 thrown dagger (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:* -1/-1 TWF either with 2 daggers or rapier and dagger.
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Sneak Attack +1d6
*Special Qualities:* Trapfinding, can use any skill as if he had ranks in it
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +5, Will -1
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 14
*Skills:* Balance +7(4), Bluff +6(4), Climb +5(4), Diplomacy +6(4), Disable Device +7(4), Hide +7(4), Listen -1(0), Move Silently +8(4)*, Open Lock +7(4), Search +7(4), Sense Motive +3(4), Sleight of Hand +8(4)*, Spot -1(0), Tumble +7(4); *+1 bonus from silent shoes or fingerblades.
*Feats:* Jack of All Trades, Two-Weapon Fighting
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

 Owen is a 16 year old boy who stands at the height of 5'7" and weighs 147 lbs. He wears a green coat and brown slacks. Little wisps of his dark brown hair can be seen from under neath the green wide-brim hat that sits atop his head. His hazel eyes have a young innocent look to them.

 Languages spoken: Common, Dwarven, Gnome, and Elven

*Equipment:* Traveler's outfit, leather Armor, rapier, 2 daggers, silent shoes, fingerblades, backpack, bedroll, thieves' tools, 3 pieces of chalk, flint and steel, ink (1 oz. vial), inkpen, hooded lantern, flask of oil, trail ration, signal whistle, full waterskin, and a map case with 5 sheets of parchment. Belt pouch containing 6gp, 3sp, 7cp. Total weight carried is 42lb.
[/sblock]

In the email, have the subject line say something like "Eberron: Wayfinder" so that I know what it is dealing with.

Also in your email, put a code word and then post that code up here, so that I know the email is actually from you.

I will have the groups picked and posted after I get all those. If I do not receive all 12 by next Friday (August the 26th) I will find an alternate.

Any questions?


----------



## Bront

You need them in Text or is PDF ok? (I have a nice PDF character sheet maker thing that creates them from an Excel file.)  Also, is the information important or that format?  I'm lazy, and don't want to reformat my current sheet


----------



## Bront

Primus said:
			
		

> Alright...
> 
> Kala Moonsight; Beautiful Female Neutral Good Druidess of the Children of Winter.



Check out the Eleidean ranger for Alignment reqs for the druidic traditions (Or at least to advance as a ranger, so I would think that's close to how the druids think).  Children of Winter are non-good.

Of course, since you're a beautiful female, you're all good with me


----------



## Ferrix

Mugwump!


----------



## Shayuri

Playdohpuss


----------



## Krug

Bwark.


----------



## Bront

Liberationism


----------



## Primus

EDIT:  Changed my mind, found the Shifter Druid Substitution!
*Name:* Kala Moonsight
*Class:* Druid
*Race:* Shifter
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:* Balinor

*Age:* 26
*Height:* 4'9"
*Weight:* 95 lb
*Eyes:* Red
*Hair:* White
*Skin:* Pale


*Appearance:* Kala's most distinguishing feature is the veritable plume of platinum-blonde dread locks that erupts from and threatens to engulf her head.  Her skin is very light and her eyes are a penetrating unnatural reddish color (her clan says that the eyes of all dreamseers are this color, but this may be just a local genetic abberration).  While not shifting, her beastial traits are minor.  Her nose is small and button-like and a light amount of fur covers her upper arms and lower legs.  Her ears are slightly pointed and pierced with a number of bone and metal rings.  She usually wears grey or black clothing, cut to accentuate her pleasingly curved figure.

While shifting white fur covers her entire body and her normally large eyes grow even larger.  Her nose extends into a shot sort of muzzle, but she does not gain a resemblance to any particular animal.

*Background:*

Kala is a member of a lesser sect of Eldeen druids called the Shifting Claw.  The Shifting Claw is a sect practiced mostly by shifters that emphasizes becoming one with the beast within.  As a dreamseer, it was only natural that Kala take up the mantle of Druidess as her mother and her mother before had.

The young druid trained with elder Claws, honing her connection to her lycanthropic heritage, but as she did she touched a part of herself that few shifters embrace or even notice.  At the core of every shifter there is something undeniably human and as Kala explored herself, she found this core of inquisitiveness and lust for adventure and was never the same.  After finishing her training, Kala left the Reaches, the home of her bestial-half, in order to seek out the world of men and explore the human side of her personality.  After a few misstarts, a robbery, and one very sad night out in the rain, Kala was about to give up when she saw a piece of parchment posted calling for any and all interested applicants to apply at the Wynarn University of Aundair.  After that all she had to do was take a ship (paying passage by offering up her Druidic magic), hop a lightning rail train (a harrowing experience that she will most likely not try again), and she was off.

At University Kala studied various unrelated subjects.  History and Natural Sciences came naturally to her while Cosmogony somehow hit a chord in her (she has a thing for moons).  Any attempt at a technological class was a disaster (now she KNEW what the lab fee in Minor Magical Creations was for).and her limited educational upbringing was sometimes an issue.  She just can’t get a handle on cooking.

Kala is something of a strange personality.  Her Shifting Claw training has always emphasized controlling the bestial side of her body, mind, and soul, and she still practices these beliefs, turning her lycanthropic heritage into a fierce weapon.  However, she is currently focused on exploring her other side, the inquisitive irrascable human side.  She has a ‘try anything once’ sort of attitude and an adventurous streak a mile long.  If anyone ever challenges the party to a race to the top of the Galethspyr she’d be the first one to start climbing, if not the first to reach the top.

Glaw – Kala is most uncertain of how to react to the warforged.  They are not natural, yet they are beautiful examples of human ingenuity, living things that are both inanimate and walking around!  She’s relegated all warforged to being mere curios except for Glaw whose knowledge of the woodlands is quite surprising and refreshing.

Boromor – Boromor is a warforged and, as such, is completely alien to Kala’s experience.  While she acknowledges that he can speak and act and think just as she, she’s still always a little surprised when the thing of stone and metal and wood actually says hello to her in the halls.

Teivel – Unlike many of the women of Wynarn, Kala has absolutely no attraction to Teivel.  He is aristocratic and cavalier while she much prefers men who will take you out into the forest at night and erm.. erhm… well…  0.o.  Her attitude can best be described as indifferent though there is a certain amount of snarkiness that passes through her lips whenever he is present.

Patruk – The shifter finds Patruk gloomy and reserved.  She often tries to cheer him with some sort of joke or kind word, but perhaps he does not like cheering or perhaps she is not very funny.  She is not particularly off put by his love of Death (one of her druidic teachers had once taken her to visit the home of a Child of Winter, it was fascinating!) 

Midian – Kala enjoys Midian’s company even if she finds his druidic philosophy somewhat silly (sure, its easy to describe EVERYTHING as being natural, just means you don’t have to change anything).  They most likely met in some sort of Nature or Xoology class.  There’s something about him that reminds her of home.

Tel – Kala has a “thing” for Tel.  He’s impulsive, action-packed, and full of passion and energy.  Its not love, mind, but she wouldn’t mind finding out what he’s got hidden under all those layers of defensiveness. :wink, wink:

Plonk – Kala adores the little gnome.  His inventions and engineering skills fascinate her to no end.  Also, she enjoys explosions.

Johan – Kala is quite interested by the up and coming Paladin.  His charm and dedication are quite alluring to her, though she has little concept of the privileges of House or Nobility.  She, however, is not one to be flung and will tryst on her own terms or not at all.

Whisper – Some say that both Shifters and Changelings share a bond of kinship in the form of the Traveller.  Kala isn’t so sure about that.  While the intelligent and secretive changeling is an interesting and thoroughly entertaining associate with much knowledge and , she s also highly unsettling and her masked presence is not always appreciated.  If you asked Kala, she’d say “she gives me the hibbity jibbities sometimes.


 John Semlak - Pending


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Narf


----------



## Primus

Garggle!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

23 skidoo


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

"Hi Tel, I'm Gwen Nagel, with the Wynarn University yearbook.  I would like to get you to give me quotes about some of your fellow graduates, you know, so we can all look back and laugh later at the reunion, and see what everyone thought of eveyone.  Here we go:"

*Boromar:*  Whoevuh named dat warforged had a funny sense of humor!  I’s read all about the adventures of Lord ir’Dayne and when I met this Boromar felluh, well, I jus’ bout died.  He ain’t as good as the real thing, but I like to think a’ him as a friend a’ mine.  After we get out, maybe we’ll go separate ways, but think-a the stories if we go to Xen'Drick or Sarlona: The Adventures of Tel Montayne and his friend Boromar.  That’d almos’ be like me getting’ the billin’ over Lord ir’Dayne hisself!  Maybe Glaw can come too.

*Glaw: * A warforged in clothes!  Glaw is a funny guy, and I don’t think even he knows it.  I guess the time Glaw, me, and Boromar spend together is pretty good, though sometimes Glaw can be a little chatty.  I like him though, he never puts on airs…come to think, I ain’t never seen a warforged that done.

*Plonk: * Plonk certainly is funny.  He goes on an' on about how to make everything new and bettuh.  Well, last I checked, the world is still here: sure, we don’t have Galifar anymo’, but we’re still livin’, right?  I figger we ought not mess with how things is always been done or we might change the over-all state of affairs: I seen how Plonk’s stuff blows up.

*Vhir Leraek:* Well, I tell yuh, Vhir knows his stuff about fishin’, an huntin’, and all mannuh of wild things.  Sometimes though, I see him talking to hisself, and that worries me.  He talks funny, but I don’ give him no grief, cause I know how it is to be given greif about where you’re from, and how you talk.

*Patruk Sivid:* Some damn mage think he’s smarter ‘n me just cause I can’t tell what the big diffrince is ‘tween a normal zombie, and a zombie from Karrnath jus’ by lookin’!  I’d like his high-en-mighty-ship to show me the difference ‘tween his head and a hosses rear!

*Whisper:* To tell ya the truth, that Whispuh?  She’s mo’ than a lil’ creepy.  I doan think its polite to be wearin’ masks all da’ time or whatevuh that is she wears.  It makes me nervous that she could get in my head anytime she wants.  Heck…she could maybe BE me.  That rubs me wrong.

*Teivel ir'Torn:* Teival is jus’ the kind of felluh that make Wynarn university as fun as it is for me.  I went to some duelin’ club they had, wanted to learn a thing or two, and it seemed it was suppose to be called the kiss Teivel’s chain swinging bum club, cause it seemed that’s all those high-falutin’ better-n-you poufs did the whole time.  I do believe I could take’em.

*Johan d’Deneith: * What’s that?  You wanted me to say good things about my fellow classmates?  I thought I already took all the difficult tests!  Well…at least Johan ain’t stuffy.  He still gets uppity and seems aweful sure of hisself.  Though, now that I think of it, he ain’t never had an unkind word for me.

*Midian Rightson*: So, thing is, I like Midian.  Sure, his family is rich, and all holy, and they have lands that they have mo’ land than they can hoe themselves, but Midian is alright.  He took everything his family wanted and threw them on their ear and went his own way.  I respect that.

*Kala Moonsight:* Well, Kala’s rilly not one to get all uppity, is she?  She’s from the Reaches and that’s fine with me.  Theys good folk over in the Reaches, know how to treat a person.  I reckon this University is no kinder to her than it is to me.


----------



## Prof Yeti

*Ah...Mista Collins I have a question*

Now I have looked many times now, and I cannot find the Starting Funds for the Paragon Classes. Can you (well anyone for that matter) help?

(Things are still tight but their is possible light towards the end of next month...Woo Hoo! Plus I have gone from 10 games down to 2 by attacks of RL on other people. Something must be done!  )


----------



## Verbatim

My word is composition.

I forgot to attach my spells to the sheet, but will resend it asap.


----------



## jkason

Ack. I just left to visit my new niece. I have internet access (obviously), but my character stats are on my laptop. I'll see if I can't find someplace with free WiFi to email the sheet, or I might have time to re-type it on this computer in the next few days. If not, I hope I'm not holding anything up if I can't send them before next Tuesday (when I get back home). Sorry about that. I thought with GenCon, the game wasn't going to be starting right away.   

jason


----------



## jkason

oranges


(Getting my mac to play nice with my sister's PC wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be  )

jason


----------



## Jarval

Flumph.


----------



## Ozmar

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, Ozmar, if you aren't aware, recient errata to the Complete Adventurer has the Scout with Disable Divice as a class skill now.  Not sure you'd take it, but just letting you know it's available.




? Really? Cool. I was not aware of that. I'll have to look 'im over and see if that is something he needs to have (probably should...)

Thanks!   

Ozmar the Errata'd Scout


----------



## Ozmar

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Also in your email, put a code word and then post that code up here, so that I know the email is actually from you.




Done!

Code Word: [sblock]magellan[/sblock]

Ozmar the Compliant


----------



## Mista Collins

well I have returned from GenCon and need to take care of a bunch of things that were put on hold while I was gone. Expect a post from me in a day or two about what will be going on.


----------



## Bront

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Now I have looked many times now, and I cannot find the Starting Funds for the Paragon Classes. Can you (well anyone for that matter) help?
> 
> (Things are still tight but their is possible light towards the end of next month...Woo Hoo! Plus I have gone from 10 games down to 2 by attacks of RL on other people. Something must be done!  )



There aren't any.  I'd find the class that it's similar too (usually the favored class of the race) and use their starting gold.  For races with Any, I'd choose the first class you intend to take for gold.


----------



## Prof Yeti

That sounds good. Though I figure I have time, since work is still in hyper mode.   But I figure this way I can work on finishing the character when I have a moment.


----------



## Mista Collins

I want to apologize for all those who took the time into creating characters, but I will not be able to run this game at the moment. My work schedule has become very hectic and i am currently and constantly interviewing with new companies. I have been a very busy panda and I will have to drop this game. This is something i do plan on doing down the road (as for when I have no idea when my schedule will let up).

 I am sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Krug

Oh well all the best Mista Collins.


----------



## Prof Yeti

I think we can all sympathize with the work hectic thing.  

Good luck with the interviews. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ozmar

Doh!

Anyone want to step in as DM? I am almost tempted to do it, but I think I need some play experience before I can run a game in PbP.

Ozmar the Eager Player


----------



## Primus

: Primus whines... I love my shifter. :


----------



## Verbatim

MC: As someone who has had to step down from time to time due to RL issues, I wish you the best of luck. If your schedule frees up, please let us all know.


----------



## Ferrix

A bummer, it looked like it would be a good game.

Hope things catch up.


----------



## Bront

Darn, I was looking forward to having freewheeling paladin fun 

If someone wants to step in and GM, great, if not, we can always hold till later.


----------



## Mista Collins

If someone wants to pick this up, go ahead. I have no problems if a player wants to show the initiative to do so. I thought it was a good idea for a game, but unfortanetly, I cannot run it. So why let a good idea go to waste?


----------



## Ozmar

Alas! I cannot run this game myself, but I stand ready to play if anyone feels inspired.

Ozmar the Committed Player


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'm willing to run a game if no one else is available. I would have to start with 2 fairly generic adventures though until I have time to finish reading the Eberron campaign setting and working up a campaign story line. For the adventures, I'd need about 4 or 5 days to change up the encounters for a 1st level party. I would run the two groups concurrently.

If someone else with Eberron experience wants to run it, speak up! I love my spirit shaman! But in a pinch I'll pick it up and run with it.


----------



## Shayuri

Alas, I haven't the off-screen time to run a game...but I would happily leap at a chance to play.

If you're serious about running it, I give you Eternal Cookies of Joy!


----------



## jkason

I don't actually have any of the Eberron material, or much beyond the PHB, actually, so I couldn't DM. But, hey, given how little I know, if you chose to run the game while you got up to speed on the setting, I'm hardly in a position to call you on anything. 

jason


----------



## Primus

Fine!  I'll run it.  Ya' bunch o' whiners.  HOIST ANCHOR!  We set sail for adventure!


----------



## Bront

Cool, all we need now is to divide the group up (Unless you want to run 12 people in one group)

Or, two different GMs can take 2 different groups, and the DMs can be put in the other groups, so everyone can play


----------



## Shayuri

So do I need to email my sheet to the new GM, or...

COMMAND ME, VIGO!


----------



## Krug

Do let us know, Selc!


----------



## Mista Collins

Selc, this is off topic.. but where in Michigan are you from?


----------



## Verbatim

standing by to stand by sir!!!!!


----------



## Ozmar

Yes, Primus, do tell. Whaddya need? Let's go! Boromar is itchin' to be off explorin'!

Ozmar the Impatient Warforged


----------



## Primus

Right...  I'd really LIKE a second DM.  That way I could both PLAY and DM.  I'm already running two games on a different board and another two may be too much.

With that said, I'm starting a Rogue's Gallery.  Post yer characters and sheets in it.  I know Mista wanted to keep things secret, but if I just have them on my computer they WILL get lost.  Put your character sheets in 



Spoiler



text and, if you don't want to be spoiled, don't open them.

Lemme have a day or so to gather my thoughts.  I'll split up the groups and consider the opennin gposts.  I'm a little stuck on how to give you lots of adventuring options (oh yea, I don't have the Explorer's Handbook, so I'm just winging it) without just sitting you in a room and giving you lots of options, which invariably leads to alot of sitting around doing nothing in PbPs.  I'll figure o\it out, though.

Somebody else... step up and DM or I'll kill all of your characters with bendy straws.  Unsharpened bendy straws.


----------



## Primus

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=145313

GO!


----------



## Bront

We probably should have seperated the groups first, but no big deal, we can do that after they're all in the one RG.

To recap my initial suggestions, and then augment them with the remaining 4 new players later:

Suggestions as to the split if I may
*Group A.*
*Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout (Skill Monkey)
*Bront:* Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!) (Warrior/Face/Minor Healer)
*jkason: * Midian Rightson - human druid (Healer/Spellcaster)
*ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger (Warrior/ActionHero)
 ???

Thoughts: 
The top three seem most connected to me, between classes, rallys, and general outlook.  They also give a good range of characters for a party, and just about any other character can fit in here (And hense, Tel is my suggestion).  Probably need another spellcaster of some kind, Divine or Arcane won't hurt.  We have tracking (twice), Healing (Druid and Paladin later), some spellcasting, though limited, a skill monkey, and a face.  Generaly a fairly well put togeather group of 4, that could use a bit more spellcasting punch

*Group B.*
*Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer(Spellcaster)
*Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer (Skill Monkey/Spellcaster)
*Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger (Warrior/Natureboy)
*Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler (Warrior/Face)
 ????

Thoughts:
Teivel gives the group a face, Glaw gives it a tracker and a second warrior.  Plonk can disarm so qualifies as a skill monkey, and can make healing potions and such if needed, plus has some spellcasting abilities.  Patruk gives the group an arcane spellcaster, and keeps him away from Johan (Necromancer and Paladin, probably a bad mix).  Gives you a fairly good party that could probably use either a rogue to help with skills, or more likely, some kind of healer (Druid/Cleric type).


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'll volunteer to DM the second group. I looked around last night and found a few mini adventures that will work well for Eberron so I have plenty of material. 

Primus, if you want to contact me you can email me at %eberron%@bendleschools.org without the % signs.

MC: I live about 45 mins south of Flint.


----------



## Bront

*Primus:* Kala Moonsight - Shifter Druid
Female, beautiful, in an exotic way, but an animal through and through  If there is a woman not to be trifled with, it would be her.

*Shayuri:* Whisper - Changling Sorceress
Mysterious and alluring, Whisper is good company.  Her independant streak quite admirable.  The mask is a bit offputting, and Johan feels that she is hiding her true beauty underneath, though he respects her personal beliefs and has not questioned them outside his own thoughts.

*SelcSilverhand:* Vhir Leraek - Human Spirit Shamen
The tribal man is somewhat rude and uncouth by more civilized standards, but Johan knows better than to judge simply on that.  He deals in spirits, which is a subject, while related to religion is not quite on the same scale.  Vhir could be easy to underestimate as a simple savage or shaman, but there is a great leader under that rough exterior.

John/Prof Yeti - ??

John never posted again after his first comment, so I think Prof Yeti should be let in if he's still up and can get his background preped.

*Group A.*
*Ozmar:* Boromar - warforged scout (Skill Monkey)
*Bront:* Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!) (Warrior/Face/Minor Healer)
*jkason: * Midian Rightson - human druid (Healer/Spellcaster)
*ShaggySpellsword:* Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger (Warrior/ActionHero)
-*Shayuri:* Whisper - Changling Sorceress
-*Primus:* Kala Moonsight - Shifter Druid 
Thoughts: 
The top three seem most connected to me, between classes, rallys, and general outlook.  They also give a good range of characters for a party, and just about any other character can fit in here (And hense, Tel is my suggestion).  Probably need another spellcaster of some kind, Divine or Arcane won't hurt.  We have tracking (twice), Healing (Druid and Paladin later), some spellcasting, though limited, a skill monkey, and a face.  Generaly a fairly well put togeather group of 4, that could use a bit more spellcasting punch

Added: Whisper for spellcasting arcane punch, which left one of the GMs.  I think Kala is probably better in this group, given the Spirit Shaman's better healing capabilities that are needed in the other group, but the GMs are reversable depending on their thoughts on the subject

*Group B.*
*Verbatim:* Patruk Sivid - human necromancer(Spellcaster)
*Krug:* Plonk - gnome arificer (Skill Monkey/Spellcaster)
*Jarval: * Glaw - warforged ranger (Warrior/Natureboy)
*Ferrix: * Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler (Warrior/Face)
-*SelcSilverhand:* Vhir Leraek - Human Spirit Shamen
 ????

Thoughts:
Teivel gives the group a face, Glaw gives it a tracker and a second warrior.  Plonk can disarm so qualifies as a skill monkey, and can make healing potions and such if needed, plus has some spellcasting abilities.  Patruk gives the group an arcane spellcaster, and keeps him away from Johan (Necromancer and Paladin, probably a bad mix).  Gives you a fairly good party that could probably use either a rogue to help with skills, or more likely, some kind of healer (Druid/Cleric type).

Added: They need a healer, so that leaves either Kala or Vhir, and Vhir is probably better suited for the lone healer and letting the other group have their 2 druids.  John/Yeti will likely also be added to this group, baring a concept that means the groups should be adjusted more.

This is, of course, subject to approval by both GMs.  And we still need Prof Yeti to finish his paragon character.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Unfortunately it looks like the Paragon is still on hold for a while. My workload thru the 10th of September precludes me from joining a new game in good faith. Kind of a pain but I would rather not join then just have to back out. 

Though I would like to keep the Alt slot if possible?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Primus and I have been emailing back and forth. He's already got a pile of adventures lined up. I'll be ready soon too.

Here are the group layouts:

*Group A.*
Ozmar: Boromar - warforged scout (Skill Monkey)
Bront: Johan d'Deneith - human paladin (of freedom!) (Warrior/Face/Minor
Healer)
jkason: Midian Rightson - human druid (Healer/Spellcaster)
ShaggySpellsword: Tel Montayne - half-elf ranger (Warrior/ActionHero)
Selc: Vhir Laerek - Spirit Shaman (Healer/Spellcaster)
Shayuri: Changling Sorceress (Spellcaster)


*Group B.*
Verbatim: Patruk Sivid - human necromancer(Spellcaster)
Krug: Plonk - gnome arificer (Skill Monkey/Spellcaster)
Jarval: Glaw - warforged ranger (Warrior/Natureboy)
Ferrix: Teivel ir'Torn - human swashbuckler (Warrior/Face)
Primus: Kala Moonsight - Shifter Druid (Healer/Spellcaster)
XXXXX: Open Slot


If John Semlak posts a character by Saturday, he'll get the last spot. If not we'll pick up a 12th player.
 Prof Yeti always has the option of playing an Alt. Until he's free we'll need a full time player.


----------



## Mista Collins

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> MC: I live about 45 mins south of Flint.




I was born and raised in Port Huron and went to school in Midland. Just (as in 2 months ago) moved out of Michigan and now reside in Fort Wayne, IN.


----------



## Primus

First post for Group A is going up.


----------



## Mista Collins

Primus said:
			
		

> First post for Group A is going up.




I read the post and i do have to say it looks like it will be fun. Wish I had time to run/play this myself. You will probably do a better job running than I could (with my busy schedule). I will definitely read the IC/OCC posts as much as possible.


----------



## Jarval

Glaw's up and posted to the RG thread, complete with some background


----------



## Verbatim

Patruk is posted as well...


----------



## Krug

Wouldn't Skill Raccoon be a much nicer tag?


----------



## Primus

Ozmar:

I know you were trying to play up your Warforged's nature as a talkative know-it-all who over-explains things.  However, many of the things that he just said are not common knowledge to most people of Khorvaire.  Knowledge Checks would be required to know about the legends speaking of Frostfell as the original homeland of the dwarves.  And my internet is acting wonky, but I can't really go through the post point by point.  I suggest you edit that last post, making knowledge checks for each locale seperately and let me tell you exactly what it is that Boroman knows.


----------



## Ozmar

OK, here are some knowledge checks, using Local, History and Geography for all checks except Khyber, for which I used Dungeoneering:

Xen'drik - 12
Frostfell - 15
Argonessen - 10 
Khyber - 18
Q'barra - 4
Demon Wastes - 19
Mournlands - 12
Aerenal - 19
Riedra - 5

Let me know what he doesn't know, and I'll remove it or replace it with erroneous "knowledge". How does that sound?

[I was assuming that we had learned a great deal of "general" knowledge at the university, and I thought I had avoided the "secret" stuff. Maybe I just know more than I think I know...]

Ozmar the Over-Educated


----------



## jkason

Primus said:
			
		

> Ozmar:
> 
> I know you were trying to play up your Warforged's nature as a talkative know-it-all who over-explains things.  However, many of the things that he just said are not common knowledge to most people of Khorvaire.  Knowledge Checks would be required to know about the legends speaking of Frostfell as the original homeland of the dwarves.  And my internet is acting wonky, but I can't really go through the post point by point.  I suggest you edit that last post, making knowledge checks for each locale seperately and let me tell you exactly what it is that Boroman knows.




D'oh! I posted Midian's reply before I read this. I don't have the Eberron books, so really the "no healing in the mournland" thing is about the only thing I probably know as a player about the setting in specific (I think I found an online reference on Dragonmarks, but that's about the extent of it), so it probably won't happen again even if I try. 

I had Midian phrase it as a rumor, but let me know if you want me to take it out.

jason


----------



## Ozmar

Primus, perhaps you can give us some clear guidelines on what our characters do or do not know? As jkason just noted, and as my long, rambling post clearly illustrates, we have as players a bit of knowledge about the setting, and our understanding of what our characters should know differs from yours. So if you can give us guidelines so we can RP our characters with your understanding of appropriate character knowledge, then things will run more smoothly.

Ozmar the Curious


----------



## Primus

That's the point of the knowledge checks.  Points spent in Knowledge (Geography), Knowledge(Religion), Knowledge (The Planes) and all that represent your learning at the university.  Now, in reading the Eberron Campaign Setting you know WAY more than the average person.  Your education at the University doesn't just give you, for free, THAT much information about the ancient andf lost regions of Riedra, Xen'Drik, Frostfell, etc... its not Morgrave and the focus is not on expeditions to lost and dangerous locations.

I guess we can just leave your post as is and move on, but we really need to worry about IC versus OOC knowledge in a game like this, guys.  These regions I have given you to explore are all VERY unknown to most people.  Knowledge checks won't even be able to name the monsters that you're facing in the Frostfell - only one person has ever been there and returned.  Khyber is a place of monsters and horrors, the Mournland is a land of demons, noone's ever been to Riedra but both Inspired and Kalashtar are in the world spinning their own slants on the events on that continent. Etc.


----------



## Ozmar

OK. So in the future, how do you want to handle it? Should we post here with a relevant knowledge check so you can let us know what we do know? Or should we assume the barest minimum of knowledge and reserve knowledge checks for when you specifically request them? I guess I just want some guidelines so I don't accidentally step over into OOC knowledge again.

(This would be easy for me if I was playing an ignorant character, because then I could just assume I know nothing. But I conceived of this character as having lots of knowledge (gained at the university) and curiosity. So I will need to understand what he should and should not already know...)

Ozmar the Careful Player


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

Was my take on "IC" knowledge on Reidra okay?  I as a player know that the Inspired are inhabited by Quori and that they are they few powerful psions that run the country, but Tel thinks all Redrans can mind control you, read your mind, and force you to dance around if they get a yen to.  Overblown amounts of little knowledge is how rumors end up getting spread.


----------



## Primus

Yea, your take on Riedra was alright.  Though, let it be known that for all the stories about scary Inspired persecuting Kalashtar (tales you will all have heard since there is a significant kalashtar enclave in the Knollwedge Ward of Fairhaven, you will probably also have heard stories of the Kalashtar being dangerous radicals and terrorists.

I really don't know, Ozmar.  For the most part climate, inhabitants who regularly interact with mortals and a few smatterings of lore (most gleaned for adventurers and expeditions and stuff) about the place can be done without knowledge checks.  Most people know that a race of primitive dark-skinned elves lives in Xen'Drik, but a successful Knowledge Geography check will reveal a bit more about the drow culture.  Riedra you'll know little about except for what you've heard from Professors (who are probably towing the Inspired line as the Inspired have insinuated themselves nicely into Khorvairan high scoiety) or from the few nontalkative Kalashtar of Fairhaven.  You will know of the Mourning, of how Cyre no longer exists, but the Lord of Blades takes a knowledge check to know anything about him other than the rumor of his name.  You know that there are monsters and that the laws of nature are wacky, but you have no real knowledge of what the plains are like beyond those dead gray mists.  Aerenal, you know the elves live there in there great cities and the dead live amongst the living, but the exact nature of Aerenal cities and court structure is usually kept secret from outsiders.

If there is any doubt as to wheher or not you know something (and this goes for everyone) IM me at TheOneandPrime or go to Psionics.net on IRC and go into #realmsofevil, I'm always in there.


----------



## Ozmar

OK, will do. 

That helps a bit. It helps to know where you're coming from in terms of assumed character knowledge. I know I tend to assume very knowledgable characters (not just as a player, but as a DM as well) and as I have run Eberron for a while, I guess I've built up a bit of knowledge about the setting. 

I'll try to conform more to your understanding of character knowledge from here on out. Boromar promptly forgets most of whatever it was he just said. 

Ozmar the Forgetful


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Group 2, I haven't forgot about you! Your first post will go up Saturday morning. If J Semlak shows up he'll join the debate on where to go, otherwise we'll pick up a new 12th man. 

A suggestion for actions: When you make a post feel free to use descriptive text but put skill checks in [ SBlock ] For example:


Bob runs toward the ogre and dodges right, then vaulting past it past to flank from the far side! He then lashes out with his dagger at the ogre's unguarded side.
[SBLOCK]
I move half speed tumbling past the ogre. Tumble +8. Attack Ogre Dagger +5 1d4+1
[/SBLOCK]


This will help me keep track of actions easier. Also, if you prepare spells, please post them in SBLOCK's in the morning. I'll roll d20's for the checks online so I just needs the skill modifiers so I don't have to hunt through player sheets each time.


----------



## Bront

Best way to handle potentialy unknown info is to simply ask the GM where you would post it (For example, like I did asking about the professors, which is definately GM only knowledge).  Also, I would avoid looking at the book for anything beyond what your character knows, particularly where it is involved around other continents or exotic or new location.  

If in doubt, ask first, even if it breaks the flow a bit.  You might learn more.  Remember, the GM has absolute control, so you might think you know something (particularly anything about he mournland) and find out that it's wrong, because the GM has chosen it to be different.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

First post is up for Group 2.

Game Post: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2521807

I currently have player sheets for Glaw, Patruk, Kala, and Plonk. 
I need Ferrix to post Teival in the rogues gallery.
Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=145313

Mista Collins, if you would, please change the thread title to indicate we are recruiting 1 person to replace J.Semlak.


----------



## Mista Collins

Done


----------



## Verbatim

All: I am thinking of taking a familiar, but am on the fence on which one to take. Any suggestions?


----------



## Prof Yeti

Standard or Improved?

Do you want a very archtypical necromancer familiar? Or do you want to break the mold?


----------



## Verbatim

Well, as I am going to take Toughness as my 3rd lvl feat, it would be sixth before I could take Improved Familiar Feat. So, I guess it will have to be standard for now. I was thinking of taking the hawk or the owl, but was afraid that would be cliched'.

This is my first time ever taking a familiar of anykind, so I am unsure of it.

Does that clear it up any?


----------



## Bront

Why not wait till 6th and take improved toughness?


----------



## Verbatim

I need Toughness to qualify for the Blood Magus PrC. And since I really only took Necromancer as a means to explain his fascination with life and death, I want to get to the Blood Magus as soon as I can..


----------



## jkason

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Well, as I am going to take Toughness as my 3rd lvl feat, it would be sixth before I could take Improved Familiar Feat. So, I guess it will have to be standard for now. I was thinking of taking the hawk or the owl, but was afraid that would be cliched'.
> 
> This is my first time ever taking a familiar of anykind, so I am unsure of it.
> 
> Does that clear it up any?




I think they could all work, and it would just depend on how you want them to flavor the character. In terms of his motivations in specializing in necromancy, the rat (bonus on fort saves), toad (extra hit points. Effectively, he'd give you Toughness at first level without the feat), or the weasel (reflex save bonus) might make sense, as they all have a "cheating / staving off death" flavor to their various advantages. 

Of course, since Patrik is trying to prove to people he isn't "that dark necromancer," a hawk could be effective in providing a more noble-seeming familiar. 

My 2 cents, anyway. 

jason


----------



## Bront

Makes sense.

Primus, I never did get that question of what do I know about who's leading what (KN: Nobility +4)


----------



## Verbatim

Even though the Toad would in effect give him the Toughness feat, it would only be a virtual thing and should the familiar die, it would make him uneligable for it. Also, outside of those he graduated with, none will know that he is a Necro. Another char build I had in mind for him was Necro(3)/Human Paragon(3) and then take the lvl of Blood Magus at 7th. It would allow him to get the Improv Familiar feat at 3rd lvl from the Bonus feat at Paragon (2).

It may delay the taking of the PrC by a bit, but I think it would allow me to give more flavor to the char also.

That being that, perhaps a peregrine vice a hawk? But with the same bonus to spot checks?


----------



## Prof Yeti

Yeah in my opinion if you are going to spend a lot of time in a PrC don't take Improved Familiar. The levels don't stack as far as the familiar is concerned so they would be stuck.

And the above mentioned 3 are some of the best of the basic choices. And style-wise you can include Raven, Bat, Lizard, and Snake, though their bonus' aren't as focused as the others (IMHO).

But as something different to think about is the Monkey. It isn't on the standard list but looks like it should be. (Plus it is a cool little 1/6 CR critter that I found in Dweomercraft - Familiar).


----------



## Verbatim

Somehow, I can't picture Patruk as a monkey kinda guy...*L*

I was also thinking about the Raven, but dropped that from the list as it tends to favor a "darker" image, and while Patruk is far from a ray of sunshine, I am trying to soften his image somewhat.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Even though the Toad would in effect give him the Toughness feat, it would only be a virtual thing and should the familiar die, it would make him uneligable for it. Also, outside of those he graduated with, none will know that he is a Necro. Another char build I had in mind for him was Necro(3)/Human Paragon(3) and then take the lvl of Blood Magus at 7th. It would allow him to get the Improv Familiar feat at 3rd lvl from the Bonus feat at Paragon (2).
> 
> It may delay the taking of the PrC by a bit, but I think it would allow me to give more flavor to the char also.
> 
> That being that, perhaps a peregrine vice a hawk? But with the same bonus to spot checks?




That is kind of funny/spooky since I am currently playing a Paragon/Wizard in a game by Bront, and was thinking of trying something similar with my alt for this game.   Just remember your choices for familiar is based on caster level, while powers are based on Wizard/Sorcerer lvls.


----------



## Bront

Pick a tropical bird.  Works like a raven, but colorful.  And you can always get an eye patch to go with it


----------



## Verbatim

I am taking the familiar just for the chance of doing so, so in that regard I am not too worried if it never progresses past the initial stage. I know with that mentality I should not take one, but I figure what the heck. It might be fun..


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

"But adventuring is dangerous and monkeys are all irrational!  You must summon this familiar."


-Go with monkey.  Pick Monkey!


-paraphrased, but applicable.  My suggestion is falcon (hawk) or Raven...maybe owl.  Flying familiars are useful, and Ravens are just...neat.  An owl would also work if you are trying to go for a more scholarly but less spooky familiar.  Once I played a Wiz/Rog in FR that had an owl familiar named Owlaundo.  I was much younger and stranger then.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I am taking the familiar just for the chance of doing so, so in that regard I am not too worried if it never progresses past the initial stage. I know with that mentality I should not take one, but I figure what the heck. It might be fun..




If you ask me that is the perfect position to chose from as you are more concerned with how it fits your character and less about what it can give you.   (I started to get caught in that trap and have since run away screaming.  )


----------



## Verbatim

To be perfectly honest, the familiar I want is a wolf hound. The image I see in my mind is of Patruk reading his books and the dog curled up by the fire resting and keeping an eye on him. However, I am fuzzy on if such a thing is possible according to the rules of the game.

The bird idea was just one of him allowing one last indulgance to his quasi-noble upbringing and taking a hunting bird as an unconscious throwback to his past.


----------



## Prof Yeti

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "But adventuring is dangerous and monkeys are all irrational!  You must summon this familiar."
> 
> -Go with monkey.  Pick Monkey!
> 
> -paraphrased, but applicable.  My suggestion is falcon (hawk) or Raven...maybe owl.  Flying familiars are useful, and Ravens are just...neat.  An owl would also work if you are trying to go for a more scholarly but less spooky familiar.  Once I played a Wiz/Rog in FR that had an owl familiar named Owlaundo.  I was much younger and stranger then.




Actually my Wizard in my current RL campaign just summoned a monkey. And they are great!  (The noble didn't pay us after we recovered his little daughter, so while he was distracted the monkey left him a surprise.    Course the little guy had to run for it since he also stole the guys royal signet ring.   )

Monkeys are loads of fun!


----------



## Verbatim

If I was doing a conjurer, I would get a monkey in a heartbeat. Something about the archtype of that field of magic screams to have a monkey with it.

As for the eyepatch, maybe once we get to the ocean, if we go there, I will look into that..


----------



## Bront

Well, not sure about a wolf-hound, but I'm sure you could go toy poodle 

small dog might fit for a familiar (CR 1/3 small or tiny animal I think).


----------



## Verbatim

And that is the really frustrating part about familiars. I have no desire to use him for attacking or anything like that, but again rules wise, it doesn't matter. Hence, it will be an avian familiar for Patruk..


----------



## Prof Yeti

Yeah the Wolfhound (aka Riding Dog) kinda screams Improved Familiar, which in turn screams 'Yah gotta wait'. And that doesn't help with the current image creation for your mage.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And that is the really frustrating part about familiars. I have no desire to use him for attacking or anything like that, but again rules wise, it doesn't matter. Hence, it will be an avian familiar for Patruk..





Yeah but those can still be loads of fun. They give aerial recon and their nature makes them loyal and also good for guard (wake me up!!!) duty.


----------



## Verbatim

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Yeah but those can still be loads of fun. They give aerial recon and their nature makes them loyal and also good for guard (wake me up!!!) duty.




Also very true, so please don't think I am disappointed in that fact, I just have to select the right one. So, while right now the leading choice is a peregrine, I am looking through the avian index looking to see if another selection pops out at me...


----------



## Verbatim

And the winner is....the Kestrel...

Simple hunting bird that would appeal to Patruk's upbringing and will be an effective guardian as well. I think all in all, a fitting choice.


----------



## Primus

Prof d’Ghallanda – An aging halfling woman whose studies into healing magicks and such is frowned upon by her Jorasco cousins.  She is considered one of the leaders in the field of semimagical curative poultices.

Assistant Professor Gaeris – Known as “Crazy” Gaeris to his students, this professor is renowned for trekking to exotic and exhausting locales.  He claims to have communed with frost giant spirits in the Northern Wilds of the Madwood and has erected a number of art installations based on the event.

Professor Mudlan – A respected researcher, Mudlan is known to be quite bookish and stuffy, not exactly adventuring material.

Professor Kullman – is a young teacher, having graduated from Morgrave at the ripe age of 103 (he’s an elf).  He’s sometimes thought of as a loose cannon and his classes are often energetic and enrapturing.

Professor d’Cannith – an aloof and reserved man, Goldrig is know quite famously as the man who makes at least one freshman cry every year.

The others are campus-affiliates or, at least, have not been encountered teaching during your tenures as students.


----------



## Shayuri

I know Whisper plans on having a raven familiar.

Yes...I know. A huge shock. 

I just like the idea of this big, black muttering corvid on her shoulder...what's it saying into her ear? NONE CAN SAY!!

I shall call him, Quoth.

Or maybe not.


----------



## Ozmar

I could be wrong, but I think that the improved familiar feat is essentially useless unless you have a few caster levels. I think there is a minimum caster level requirement (starting at 5?) depending on which familiar you want.

Ozmar the Uncertain...


----------



## Prof Yeti

You can get a celestial or fiendish familiar at 3rd lvl caster but their abilities aren't that impressive. The really cool ones start at 5th lvl, though there are some neat ones on the alternate list in the Complete Warrior.


----------



## Shayuri

Erm...not to pry, but we seem to have stalled.

How's it going, GM?


----------



## Primus

Sorry kiddies, will have a post up soon.  By tomorrow at the latest.  I'm sharing a computer AND time with my girlfriend and so I get very little computer time as of late .


----------



## Ozmar

Girlfriends getting in the way of gaming? Uh oh... That's the thin end of the wedge! Better watch out!

Ozmar the Married Gamer


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Bah, we still need a 6th for Group 2, get her hooked up man!


----------



## Bront

There are solutions to that problem, and most of them involve you getting another computer


----------



## Ozmar

Or another girlfriend...

Doh! Forget I said that! 

Ozmar the Respectful


----------



## Bront

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Or another girlfriend...
> 
> Doh! Forget I said that!
> 
> Ozmar the Respectful



Implied works soo much better 

I currently have 5 computers in this house, as well as a spare motherboard and CPU floating around unattached (Till I get memory and use it to upgrade one computer, but that's besides the point)


----------



## Primus

I'm a poor college student.  My excess funds go into keeping me in food, shelter, and water.  She has her own apartment, but he rinternet hookup doesn't come until Tuesday.  Till then, I am the connection to the interweb.


----------



## Ozmar

Bront said:
			
		

> Implied works soo much better




True. I need to work on that.   

Ozmar the Blunt


----------



## Shayuri

Hey, Selc! Still looking for another character for the other group?

If you don't mind me double-dipping, that is.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Actually I can go ahead and finish my Alt as my project will finish on friday. (ahead of schedule....I'm so proud.  ) So I will put the final touches and transmit it wherever you would like. Or I can wait...I'm flexable.


----------



## Bront

Better to get it out soon.

Hopefully we'll be picking back up again soon.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Prof Yeti, if you're ready to join go ahead and post your character in the RG thread. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2516761

After that you can join the group at the tavern http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2521807 and just assume you've been with the group since the visit to the Noble's house. If you've got other plans for the background that's cool too. 


I'm glad you're ready, after all, what good is a fiendish half-dragon 6-headed hydra if you've only got 5 players eh?


----------



## Prof Yeti

Unfortunately it looks like the light I was seeing at the end of the tunnel was just a train coming on full speed. At 7AM, when I got to work this morning, my boss handed my about a dozen new case files. Apparently the guy who had them had a melt down last week and resigned effective this morning.

So it looks like I need to keep my Alt position after all. One of these days I am hoping to make it into the big game. Sorry. (RL bites)


----------



## Bront

Yeah, it does.  I use that system as little as possable.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Well if things go well I should be able to quit after Christmas. But right now it is paying for my house, car, food, and most importantly my eventual career change. Now all I have to do is keep my sanity.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Ouch man, sorry to hear it =/ I'll still have a spot free for your alt if you get the time.


Shayuri - I don't mind if you want to set up another char. Go ahead and throw one up on the RG thread and join the group in the tavern.


----------



## Mista Collins

Well if he doesn't mind, some of my real life things have let up, and I could join the game. It takes a little bit less time to play in a game than run a game.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Ouch man, sorry to hear it =/ I'll still have a spot free for your alt if you get the time.




Yeah I would like to keep the Alt spot as the game sounds like a lot of fun. But I have already cleared a couple of cases, and hope to finish these new ones by the end of the month. (One of these days people are just gonna hafta learn to get along!)


----------



## Prof Yeti

*Hey SelcSilverhand!*

I have decided to take the rest of the day off and make time to finish my character. If possible I will go ahead and take the active slot after all (I want to play - Darn It!!!  - unless Shayuri or Mista Collins has already beat me to it.) I should still be able to post at least once a day (sometimes more but not 100% of the time.)


If possible just let me know if the slot is open and I will start shortly.


----------



## Shayuri

I yield to the Yeti.

It's not fair for me to play in two, when someone else wants to play in one.

...though my game is still stalled, consarnit.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

In all fairness we've been saying Prof Yeti will have the first available spot for a while so I'd like to offer it to him. Go ahead and post your stuff.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Well thank you both. If I didn't leave work today I was really going to start hating people. 

I have posted my sheet to the Rogues Gallery. I used the sblocks to shorten it but thats the only reason. If I forgot something or need to change something I am okay with that. 


SelcSilverhand[sblock]
I wrote in the background that my character received a puzzle box before he left for the University. I was planning to multiclass as a wizard at second level, hoping I could have found a starting spellbook inside the box. I didn't want to go into to much detail till I asked. But that is what I was hoping and a reason why he was so apt to spend time with the more magically skilled characters. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

I would gladly yeild to Porf Yeti. Though things have lightened up in my life, it is still a little busy. I figured I would put my hat in the ring as a suggestion.


----------



## Bront

How's it going Primus?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Prof Yeti - The spellbook idea sounds good, go for it.

Working on a post for group 2, action and adventure are right around the corner... and maybe a hydra. Or 2.


----------



## Ozmar

Where are we on Group 1? We've met Professor d’Ghallanda, but we seem to have stalled? We're not waiting on me, are we? 

Ozmar the Impatient Warforged


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Prof Yeti - The spellbook idea sounds good, go for it.
> 
> Working on a post for group 2, action and adventure are right around the corner... and maybe a hydra. Or 2.




Well I just wanted to run it by you first.

Groovy! Hydra!?!? Oh...C#@$! Well I guess I could leave my mule behind to be chomped while I sprint in the opposite direction.


----------



## Jarval

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Groovy! Hydra!?!? Oh...C#@$! Well I guess I could leave my mule behind to be chomped while I sprint in the opposite direction.



There are certain advantage to being comprised of inedible wood and metal...


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Jarval said:
			
		

> There are certain advantage to being comprised of inedible wood and metal...




They make fine chew toys though!

Next post is up!

PS: Sorry for the delay, I was giving everyone a chance to chit chat at the bar before bringing in your imminent doom.


----------



## Primus

Alright, alright.  I'll post after class (1:55pm tp 2:50pm).  I'll probably fastforward it all to the Airship to get you to Sharn to get you to Stormreach.


----------



## Bront

I'm not in a hurry, we're just waiting for some feedback.  No need to fast forward unless everyone else wants to.


----------



## Bront

Shayuri - 

Links can be done in 2 ways.

1.) [ url ] <Link goes here> [ /url ]
Results:  <Link goes here> 

2.) [ url=<Link goes here> ] Text [ /url ]
Results: Text


----------



## SelcSilverhand

This link helps too. It has all the BBCode you can use in a post:

http://www.enworld.org/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Shayuri

YEEEE!

*dances*

Thanks, guys! That is most helpful!


----------



## jkason

*Spell Help for Midian*

Would Entangle work aboard our airship? There's nothing in the spell description that says "requires natural environment" or anything, but it's hard to think there's a lot of plants around to do the entangling.

jason


----------



## Primus

Hrm...  I'd say no.


----------



## jkason

Primus said:
			
		

> Hrm...  I'd say no.




I thought as much. The closest thing I could come up with would be that the wood of the planks itself would sprout branches to do the entangling, but that does seem rather more than the spell's designed to do.

jason


----------



## Bront

It does not require "natural surroundings" but it does require enough plant life to work, and depending on how you read the spell, it could need quite a lot of it, or not too teribly much.


----------



## Primus

JK>  I the ship was made of Livewood that would work, but not soarwood.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Next post is ready but I need Prof Yeti's action still. If you're busy still I can just have him stay Readied vs approach for the next few rounds.


----------



## Bront

Ok, Primus, do you want us to make all rolls?  Or are there any you'll make (Might speed things up a bit if you make a few of them in combat at least).  I try to provide all relivent info (AC, Attack, Damage, crit) when I post, hopefully we can all get in that habit.

Also, I've always got a link to my character in my sig (well the RG thread at least), so you can always pull it up when needed.

Just let us know how you prefer it, and we'll accomidate you as best we can.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Next post is ready but I need Prof Yeti's action still. If you're busy still I can just have him stay Readied vs approach for the next few rounds.





Sorry I have been working on a really bad case at work. I guess I missed the change of rounds. I will post immediately.


----------



## Prof Yeti

*Hand raising into the air (waving slightly)*

Umh....Question for Mr. SelcSilverhand

Do you want to roll for us or do you want us to roll? I am good either way, just curious.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> *Hand raising into the air (waving slightly)*
> 
> Umh....Question for Mr. SelcSilverhand
> 
> Do you want to roll for us or do you want us to roll? I am good either way, just curious.





Good question, I was just thinking of that too.

I don't mind either way. 

If you want to roll, you can, but you need to use Invisible Castle. You don't have to sign up or anything, just put in a user name and in the "Note" section put something like "attack roll" or "will save". Then post that roll along with your actions. If you use the same user name, you can even go back and see all your previous rolls. 

The other option is to just post your modifier and I will roll it when I do my wrapup for that round. In that case just put "Attack +2 longsword 1d8+1" or something like that. I roll using Invisible Castle for those situations too, but I haven't been posting links because I'm lazy.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Good question, I was just thinking of that too. I don't mind either way.
> 
> If you want to roll, you can, but you need to use Invisible Castle. You don't have to sign up or anything, just put in a user name and in the "Note" section put something like "attack roll" or "will save". Then post that roll along with your actions. If you use the same user name, you can even go back and see all your previous rolls.
> 
> The other option is to just post your modifier and I will roll it when I do my wrapup for that round. In that case just put "Attack +2 longsword 1d8+1" or something like that. I roll using Invisible Castle for those situations too, but I haven't been posting links because I'm lazy.




Groovy

Yeah Invisible Castle has becomea pretty standard part of my bookmarks.   But I may switch back and forth as my time permits. I prefer to roll (or us InCa, as the case may be) though I just don't always have the time.


----------



## Ozmar

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Good question, I was just thinking of that too.
> 
> I don't mind either way.
> 
> If you want to roll, you can, but you need to use Invisible Castle. You don't have to sign up or anything, just put in a user name and in the "Note" section put something like "attack roll" or "will save". Then post that roll along with your actions. If you use the same user name, you can even go back and see all your previous rolls.
> 
> The other option is to just post your modifier and I will roll it when I do my wrapup for that round. In that case just put "Attack +2 longsword 1d8+1" or something like that. I roll using Invisible Castle for those situations too, but I haven't been posting links because I'm lazy.




Just read this (catching up). I'll begin using Invisible Castle for my future rolls.

Ozmar the Compliant


----------



## Bront

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Just read this (catching up). I'll begin using Invisible Castle for my future rolls.
> 
> Ozmar the Compliant



Selc is the other GM, we only obay Primus


----------



## Ozmar

Bront said:
			
		

> Selc is the other GM, we only obay Primus




Hmmm... you're right. Now I'm getting more confused. I hope they're using separate IC threads. 

Ozmar the Easily Confused


----------



## Primus

Bow before me!

Note, for my own rules I don't care what it is you roll.  I guess InvisibleCastle is a good standard.  So it is decreed!

Also, I DEMAND CAKE!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Hmmm... you're right. Now I'm getting more confused. I hope they're using separate IC threads.
> 
> Ozmar the Easily Confused





Yep, my game is Here

Primus's game is Here

We split the 12 people up into 2 groups of 6 so everyone could play.


----------



## Primus

And that's something everyone can enjoy.


----------



## Bront

Primus said:
			
		

> Bow before me!
> 
> Note, for my own rules I don't care what it is you roll.  I guess InvisibleCastle is a good standard.  So it is decreed!
> 
> Also, I DEMAND CAKE!



Will stuff that's been caked on be acceptable?


----------



## Prof Yeti

Primus said:
			
		

> And that's something everyone can enjoy.




Are you talking about the game or cake?


----------



## Shayuri

*casts Magic Missile at the darkness*


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Where's the mountain dew?


----------



## Prof Yeti

Who do what?


----------



## Shayuri

Are we stalled again?

Did I miss a post?


----------



## Bront

Nah, just chaos of combat and catching up.  Probably catch back up after the weekend.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, just chaos of combat and catching up.  Probably catch back up after the weekend.




Aye, a wrap up would be cool. I think Vhir is starting round 3 now, but not sure what round everyone else is on.


----------



## Bront

I'm about to die in round two


----------



## jkason

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm about to die in round two




I'll be sure to try to avenge you in round three when I'm allowed to show up. 

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm about to die in round two



Maybe we should start dividing his belongings. Looting the corpses of your allies is a time-honored party tradition.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Maybe we should start dividing his belongings. Looting the corpses of your allies is a time-honored party tradition.




In my FtF game that is what is called the Dwarven Death Tax. Or the dead guy buys the beer.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Round 4 posted for my players.

For my players:
How long do you want me to wait before moving on with the round? I hate to lose steam in a game when nothing is happening. Do you want me to wait, say, 3 days after a round starts before saying those that haven't posted yet just "ready an action"? If you don't mind waiting that's fine too. I'm just impatient since my RL game has been off for the past 2 months and doesn't restart until the 8th


----------



## Verbatim

I normally think about 24-36 hrs is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Prof Yeti

I am okay with Verbatim' suggested time frame. Though I would could go as far as 48 hours. If it takes longer than that the person probably has some pretty heavy duty stuff going on. And in that case games are their last concern.


----------



## Ozmar

Agreed.


----------



## Ferrix

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Round 4 posted for my players.
> 
> For my players:
> How long do you want me to wait before moving on with the round? I hate to lose steam in a game when nothing is happening. Do you want me to wait, say, 3 days after a round starts before saying those that haven't posted yet just "ready an action"? If you don't mind waiting that's fine too. I'm just impatient since my RL game has been off for the past 2 months and doesn't restart until the 8th




In PbP combat takes forever anyways, I'd rather be NPC'd than delay the game from progress after more than two days of not posting.

So I say, assume peoples actions that haven't posted and move on.


----------



## Krug

Yeah, please NPC those players that haven't posted a move during combat.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Next post going up tonight.

Still need Plonk's action and Glaw (if he gets back in time).


----------



## Bront

"Yup, as long as it's a reasonable course of action, I've got no problem with being NPCed for a round to keep things moving.  Another way is to try to give a potential second rounds worth of info in your action, just in case.


----------



## Shayuri

Doh. C'mon, Primus. Selc's game is totally beating ours! We gotta catch up!


----------



## Bront

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Doh. C'mon, Primus. Selc's game is totally beating ours! We gotta catch up!



They may be beating us in posts, but they are no match in style. - Johan


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

After all, how many of them started a combat dangling from the side of an airship and have used a gnome as a thrown weapon?  huh?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Well I wouldn't say I'm beating him...

I've only managed to deal 1 point of damage with my monsters but Primus has managed to nearly kill someone. I've got so much catching up to do


----------



## Prof Yeti

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> After all, how many of them started a combat dangling from the side of an airship and have used a gnome as a thrown weapon?  huh?




Reminds of the good old days of GM'ing. I had a party get to know each other by waking up upside down hanging naked over a pit with no apparent bottom. Later in the session one of the characters used a dead party member (a halfling) as a shield (vs. skeleton archers), then a battering ram (technically more of padding for her shoulder).

One of these days I am going to have to take up the mantle again.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't say I'm beating him...
> 
> I've only managed to deal 1 point of damage with my monsters but Primus has managed to nearly kill someone. I've got so much catching up to do




I didn't know it was a race. But we seem to be moving at a good speed. (At 1st level I have had a bunch of rats cause a TPK before, and still have nightmares.  )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

[Satire]
Vhir and the wolf lock eyes/sockets with each other in a moment that seems to expand to infinity. Time around them seems to crawl to a stop. Even the roiling mists cease to move about them. The skeleton wolf's mouth is locked open in a threatening visage of jagged fangs. Vhir's steely gaze and complete stillness that proceeds a flurry of action reminds you of a stalking crane. It is an epic contest of wills. Who will blink first.
[/Satire]
 




I think we're all waiting for the skeletons / undead to do something to see if we get hit or the situation changes.


----------



## Primus

Apologies all of my players.  The internet holds no magic for me.  In the past four or so days my entire creative focus has begun to waver.  Everytime I try to type my mind goes completely opaque.  I'm trying, by gods, am I trying.  There'll be something, something soon.  It is promised!


----------



## Bront

It can be rough, I understand Primus.


----------



## Ozmar

We're here for ya!

Ozmar the Supportive


----------



## Shayuri

*sends muses wafting on scented breezes, bearing chocolates to Primus*


----------



## SelcSilverhand

So no one wants to see what's down in the sewers?

I promise it's not a rat army led by a generic pied piper bard... really!

If you want to skip it, that's cool too, I've got the airship ready to go.


----------



## Prof Yeti

I am flexible. (Just not normally the front man.)


----------



## Bront

Poor Primus.  RL must be rough.

You want to put this game on hold or kill it Primus?  We're going on 2 weeks with no word.  We'll understand.


----------



## Primus

Jesus.  My online dice roller hates you all.


----------



## Bront

It hates me too 

At least I'll go out in style


----------



## Primus

Sorry, Bront.  But luckily Midian and the hawk'll distract the undead for a while!


----------



## Bront

No complaints here.  Heck, if he dies, he'll have died in character... hitting on some chick 

He's still going out in style though (Read his post)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Woot, glad we're still going! I was going to grapple the wolf and jump off the airship as my closing act if it was all over.

Don't worry Bront, we'll cast Gentle Repose and keep ya around a bit longer.


----------



## Primus

jkason;

In combat you get, basically, two Actions.  A Move action and a Standard Action.  You can attack and Move, you can cast a spell and Move, or you can convert your Standard action into a move and Move and Move.  So you can't cast a spell AND attack, its just not allowed.  So, you healed Johan.  No attacking.


----------



## jkason

Cool. Sorry 'bout that. At least I have the hawk to hopefully draw fire this round.


----------



## Ozmar

Primus said:
			
		

> Jesus.  My online dice roller hates you all.




Remember, Jesus Saves. (And takes half damage!  )

Ozmar the Christian (no offense meant  )


----------



## Mista Collins

Just wanted to stop in and say hello and that I have been reading the posts in the IC threads. Looks like everything is going pretty darn well.



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> Err... Error... System Malfunction... Abort, Retry, Restart?
> 
> Boromar dreams of the blue screen of death.




If that isn't a good description of a warforged being disabled, I don't know what is.


----------



## jkason

I was about to say that I'll be out of town for the next few days. I should still have internet access, but I'm not sure how much time for replying I'll have, so the break in the New Class game comes at just the right time for me. 

jason


----------



## Primus

Experience Awards, peeps.

[sblock]
Midian - 900
Vhir - 700
Boromar - 600
Tel - 600
Whisper - 600
Johan - 600
[/sblock]


----------



## Primus

: Primus chuckles :

Right, I forgot... I'm supposed to hand out treasure every once in a while.  Eh.

Note: Yea, Jk, my dice roller really, really hates you.  Rolled a 2.


----------



## Primus

Damn, we were going well up until just now...

Alright, to make sure noone is waiting on me:

The Shop group has pretty much concluded their last dealings with the hag.  Either ask some more questions or get the Abyss out.

The bug is waiting for Tel to respond or react.  I'll give Tel one more day and if no answer, Modrinn is going to charge into the street where he will meet...

JOHAN!


----------



## jkason

Sorry about that. Didn't mean to indicate Talbot was rooting around in a search. Just wasn't sure what all the Spot might entail (given what happened on the ship, I'm kind of expecting something to jump us again any second  ). So, yeah, since it turns out the only thing that might be around to spot is earthen mounds, I totally understand that the horse is just standing there baffled by all the activity. 

jason


----------



## Primus

Hehe, no worries.  Just making sure everyone was on the same level.

I kind of had an image of the nursery rhyme humpty dumpty.  WHy, exactly, did the horses get a try at putting humpty together again?  They have no fingers!


----------



## Primus

Alright.  Ozmar hasn't been seen since my little creativity death.

Everyone else is doing fine....  I think...

Midian...
Tel...
Whisper...
Johan...
Vhir...

Yea, that's everyone.

Alright, Ozzy, Moromar better do something before the end of this next little event or I'm vanishing him.  Capiche?  (You'll probably have at least two more weeks then)


----------



## Primus

Nice little parable, Selc, very nice.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Hey Selc, do we know what happened to Verbatim (Glaw), Ferrix (Teivel), or Jarval (Patruk)?


----------



## Mista Collins

I changed the title since you guys aren't recruiting one more


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Thanks! It took me a bit to come up with a way to present the idea in character. 


So far I haven't heard anything from my missing players. I'll send them some PM's in the morning and see if they're still playing. I figure they can join back in when you finish up in the sewers if they're still interested. 


Thanks Mista for changing that. Of course if my 3 are MIA I'll be pestering you to switch it again!


----------



## Mista Collins

Well, just let me know.. I keep an eye on this thread and both in game threads. And if it comes to it... I might want to partake in the action.


----------



## Primus

Well, lemme run a poll here:

How's everyone enjoying the game?

I'm running two EBerron games at the moment and this is, by far, the more active one.

Anything you specifically want to occur?  Any particular avenues you want to explore?  Places for character backgrounding?

I don't want this to be MY campaign, I want it to be OUR campaign, and I get worried that its all what I want to do.

I take requests, people!  Gimme some feedback!


----------



## Shayuri

I think it's going fine so far. 

I mean, not to sound unimagiantive, but really we just started. Give it some time. I'm sure I'll have feedback as we progress. Right now the only admonition I have is not to feel like something amazing has to happen everywhere. In a lot of cases it's fine when we hit a town just to ask if we buy/sell anything, or talk to anyone, and not RP it all out. 

Just because PBP's tend to take a long time, so you wanna reserve the focus for the action and the serious RP. 

That of course, hasn't been an issue in this game yet.


----------



## Bront

I'm enjoying it, I think the pacing is actualy good, as a slower moving game is better when we have a few straglers.

Ozmar has been gone for almost a week, give him at least 2, in case he got sick or something.


----------



## Primus

I gotcha, Shayuri.  I know everything doesn't have to be a big rp worthy event.  Later, Stormreach will be your headquarters between different Xen'Drik adventures, the place where you can go to rest and purchase things.  But I'm trying to lay down some plot threads and introduce some contacts/NPCs/potential rivals.

And, don't worry.  Even if I do cause Boromar to vanish and Ozmy returns we can always figure some way to get him back.


----------



## Bront

He must have found one of those "Repair Shops". 

It's kind of like finding one of those "Massage Shops".


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I think you're doing great! This is by far the most active game I'm in right now. I'm enjoying the city stuff since my RL group is mostly hack and slash. "You see a goblin" "Kill it". "You see an Elf" "Kill it". "Look, a rock" "Is it moving?" "No" "Disbelieve, then Kill it."


----------



## Prof Yeti

Bront said:
			
		

> Ozmar has been gone for almost a week, give him at least 2, in case he got sick or something.




Yeah he has been rather silent in another game he is GM'ing. If I remember correctly he just got a new job.


----------



## jkason

Primus said:
			
		

> Well, lemme run a poll here:
> 
> How's everyone enjoying the game?
> 
> I'm running two EBerron games at the moment and this is, by far, the more active one.
> 
> Anything you specifically want to occur?  Any particular avenues you want to explore?  Places for character backgrounding?
> 
> I don't want this to be MY campaign, I want it to be OUR campaign, and I get worried that its all what I want to do.
> 
> I take requests, people!  Gimme some feedback!




I know I'm having a lot of fun. The sudden zombie pirates have given a nice sense of paranoia to the game, so that the kids are kind of already seeing how fast the "real world" can turn dangerous on them. It's a nice balance of RP and action thus far. Other than the obvious break, no real dead ends to the story as far as I can see.

You've actually already kind of built in some character stuff I figured Midian wouldn't get on this trip: namely, he's got that naive "everything is natural" philosophy, but facing actual undead (and having them hurt his friends and animal companion) is starting to make him question that. This is not a request for more undead, mind you, just to say it was an unexpected change up that I appreciated. 

jason


----------



## Verbatim

Selc: I am going to have to bow out of the game for now. I had a great time, and I really wanted to use the Necro concept I had, but RL is making me reduce the amount of time I can give to the boards. I have pulled myself out of all but two games, as well as the two I am trying to still DM.

Thanks for the chance and sorry I had to leave so soon. Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Prof Yeti

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Selc: I am going to have to bow out of the game for now. I had a great time, and I really wanted to use the Necro concept I had, but RL is making me reduce the amount of time I can give to the boards. I have pulled myself out of all but two games, as well as the two I am trying to still DM.
> 
> Thanks for the chance and sorry I had to leave so soon. Good luck to everyone...





Bummer!!! Sorry to see you go. Hopefully RL will settle down for you soon.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Sorry to hear you can't play Verbatim, but thank you for the heads up!


----------



## jkason

FYI: Hurricane Wilma may or may not wind up impacting my 'net access. It's projected to hit well enough south that we should be okay, but thought I'd post a heads up either way. Feel free to NPC Midian if he's holding up the story come Monday (when she's supposed to make landfall in Florida).

jason


----------



## Primus

...

Whoa.  Jk is near enough that I can hit him with an anti- Florida missile.

Wilma is currently bearing down on my hometown.  Luckily I'm up in college, but my family is evacuated to Miami.


----------



## jkason

You from Naples? I'm in Sarasota, which is pretty much at the top edge of the "cone of uncertainty." It could take a sharp northern turn, but barring that, we should do okay. 

Isn't Miami still in the projected path? Or are your folks figuring the storm will have weakened enough that it won't be as big a deal when it gets there?

jason


----------



## Primus

Yea, Naples.

Yea, Miami's in the projected path.

It wasn't in the path before they left... bwahahaha.

Eh, they figure it'll be alright.  They'll be drunk at my aunt's house and it'll be fine.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Sarasota eh? I used to go down there all the time to visit Mote Marine Aquarium. I've got some relatives in Bradenton.


----------



## Primus

Turns out everyone's alright over here.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Sarasota eh? I used to go down there all the time to visit Mote Marine Aquarium. I've got some relatives in Bradenton.




Ah. I'm only a few minutes from Mote, though I've only actually gone once. That's how it is, I guess: as soon as you have anytime access to the beach, you never go.

Hooray for weathering, er, weather, though. 

jason


----------



## Primus

Experience for segment 2 - "A Warforged in the Ground".

Everybody but Boromar gets 750xp.  I think that means ya'll level up.


----------



## jkason

How do you want us to handle HP? Average, 2/3 max, roll? Also, will we need to take "training time" to use skill points, or can we apply those now?

Hooray for level 2! 

jason


----------



## Primus

Just apply the skill points and roll hp.  THAT IS MY WILL!


----------



## jkason

Done per the WILL OF PRIMUS. ;P

I added a "Level Changes Log" at the bottom of the character entry so you don't have to scour the whole stats sheet just to look at the changes if you want to.

jason


----------



## Bront

Cool, will do.

Roll standard HP?  Or you use a different method? (Roll 2 keep best, roll and keep that or half HP, 75% of max, etc)


----------



## Primus

Roll a dice, keep the result.  It shall be!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Combat results for my game:

Rats in the Tavern: CR1 300xp
Advanced Dire rat: CR1/2 150xp
Thief: CR1 300xp


----------



## Bront

And so they have been rolled, and they were good.  And there was much rejoicing.

Johan (1d10+2=12)


----------



## Bront

Johan is up to date.


----------



## Bront

FYI, Just exchanged e-mails with Ozmar, he's been busy with new job, and other resulting issues, but intends to make a few more Enworld apperances soon.  So hopefully Boramar will be around soon.


----------



## Bront

*poke*


----------



## Prof Yeti

Bront said:
			
		

> *poke*





"Hey!"  (Your game going slowly? Had that happening with a few games recently. Figure it is getting close to end of the semester for some.)


----------



## Bront

Yeah, ours crawled to a hault, I think players waiting for a GM responce, at least one disapearing, and likely the others being slow as well.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Personally I am down to 4 games. One the GM is adjusting to a new job. Another has a player with mojor computer problems. And one has just slowed down but starting to pick up. The Hunters are my are my most active game currently. (Need to post more but not much to say. I have had a few good conversation starters but then get beat to the post.  ) 

I have hope that once christmas break begins for some the postig will pick up. (I know when I only have one job and not two I will post more.  )


----------



## Bront

Yeah, things will slow down for a bit at christmas, though some people will pick up with the time off (I know I'll be gone for a few days over Christmas, and potentialy new years)


----------



## Prof Yeti

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, things will slow down for a bit at christmas, though some people will pick up with the time off (I know I'll be gone for a few days over Christmas, and potentialy new years)





Personally I am looking forward to the latter half of december. I resign from one job spending my two weeks of vaction time and go on winter break from my other. I'll have two weeks with only one job, then three weeks all to myself.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Two of my games have slowed to a crawl too. It's about a week and a half between updates. >.< 

I emailed MC and Shayuri and they're going to join the game I'm DM'ing after you 4 are done in the sewers and get on the airship to Lhazaar Principalities. That'll get us back up to full again.

Speaking of Lhazaar, my RL group that I DM for is there right now. Let me just say that a high power, chaotic evil party, of all shapeshifters, in large cities, is HARD! I've never even seen a city adventure, let alone try to DM one. Half the game was about them killing and impersonating their victims. Oh, I'll let them have their fun now... but wait until the evil city council catches on that there is a group murdering their citizens.  Mmmmmm, assassins... Muhuahaahahahahahaaaa (Laughing like an evil mastermind while plotting your groups doom is the best part of DM'ing)


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Two of my games have slowed to a crawl too. It's about a week and a half between updates. >.<
> 
> I emailed MC and Shayuri and they're going to join the game I'm DM'ing after you 4 are done in the sewers and get on the airship to Lhazaar Principalities. That'll get us back up to full again.
> 
> Speaking of Lhazaar, my RL group that I DM for is there right now. Let me just say that a high power, chaotic evil party, of all shapeshifters, in large cities, is HARD! I've never even seen a city adventure, let alone try to DM one. Half the game was about them killing and impersonating their victims. Oh, I'll let them have their fun now... but wait until the evil city council catches on that there is a group murdering their citizens.  Mmmmmm, assassins... Muhuahaahahahahahaaaa (Laughing like an evil mastermind while plotting your groups doom is the best part of DM'ing)




Know that feeling.

Groovy about the additions, but kinda nervous about the whole Airship thing. (In my RL game we just survived an Airship crash. BARELY!  )

Maybe I should invest in a silver mine....something to think about!


----------



## Mista Collins

Speaking of joining.. do you want me to email my character to you first, or just post it in the Rogue's Gallery? I went a little different angle than I mentioned previously.


----------



## Bront

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Speaking of joining.. do you want me to email my character to you first, or just post it in the Rogue's Gallery? I went a little different angle than I mentioned previously.



How obtuse


----------



## SelcSilverhand

An acute observation Bront!


Go ahead and post the character on the Rogues thread. I'll look over it there and you can edit it if there are any changes to be made.


----------



## Mista Collins

Bront said:
			
		

> How obtuse




Yah, sometimes I tend to be blunt.

Character stats are posted.. background, description, and personality coming.


----------



## Bront

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> An acute observation Bront!





			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Yah, sometimes I tend to be blunt.



One of us had the right idea


----------



## Primus

Hey kiddies.  How'sa dooba?  Sorry, been busy with... thinguses.  WIll move the game along... whenever.


----------



## Mista Collins

Bront said:
			
		

> One of us had the right idea




haha... I'll just pretend it was me


----------



## Bront

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> haha... I'll just pretend it was me



Someone needs to be the straight man


----------



## Prof Yeti

Bront said:
			
		

> Someone needs to be the straight man





I'm just happy because normally that is me.


----------



## Prof Yeti

*BUMP*

I beleive that I have been left in the dark, dank, sewers with something sinister and its huge rat minions. Where the heck did I leave that assualt rifle?     :\


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Just be glad you're not the one covered in meat sauce!


----------



## Mista Collins

I like meat sauce... but not that type of meat sauce.


----------



## Prof Yeti

I think I will just stick with the vegetarian platter thank you!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I think my game is pretty much kaput. There hasn't been any player activity for weeks so I guess I'm just going officially cancel that game. I might try DM'ing a PbP again sometime when I get a bit better at it. I think I had too much combat and not enough character development time. Ah well, hopefully Primus will return soon and pick up his game. It looked like it was doing well.


----------



## Prof Yeti

I'm still here but I don't know where the rest of my group disappeared. Last I knew I had threw them a light, gotten a new light for myself, and prepared to follow something up the chains. Then the others triggered the teleport trap or something.  


But I think you were doing pretty good. Gave us time to intro in character talk about plans then had some combat meant to be right in line with our 1st level abilities. It seemed pretty good to me.


----------



## Mista Collins

I thought things were going great Selc (I made sure to keep up with the IC thread). I was really looking forward to joining this game. I really liked the character I came up with.

No matter what happens (if you do start this over, start a new one, etc) let me know!


----------



## Prof Yeti

Yes whether we continue with this particular story, cut away to a restart, or start clean just give me a nudge. If at all possible I am more than up for the show.


----------



## Bront

Looks like ours is dead too.

I'm all for combining the two under 1 GM.  I like Johan.


----------



## Mista Collins

that sounds like a good idea. I just want to play Seria really bad.


----------



## jkason

If we get a GM, I'm still liking Midian, too. 

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Well I wouldn't mind restarting my game, or at least skipping ahead to the airship and reorganize the group. I'll send an email to Primus first though and see what's happening, I wouldn't want to mess with his plans for the other group.


----------



## Mista Collins

Good call, looking forward to seeing what is going to happen to the recent graduates.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't mind restarting my game, or at least skipping ahead to the airship and reorganize the group. I'll send an email to Primus first though and see what's happening, I wouldn't want to mess with his plans for the other group.





If you restart it they will come.  

And hey you already have 4 with interest...sounds good to me.


----------



## Shayuri

I'm still here too...if you restart the game, I'll gladly join. i realize I had an invite, but that was before things kinda...ground to a halt. 

Anyway, I'm still interested when/if the Wonder Twin powers reactivate!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Okay well I'm going to try to revive the game soon. I'll post some details about winning the fight in the sewers and what you find there, then fast forward to the airship. You'll have a chance to get acquainted with the new characters before the next encounter. The sewer combat would have given my players enough exp to advance to level 2. The new players can also bump their characters to level 2 so we're all at the same point. Set your exp level to 1,000. For hitpoints, you can either roll it on invisible castle, or take half + 1. (ex. d8 hp would be 5hp gained, d4 hp would be 3 hp gained). 


Right now I've got responses from:
Prof Yeti
Shayuri
Mista Collins

I'll give my other current players a few more days to respond as well to see if they're interested. 

I haven't heard from Primus yet but it's only been 5 days. For anyone else interested, you can either wait until we hear from him or write up a new character. Like I said, I'd hate to screw up his game by letting you move your current character so I think creating a new one would be a good idea. 

If you're creating a new character, make a post here to let me know you're going to be playing, then stat him up using the rules at the start of this thread. Your background is that you are replacing the characters who bowed out of the original contract with House Tharashk. Once your character is complete you can post it Here. If you have any specific questions you can click on my profile and email me.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Groovy...I am in process of updating my character as far as lvl and such. But how do you want us to handle the buying or selling of equipment?


----------



## Bront

What if we'd like to use the one in Primus's game?  He hasn't been to Enworld since the 22nd.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Well I sent Primus an email last week to let him know we're restarting the game and asked him to give us an update on his situation and if he'd be continuing the other game. I don't want to step on toes by robbing from his group, so it's up to you whether or not you want to wait for him to continue his game or move your character. If you really want to move your character we can do that but you'll have to let Primus know. 

On the other hand if you want to play in both games, and you can keep them straight, you can just duplicate your character for my game. 

As for the loot, you can keep items that you're going to use and the rest will be sold and split among the 4 characters in the sewers currently (Prof Yeti, Krug, Ferrix, and Primus). 


Loot:
[SBLOCK]
On the thief, all gear sized for Medium race:
MW Sap
Dagger
50' Silk Rope + Grappling hook
Climbing Gloves (+2 to Climb)
Padded Armor
Scroll Tube
15gp

On the mysterious figure, medium race:
MW Sap
MW Dagger
Leather Armor
Scroll Tube
Scroll of Calm Animals
Flask of Acid
20gp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> As for the loot, you can keep items that you're going to use and the rest will be sold and split among the 4 characters in the sewers currently (Prof Yeti, Krug, Ferrix, and Primus).
> 
> 
> Loot:
> [SBLOCK]
> On the thief, all gear sized for Medium race:
> MW Sap
> Dagger
> 50' Silk Rope + Grappling hook
> Climbing Gloves (+2 to Climb)
> Padded Armor
> Scroll Tube
> 15gp
> 
> On the mysterious figure, medium race:
> MW Sap
> MW Dagger
> Leather Armor
> Scroll Tube
> Scroll of Calm Animals
> Flask of Acid
> 20gp
> [/SBLOCK]





I am throwing my hat in the ring for the MW Dagger. (Kind of appropriate since the character is taking Wizard at 2nd Lvl.) 

And I am all good with selling whatever the others (or you) think they wouldn't want. But I was also planning to sell my Studded Leather Armor and Morningstar, and didn't know how you wanted to handle that. (What perventage they were worth?) I'm trying to see if I can afford a familiar or just wait.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

IS there room for one more in here?
I'll be interested in joining.

-Blood


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Selling the gear will be the standard half market price (ex. studded leather costs 25gp so half market price would be 12gp 5sp).


Bloodweaver1 - As soon as I know how many of the current players are still active, as well as how many are joining from group2, I'll let you know if we'll have slots for new players. I'm going to aim for 6 players again.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Selling the gear will be the standard half market price (ex. studded leather costs 25gp so half market price would be 12gp 5sp).
> 
> 
> Bloodweaver1 - As soon as I know how many of the current players are still active, as well as how many are joining from group2, I'll let you know if we'll have slots for new players. I'm going to aim for 6 players again.





Groovy! I shall finish updating the character. Though I will wait on the other loot till I hear if any of the others are coming back.


----------



## Mista Collins

very very groovy. I will update my character tonight and have her background posted. since she is replacing those who bowed out, I am assuming she will be a graduate from the school also?


----------



## Prof Yeti

And with just a few key strokes the character is updated minus the money for the loot of the first adventure. But I figure I'll spend (oops, I meant get that) when we figure who is rejoining, and if they wanted any of the items.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Can I get a list of whats already being played so I begin to building/submit a character now.
I'm thinking of either a 'forged tank or a dwarven artificer.
Also have the guide lines changed since the creation of the game?

-Blood


----------



## jkason

Like Bront, I'm inclined to play the character I already have, since I'm kind of tickled by his concept. Selc, since you're giving your current players time to come forward with interest and whatnot, it'll probably be a short while before you restart anyway. If we haven't heard from Primus by then, I think it wouldn't be especially poor form to transfer some students, as it were.

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> very very groovy. I will update my character tonight and have her background posted. since she is replacing those who bowed out, I am assuming she will be a graduate from the school also?




You don't have to be a graduate, just contracted out by House Tharask. I don't have my book but I think I remember they have bounty hunters and the like on their payroll. A mercenary is another option. 



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Can I get a list of whats already being played so I begin to building/submit a character now.
> I'm thinking of either a 'forged tank or a dwarven artificer.
> Also have the guide lines changed since the creation of the game?




I only know two characters for sure. A human paragon/wizard and a human rogue. The rest of the group hasn't checked in but we also had a shifter druid, gnome artificer, and a human fighter. We've also got a few players from the other group who may join with either current characters or new ones. It's all still up in the air right now.
Creation guidelines are still the same as those posted at the start of this thread. 


I'll be out of town till Friday so I'll catch up then.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:
			
		

> Like Bront, I'm inclined to play the character I already have, since I'm kind of tickled by his concept. Selc, since you're giving your current players time to come forward with interest and whatnot, it'll probably be a short while before you restart anyway. If we haven't heard from Primus by then, I think it wouldn't be especially poor form to transfer some students, as it were.
> 
> jason





Aye, that sounds reasonable.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Can I get a list of whats already being played so I begin to building/submit a character now.
> I'm thinking of either a 'forged tank or a dwarven artificer.
> Also have the guide lines changed since the creation of the game?
> 
> -Blood





Well if no one else returns and we combine the remains of the 2 parties here is our current role-call in no particular order.

Bront - Johan d'Deneith (Human Paladin of Freedom)
jkason - Midian Rightson (Human Druid)
Shayuri - Whisper (Changeling Sorceress)
Prof Yeti - Jaron Dain (Human Paragon/ Wizard)
Mista Collins - Seria ir'Taynath (Human Rogue)

Well I think either of your ideas can easily work with this group. But as far as I know the guidelines are the same as what we used.


----------



## Ferrix

Still here.


----------



## Bront

I'll have to make 2 more writeups for the other 2 new classmates.

We can make a fairly easy cover story for why we're joining the other group.  Perhaps the airship we took didn't make it out of the cloud, and the only survivors who were willing to carry on were those who are joining you guys.


----------



## Mista Collins

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> You don't have to be a graduate, just contracted out by House Tharask. I don't have my book but I think I remember they have bounty hunters and the like on their payroll. A mercenary is another option.




Sounds good, I will write that up tonight and update my post in the Rogue's gallery.


----------



## Mista Collins

I am ready for restart.

I updated the character to 2nd level.
I added her description
I added one billion gp to her equipment
I added her personality
I added her background
I added her thoughts on classmates


well maybe I didn't do all of those


----------



## Prof Yeti

Groovy I too have updated my character for 2nd level. (Wish I would have thought about that billion gold thing, though.   ) Still need to update information regarding the new people but I shall take care of that shortly.


----------



## Shayuri

Eee...okay! For Whisper, in the other game we'd just hit level 2. That may be a twiddle ahead of your PC's. Do we stay there and join in when the others level? Or shall we come in at 1st level, and have some exp so we'll level more or less the same time? Or just enter at 2nd and not worry about it?

If we come in at advanced 1st level or 2nd level, how do we handle funds?


----------



## Mista Collins

Those in the sewers will be 2nd level when they are done and have 1,000 xp. Everyone will have 1,000 XP. As for funds, I don't know.. that is Selc's call on what to do.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Those in the sewers will be 2nd level when they are done and have 1,000 xp. Everyone will have 1,000 XP. As for funds, I don't know.. that is Selc's call on what to do.





Well Selc' a good one so I figure 3,000 Gp would be nice.    

Just kidding! Actually we are waiting to see who of that group returns and whether they want any of the loot. Then Selc had said we should just sell it (for normal 1/2 price) and divide the total between the 4 people down in the smelly place.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'm back from my all too short vacation!


Here's the sell list with the money value already halved. In brief, Prof Yeti and Ferrix receive 116gp 5sp from the 4 way split.
[SBLOCK]
MW Sap - 150gp
Dagger - 1gp
50' Silk Rope + Grappling hook 5gp 5sp
Climbing Gloves (+2 to Climb) - 100gp
Padded Armor 2gp 5sp
Scroll Tube 5sp
MW Sap - 150gp
Leather Armor - 5gp
Scroll Tube - 5sp
Scroll of Calm Animals - 12gp
Flask of Acid - 5gp

35gp

467gp / 4

116gp 5sp
[/SBLOCK]

Okay, so we've got replies from:
Mista Collins, Prof Yeti, Ferrix, Shayuri, Jkason, and Bront

I'm going to stick with just 6 people in the group for now but if you like, Bloodweaver1, I'll contact you if one of the players drop. 

I'll have something up this weekend. I've had the airship post ready for a while now, I just have to edit it a bit.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Okay, so we've got replies from:
> Mista Collins, Prof Yeti, Ferrix, Shayuri, Jkason, and Bront
> 
> I'm going to stick with just 6 people in the group for now but if you like, Bloodweaver1, I'll contact you if one of the players drop.
> 
> I'll have something up this weekend. I've had the airship post ready for a while now, I just have to edit it a bit.




Just one quick question. We got a little more XP in the other game. Do we need to shave that off for switching games, or is it okay to keep (for the record, there wasn't any treasure to speak of in the other game, so maybe we can call the extra XP balancing for the fact that the three of us from the other game are still close to broke.  )

jason


----------



## Mista Collins

jkason said:
			
		

> Just one quick question. We got a little more XP in the other game. Do we need to shave that off for switching games, or is it okay to keep (for the record, there wasn't any treasure to speak of in the other game, so maybe we can call the extra XP balancing for the fact that the three of us from the other game are still close to broke.  )
> 
> jason




What about the other guy who is both broke and low on XP compared to everyone   

...not that it really matters, I just _had_ to reply


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> I'm back from my all too short vacation!
> 
> Here's the sell list with the money value already halved. In brief, Prof Yeti and Ferrix receive 116gp 5sp from the 4 way split.
> 
> Okay, so we've got replies from:
> Mista Collins, Prof Yeti, Ferrix, Shayuri, Jkason, and Bront
> 
> I'll have something up this weekend. I've had the airship post ready for a while now, I just have to edit it a bit.




Groovy! I shall make note of it immediately. But I have a few quick questions. Will my character have time to acquire a familiar? Would a Monkey be acceptable for a 1st Lvl Wizard familiar? (It isn't on the list of basic familiar, but by size, hit dice, and capabilities it is equal I believe.) If not could I acquire a Hawk in the time alloted?


----------



## Prof Yeti

jkason said:
			
		

> Just one quick question. We got a little more XP in the other game. Do we need to shave that off for switching games, or is it okay to keep (for the record, there wasn't any treasure to speak of in the other game, so maybe we can call the extra XP balancing for the fact that the three of us from the other game are still close to broke.  )
> 
> jason





Well one way or another I am probably going to only increase my wealth by 16 Gp, 5 Sp so I don't think we are going to be running away with wealth. But I will be happy to share with my comrades. 

Would you like to touch my monkey?


----------



## Bront

Just give us a link to where you are going to stick us.  I'll try to update the background if/when i get a chance (like to have a little info on the other classmates in the writeup).


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:
			
		

> Just one quick question. We got a little more XP in the other game. Do we need to shave that off for switching games, or is it okay to keep (for the record, there wasn't any treasure to speak of in the other game, so maybe we can call the extra XP balancing for the fact that the three of us from the other game are still close to broke.  )
> 
> jason




You can keep the bit of extra exp. It'll all balance out in the end. 



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Groovy! I shall make note of it immediately. But I have a few quick questions. Will my character have time to acquire a familiar? Would a Monkey be acceptable for a 1st Lvl Wizard familiar? (It isn't on the list of basic familiar, but by size, hit dice, and capabilities it is equal I believe.) If not could I acquire a Hawk in the time alloted?




After the fight in the sewers you have 2 days before the airship leaves. That will give you plenty of time to sell the goods and purchase a familiar. I think a monkey would be fine as its stats are comparable to a few other familiars. The familiar skill bonus could be a +3 to climb like the lizard.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> After the fight in the sewers you have 2 days before the airship leaves. That will give you plenty of time to sell the goods and purchase a familiar. I think a monkey would be fine as its stats are comparable to a few other familiars. The familiar skill bonus could be a +3 to climb like the lizard.





Groovy, as I was looking for something a little different. I shal endeavor to have everything at 100% by first thing Sunday morning.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Game Thread is Live!

For the new players joining the group, you all will have received papers carrying Noble Qui's seal identifying yourselves and the contract you're assigned to. You can present those to Jaron and Teivel to prove you are working for House Tharask. 


Make sure you're character has been updated and posted to the Rogues Gallery. I'll be looking them over soon.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper updated to 2nd level stats.

Will post on game thread shortly! Thanks Selc!


----------



## Prof Yeti

I believe Jaron is complete, but feel free to double-check the character.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> I'm back from my all too short vacation!
> 
> I'm going to stick with just 6 people in the group for now but if you like, Bloodweaver1, I'll contact you if one of the players drop.



Sounds like a plan.


-Blood


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Make sure you're character has been updated and posted to the Rogues Gallery. I'll be looking them over soon.




Midian should be set. I updated the spells (he ditched Entangle for the airship voyage, given how useless it was last time he had it on an airship.  ). Only thing I'm not sure of is Action Points. Do we get extra action points each level, or do they just refresh back to 5? (No, I don't have the Eberron book, so I'm faking some of this). 

thanks,

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

At 2nd level everyone has 6 action points. You get more points per level the higher level you are. They don't carry over from previous levels so you use them or lose them.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> At 2nd level everyone has 6 action points. You get more points per level the higher level you are. They don't carry over from previous levels so you use them or lose them.





I myself always like to keep at least one for a rainy day, so I can stabilize. But otherwise they are really nice when you just need that extra little push.


----------



## Bront

Johan has been updated with the 2 new class members 

Score!  one's a chick! 

FYI, I pointed you to that one post to give you a little bit of extra background I had brought into the picture in game in the other thread.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> At 2nd level everyone has 6 action points. You get more points per level the higher level you are. They don't carry over from previous levels so you use them or lose them.




Thanks. Alrighty, then, Midian should be good to go. 

jason


----------



## jkason

Oy. I apologize in advance if I misspell or flip names on Johan and Jaron. It's not that you don't have distinct characters; it's that my typing fingers get used to a combo. I may have Midian start calling one of you by your last name, actually, to save some face. 

jason


----------



## Prof Yeti

jkason said:
			
		

> Oy. I apologize in advance if I misspell or flip names on Johan and Jaron. It's not that you don't have distinct characters; it's that my typing fingers get used to a combo. I may have Midian start calling one of you by your last name, actually, to save some face.
> 
> jason




No problem from my chair. And feel more than welcome to use Jaron's last name if it makes things easier.


----------



## jkason

D'oh! I totally misread the Johan post. Edited out that bit of my post (and thus the world is safe from Midian's monkey pun, which is probably for the best).

jason


----------



## Prof Yeti

jkason said:
			
		

> D'oh! I totally misread the Johan post. Edited out that bit of my post (and thus the world is safe from Midian's monkey pun, which is probably for the best).
> 
> jason




Darn it I missed the monkey pun!  

By the way who/what is Sluggy? (Torg was meant as a nod to one of my first 1st edition characters.)


----------



## jkason

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Darn it I missed the monkey pun!
> 
> By the way who/what is Sluggy? (Torg was meant as a nod to one of my first 1st edition characters.)




Sluggy Freelance is a webcomic whose main character is named Torg. Sorry, just assumed that was the reference. 

And, if you really want, 

[sblock=Monkey Pun reborn]Midian responded to Johan with something along the lines of "Trouble? No, but Jaron's introduced us to a little monkey business."[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti

jkason said:
			
		

> Sluggy Freelance is a webcomic whose main character is named Torg. Sorry, just assumed that was the reference.
> 
> And, if you really want,
> 
> [sblock=Monkey Pun reborn]Midian responded to Johan with something along the lines of "Trouble? No, but Jaron's introduced us to a little monkey business."[/sblock]




Thanks for the address, it is some funny stuff.  

Monkey Pun - Oh! That is bad enough to have been one of mine.


----------



## Bront

Who's the 6th?  only 5 have posted.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Bront said:
			
		

> Who's the 6th?  only 5 have posted.




Ferrix by post #371, but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'll have the next game post up after Christmas. A friend came in from out of town this week and I haven't had time to finish it up.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> I'll have the next game post up after Christmas. A friend came in from out of town this week and I haven't had time to finish it up.



No problem from here. Have fun!



*Merry Christmas to All and be  careful  out  there.     *


----------



## Mista Collins

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> *Merry Christmas to All and be  careful  out  there.     *




what he said


----------



## Prof Yeti

Oops I forgot.  

Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanza, or whatever your prefered observation may be. (ie. Have a Happy Holiday.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Holy cow! I had a good haul this year!

DMG 2, Five Nations, Magic of Eberron, Explorers Handbook, ECS, D&D Roleplaying Soundtrack, Sword and Sorcery Creature Collection, and the 3 Eberron Modules.   It'll take me forever to read it all, but there's a lot of great ideas in them.


----------



## Prof Yeti

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Holy cow! I had a good haul this year!
> 
> DMG 2, Five Nations, Magic of Eberron, Explorers Handbook, ECS, D&D Roleplaying Soundtrack, Sword and Sorcery Creature Collection, and the 3 Eberron Modules.   It'll take me forever to read it all, but there's a lot of great ideas in them.



Groovy...you did get a haul. But reading probably won't take that long. Though savoring the books might take a bit longer.


----------



## Mista Collins

Nice collection. I didn't get any roleplaying stuff this year because I already have everything I want right now (until the next Eberron Book is released).


----------



## Prof Yeti

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Nice collection. I didn't get any roleplaying stuff this year because I already have everything I want right now (until the next Eberron Book is released).



Yeah I am kinda waiting for the Races of Dragons book next month, as well as, the next novel.


----------



## Bront

Nice haul.  I got a few books I get to read up on, if I can find the time.

Johan has some thoughts, but I'm sort of out of it.  I'll try to post before friday.


----------



## Mista Collins

take your time, it is still very close to the holidays and a lot of people are in the same mindset as you


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Ouch, looks like the database corruption and restore took out most of the story. I've got a bunch of stuff saved so I'll try to do a recap this week and put in all the big details.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, ouch.

Cool, sounds good


----------



## Prof Yeti

Groovy!  

The recap should match up well with my schedule change at work. (All hail the non-60 hour week!  )


----------



## Mista Collins

Seria checking in.... ready to go


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Update posted, let's see if we can get our momentum going again.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Groovy


----------



## Bront

Can we get a Roll Call?  Seems like we're missing a few.

Sorry if I haven't been spuring things on myself.  Johan seems a bit out of sorts sneaking around (not that he's against that, particularly women sneaking into and out of rooms, but that's another story).

Hopefully he'll get a combat and/or maybe find a few more people to put on that "Johan" charm


----------



## Prof Yeti

Jaron is here...but he too isn't the best example of a stealth oriented character.

(Well that and end of semester race to get things done have taken a toll on my computer time.  )


----------



## Bront

I'm more worried about missing people from the crash, you're not important already here and been posting.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Gotcha


----------



## Bront

Apparently most of the rest of them don't pay attention to the OOC thread


----------



## Mista Collins

I pay attention, just not very well.


----------



## jkason

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently most of the rest of them don't pay attention to the OOC thread




Sorry. Thought you said you weren't worried about folk that were already posting. So, yeah. I'm looking at both IC and OOC threads no this game. I think we're all back up and running from what I can tell?

jason


----------



## Bront

Wasn't there a 6th player?


----------



## jkason

Bront said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a 6th player?




Huh. Just glanced at the first post IC, and you're right. Looks like one more character was supposed to carry over from Selc's original game, but he hadn't posted by ten days into the thread. I'd completely forgotten he was supposed to be there.   

jason


----------



## Bront

Was it Ferrix's character?


----------



## jkason

Looks like, yeah: Teivel.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'm slacking too, I haven't checked the ooc thread in a while. I'll have to turn the notification system on again. 

I was never sure if Ferrix would ever come back so I kinda left it open to see if he would, but it is obvious now he won't be. That's alright though, I think we're doing good with 5.

The Lhazaar Principalities portion will definately feature a lot more action and combat. I've never done a sneaky / mystery type adventure so this is kinda new ground for me. I think you're very close to figuring it all out. =)


----------



## Shayuri

Yay! We kinda messed around for awhile...but it's good to know we're drawing near a close. Fun while it lasted, but time waits for no adventurer.


----------



## Prof Yeti

Well hopefully now that summer is here Jaron might become a bit more active.


----------



## Bront

Oh, nothing wrong with it, Just not quite what Johan does.   He'll get his chance to shine


----------



## SelcSilverhand

As a point of interest, there is discussion going on right now about creating a Living Eberron setting similiar to the Living ENWorld section. For those interested in weighing in or voting, here  is the link.


----------



## ProfYeti

Groovy....Thanks for the heads up. (The amount of infor I miss these days is just scary.  )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I don't have the link to the rogue's gallery handy, but I did keep a copy of everyone's level 2 stats. This is what I have for Whisper


Whisper
[SBLOCK]
Name: Whisper
Strength (STR) 9 -1 1
Dexterity (DEX) 14 +2 6
Constitution (CON) 14 +2 6
Intelligence (INT) 14 +2 6
Wisdom (WIS) 12 +1 4
Charisma (CHA) 17 +3 13

Alignment: Neutral AC: 12
Hit Points: 11/11 Movement: 30'

Base Attack Bonus: +1 Init: +2
Melee Attack: +0 Ranged Attack: +3
Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +4

Race Abilities
Shapechanger subtype
+2 to save vs sleep and charm effects
+2 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive
Natural Linguist - All language skills class skills
Minor Shapechange (Su) - Change appearance as per Disguise Self, only
changes are real, and do not affect clothing.

Class Abilities:
Summon Familiar

Skills: Ranks Bonus Total Extra
Bluff 5 3 8
Concentration 2 2 4
Knowledge: Arcana 5 2 7
Knowledge: Local 1 2 3 +1
Knowledge: Nobility 2 2 4 +1
Spellcraft 5 2 7

Feats
1 Education

Languages - Common, Draconic, Goblin

Spell Slots:
0 - 5/5 1 - 4/4
Known:
Cantrip
Acid Splash
Mage Hand
Prestidigitation
Message
Detect Magic
1st Level
Shield
Magic Missile

Money - 2

Weapons - Total Bonus Damage Wgt Cost Special
Dagger +0 1d4-1 1 1
Light Crossbow +2 1d8 4 35
Bolts (10) 1 1
Armour -
None

Gear -
Backpack 2 2
Bedroll 5sp 5
Ink (1 oz. vial) 8 -
Inkpen 1sp -
Waterskin 1 4
Spell Component pouch 5 2
Small steel mirror 10 .5
1 belt pouch 1 .5
scroll case 1 .5
6 sheets of paper 2.4 -
potion of CLW 50 1

21.5 total

Description: In her natural form, Whisper is a tall, slim, statuesque female humanoid who keeps her true face hidden behind a full mask, with only slits for her eyes. She tends to favor clothing that clings to her body without revealing skin, and is fond of grandiose, sweeping capes and cloaks that she can swirl for dramatic effect. She removes the mask only when assuming shapes that are not her natural form.

Personality: True to her chosen name, Whisper is quiet even when she speaks. Though good-natured and friendly, overall, her trust is hard won. She often prefers listening to talking, and loathes being forced to act before having gathered sufficient information. Whisper rarely displays strong emotions unless it is part of a ruse.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

Link to RG

jason


----------



## Mista Collins

I figure a third option is in order because we know people love their options.

Whisper


----------



## jkason

*Leveling questions*

A couple of questions as I'm putting together Midian for level 3.

* The Heavy Horse entry says horses not trained for war use hooves like secondary attacks. If I teach him the Attack trick, does this overcome that restriction? How about the tricks listed under "train for purpose: fighting" or "train for purpose: combat riding"?

* Any objection to the feat Coordinated Strike? (Races of the Wild): During any round in which your Animal Companion or Special Mount makes a melee attack, you gain a +1 Competence bonus on your attack rolls against the same opponent.

* I'm afraid I still don't own the Eberron books. Can anyone let me know how many Action Points I should have for 3rd level? (Maybe I'll even remember to use them this time.  )

Thanks,

jason


----------



## Bront

AP = 5 + 1/2 ECL round down.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:
			
		

> A couple of questions as I'm putting together Midian for level 3.
> 
> * The Heavy Horse entry says horses not trained for war use hooves like secondary attacks. If I teach him the Attack trick, does this overcome that restriction? How about the tricks listed under "train for purpose: fighting" or "train for purpose: combat riding"?
> 
> * Any objection to the feat Coordinated Strike? (Races of the Wild): During any round in which your Animal Companion or Special Mount makes a melee attack, you gain a +1 Competence bonus on your attack rolls against the same opponent.
> 
> * I'm afraid I still don't own the Eberron books. Can anyone let me know how many Action Points I should have for 3rd level? (Maybe I'll even remember to use them this time.  )
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jason






I think that if you spend the time to train your horse for the specific purpose of fighting, which takes 3 weeks, it can be counted as being trained for war. As a note, the Lhazaar principalities will take place in a partially aquatic environment, so you also qualify for the aqautic animal companions if you'd like to pick one up. 


No objection to the feat, it has to be a successful melee strike correct?


----------



## Bront

Bah, water.  I'll need to figure out something for a mounted build, which was where he was heading.

Someone should open that box


----------



## Bront

Johan has been updated (And woho for good HD rolls!)


----------



## Bront

One last question.

Any chance I could get into the Dragonmark Heir PrC and go back to Paladin?  Or am I going to need to take the feat to do that?  I might go that route instead of mounted combat then


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I don't have a problem with taking the PrC and going back to paladin. It fits the flavor of your character closely since you already have the favored in house feat. You won't be able to pick up the PrC until 4th level due to the skill rank requirement but at least you know what to do with the 3rd level feat. 


I think we lost Prof Yeti. He hasn't been to the boards in almost a month. =/


----------



## Shayuri

Doh! Alas, poor Yeti...we knew him. A man of infinite jest.

Ah well. Speaking of PrC's...I have my eye on two, and I'm trying to choose between them. 

One is Recaster, from Races of Eberron...a changeling-only PrC that gives lots of metamagic perks and a couple of spell picks from other class lists. The concept is the mastery of "metamorphic magic," where changelings find that magic is as malleable as their own flesh, giving them surprising versatility/flexibility with it.

The other is the Dragon Prophesier, from Magic of Eberron. I'd need to choose the appropriate feat, either now or at 6th level, to qualify. It gives nifty abilities based on draconic constellations, and makes the character the cohort of a dragon...an agent who seeks fragments of the Prophecy to relay to his master...and for his own edification too of course. 

Because of that in-game requirement (must have a draconic mentor), the second PrC requires some cahootin' with the GM above and beyond just getting approval for the PrC's inclusion. But it also provides more hooks, and long-term motivation!

Lemme know whatcha think.


----------



## Mista Collins

character updated... awaiting the search and open lock check on the box.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I like both PrC's, it's a tough choice. 

Since Lhazaar butts right up against Seren Island and Argonnessen it would be easy to work in a dragon. Let me know which one you want.


----------



## Bront

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with taking the PrC and going back to paladin. It fits the flavor of your character closely since you already have the favored in house feat. You won't be able to pick up the PrC until 4th level due to the skill rank requirement but at least you know what to do with the 3rd level feat.
> 
> 
> I think we lost Prof Yeti. He hasn't been to the boards in almost a month. =/



Cool, I'll adjust the feat, maybe a skill or two.  I couldn't get in till after 4th anyway.

Initialy I was thining riding/horsey paladin, but there's been less and less need/use for that of late.  He's got some of the skills though.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll adjust the feat, maybe a skill or two.  I couldn't get in till after 4th anyway.
> 
> Initialy I was thining riding/horsey paladin, but there's been less and less need/use for that of late.  He's got some of the skills though.




It's aquatic, you could still ride a porpise, or a manatee...


----------



## Bront

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> It's aquatic, you could still ride a porpise, or a manatee...



That tends to rust your armor though (course since I'm not wearing much).

Sides, what's the porpise in that? 

Johan is fixed and ready to go.


----------



## Bront

And on the PrC issue, I'd recomend the Recaster, it looks like a blast.  I keep trying for it with a wizard, and it doesn't quite work


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> I think that if you spend the time to train your horse for the specific purpose of fighting, which takes 3 weeks, it can be counted as being trained for war. As a note, the Lhazaar principalities will take place in a partially aquatic environment, so you also qualify for the aqautic animal companions if you'd like to pick one up.
> 
> 
> No objection to the feat, it has to be a successful melee strike correct?




On animal companions: I only get one at a time, yes? So to take an aquatic companion, Midian has to dismiss Talbot (and all the tricks he's loaded up with), and retrain a new companion for anything other than "bonus tricks," correct? Is there a way to "recall" a dismissed companion that anyone knows? I'm not used to working with animal companions, so I don't know if a lot of swapping is common or advisable, I guess. Advice would be welcome.

On the feat, the way it's worded I think it sounds like the attack doesn't have to succeed, but I've no problem playing it the way you said, where the companion would have to hit to give Midian the bonus. 

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Well Talbot wouldn't vanish into thin air, so if you spent the time you could probably track him down again after you release him into the wild. 

Found a copy of the feat. It isn't worded to say successful melee attack, just that they make a melee attack. I don't mind using the books wording so that even a missed attack helps since the foe is being distracted by a second attacker.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I've had a lot of problems at work lately, which is where I usually post from, I'll get a post up tonight.


----------



## Bront

jkason said:
			
		

> Midian rolls his eyes, but smiles nonetheless. "You're a true stalwart hero to take such noble *blows* in the name of honor," he says with a wink.



Hey, I'm not making them do anything they weren't dreaming about already


----------



## Mista Collins

haha...... right.


----------



## jkason

If Midian chooses to release Talbot and call an aquatic animal companion, would the companion be able to keep up with the ship over the journey (it looks like most ships travel at about half to a third the speed of available aquatic companions), or would it be best to summon the companion when we're a day out from our destination (since it takes 24 hours to call them)?

thanks,

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I don't see a problem with you taking the animal when you set out. Most aquatic animals keep moving even when they're sleeping (Like sharks or dolphins). With a greater movement rate and the ability to run or hustle, they could catch up with a ship in the morning even if they fall behind at night while resting.


----------



## Rathan

wow... a couple people from michigan.... just thought I'd say hi to you both.... from the west side of Mich myself..... if I didn't have a few charas in games going already I'd post up a chara..... but I think I'll hold off for now as one it looks like you may be full.. and two.. as I said.... I'm stretched as it is..... again nice to see some fellow startemen(or women heh)

- Rathan


----------



## Mista Collins

Always good to see a Michigander in the mix. I'm an east sider here who just recently moved out of the thumb (Port Huron) to Metro Detroit (Farmington Hills).

Selc, you down in the Detroit area at all? I'm looking for a group to game with in the area since I just moved down here.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Hello Rathan, nice to meet you!

I'm a ways north of Detroit right now. I'm about 20 miles southeast of Flint. I actually travel north to the Clio/Montrose area for my gaming group right now. I'm DM'ing the Expedition to Castle Ravenloft book for them.


----------



## Mista Collins

splitting 4 ways I assume. It all depend son what is happening with Johan since Bront hasn't been around. I don't really recall what we were going to do about that.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'll leave it up to you how you want to split it. 
IMO since Bront hasn't posted in a while I think you're safe to only split it between the three of you.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, I had droped out for a while, was overwhelmed.  Think you missed my notice (I droped all non-living games in January I think).

I've got a bit more time again, so I'm open to returning if you'll still have me.  It should be easy to say I was busy taking care of the funeral and shipping arangements of one of our dead friends.


----------



## Mista Collins

It would be good to have a 4th in the group I think.


----------



## Bront

Woho!

What did we do that I missed?  I left right after you killed off one of the MIA guys.  You went to investigate something, I went to do something else, and I wasn't needed for a while, and then had no time for a bit.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

After the attack the group went to visit with the elven street artist to negotiate the purchase of a painting. When they got it back to their room and figured out the note they cast light and saw a secret map drawn on it. They made a copy of it and took it to a cartographer who identified the coast lines and islands. Now that they know where this map will lead them to, they've been working on chartering a boat to take them there. There's still some time to take care of things in town if you want to buy/sell before the sea voyage.


----------



## Bront

Ok, I'm caught up and pretty much ready.

Anyone have a wand of cure lights or want to pitch in for one for Johan to carry?

On a side note, perhaps we should start a new Rogues Gallery thread so we can sort out the only 4 players vs the 20 or so other people.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Okay, think I've got everything I need now for the next post, but I won't be able to put it together until Wednesday at the earliest. Thanks for being patient, I meant to get this done a lot sooner but I've had a busy week  :\


----------



## Mista Collins

understandable.

Seria doesn't have much she wants to take care of before heading out. She will just make sure we have everything we might need.


----------



## jkason

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm caught up and pretty much ready.
> 
> Anyone have a wand of cure lights or want to pitch in for one for Johan to carry?




The group went in on one that Midian's carrying right now, though obviously Johan is capable/welcome to use it as he wishes.

jason


----------



## Bront

Cool.  I sorta remembered that.  Between that and spellcasting, we probably don't need more than one.


----------



## Shayuri

Bumping OOC thread for later use.

Can't really post yet.

Hope this is the right thread.

I need/want to ask some questions about recent game events.


----------



## Mista Collins

this is the one I have referenced in my signature. Whether it is the correct one, I don't know.


----------



## Bront

It's the one I'm subscribed too, and in my sig, so should be.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay!

Regarding the House. Who got the pirates, and who's questioning them besides us?

If the House is questioning Pirate McPirate, it would make -no sense- not to give them full disclosure. I posted my suggestion before I thought it through. Not sure if it's too late to rescind now. 

Regarding the island. An island full of dragonshards would be valuable...to a House. I don't think anyone else could really mount an expedition big enough to really make it worth it. My reason for bringing it up is that if we come back to Thrasak in three days and go, "Oh, um...actually there was an island. We were totally holding out on you. Can we have more money now?" it's gonna be grim. 

So...why were we not telling them again?

--

Regarding items! The Artificer's Monocle is 1500gp...which I'm reasonably sure I don't have. How much liquid -cash- do we have access to before seeing the House? How much in nonmagic saleables? I'd like to examine that dragonshard before we see the House, so we can tell if we want to keep it or hand it over.

Finally: If we keep the shard, and info about the island, there's a good chance we're making powerful enemies down the line. Are we sure we want to do that? 

And...if not...um...oops. We kind of did.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Captain Fairwright will end up turning the pirates over to the authorities with an explanation of how they attacked her ship. You had the pirate seperated from his partner when you questioned him, and were specific in asking about Oallies ship. It is likely that the town officials will not be looking for those details, only that they have been involved in piracy. They may be swayed to talk just as you did either via magic, torture, or offered a deal (though whether or not someone will take the time for lowly pirates). It's a chance either way I guess. 



Loot:
4 MW rapiers, 1 MW Greataxe, 500gp in jewelry from the pirates
From Oallie's ship, Seria found some silverware worth about 100gp
You also still have 1 scroll of identify, which you could use to identify, say, the magic chain shirts and you could use the money from those to buy your monocle and identify the rest of your gear.


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Regarding the island. An island full of dragonshards would be valuable...to a House. I don't think anyone else could really mount an expedition big enough to really make it worth it. My reason for bringing it up is that if we come back to Thrasak in three days and go, "Oh, um...actually there was an island. We were totally holding out on you. Can we have more money now?" it's gonna be grim.
> 
> So...why were we not telling them again?




This was kind of my thought, as well, but I was willing to go with the majority. I don't think our characters are really experienced to really hit the island on their own, nor are they in the financial position to mount their own expedition. So, by not telling the house, I'm not sure what we gain other than the chance somewhere much further down the line of returning to it? 

jason


----------



## Bront

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> You also still have 1 scroll of identify, which you could use to identify, say, the magic chain shirts and you could use the money from those to buy your monocle and identify the rest of your gear.



OOC: Good idea.  Let's do that.


----------



## Mista Collins

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Loot:
> 4 MW rapiers, 1 MW Greataxe, 500gp in jewelry from the pirates
> From Oallie's ship, Seria found some silverware worth about 100gp
> You also still have 1 scroll of identify, which you could use to identify, say, the magic chain shirts and you could use the money from those to buy your monocle and identify the rest of your gear.



Depending the quality of the chain shirts, Seria might want one for personal use and she needs to upgrade her melee weapon to something besides a dagger.

I definitely think we should liquidate whatever we can.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Regarding the island. An island full of dragonshards would be valuable...to a House. I don't think anyone else could really mount an expedition big enough to really make it worth it. My reason for bringing it up is that if we come back to Thrasak in three days and go, "Oh, um...actually there was an island. We were totally holding out on you. Can we have more money now?" it's gonna be grim.
> 
> So...why were we not telling them again?



Something I also considered after the fact, but only briefly. After the info we got from the pirate, it does seem a little much for our group (though Midian has a useful trick for taking out pirate ships   ). We might be better off telling the House of the island. As our mission was to find the fate of Ouillie and there being a chance he is on the island, we should be able to convince them to include us in any excursion.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Good idea.  Let's do that.





You identify the armor as Mithiril Chainshirts +1


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Once you've bought the monocle, here's the rest of the equipment that you ID.

Off the Assassin that attacked you in the Inn:
Scrolls:
[SBLOCK]
Lvl 1
1 Expedious Retreat 
1 Hold Portal
1 Identify

Lvl 2
1 Darkness 
1 Silence
[/SBLOCK]

Dagger & Ring
[SBLOCK]
Dagger +1 2,302gp

Ring of Climbing 2,500gp
(+5 to Climb Skill Checks)
[/SBLOCK]



1st Shipwreck Original Post
[SBLOCK]
After the ship is underway again, Seria moves the locked chest off to one side and takes her time to closely examine the chest again. This time she discovers a series of runes carved into the wood and metal. She very carefully uses a small knife to alter the runes subtly. She takes a deep breath and tries the tumblers again. When she opens the chest there is a startling pop and hissing sound as foul smelling smoke suddenly rises from the lid. It looks as though she was able to successfully disable the trap and caused it to malfunction. Inside she find several objects, all wrapped in expensive red satin cloth. She sees two rings of silver, a small black ball, and two flasks that look like potions. 
She moves on to the three padlocked crates and checks them over. None appear to be trapped and she easily pops the locks off each one. Each crate holds a different object. The first holds a strange looking shortspear. The shaft is made of wood and is still covered in bark. It looks like it was just cut this morning! The second box holds a quiver of crossbow bolts, each one looking more like a needle with a hole tube at the end. Also in the crate is a bizzare looking crossbow with a crank and a magazine attached to the top. The third box holds a disturbing looking battleaxe. The metal is heat seared black and has thick red veins running from the outer edges of the blade all the way down to the handle. When you touch it, you can almost feel it pulsing with its own heartbeat. 

Detect Magic Results:
All six chain shirts glow with a faint aura of Abjuration. The spear has a faint aura of transmutation and evocation. The bolts in the quiver glow with a faint aura of enchantment. The axe glows with an aura of necromancy and evocation. The two rings glow with a faint aura of abjuration. The black ball glows with conjuration, as does one of the potions. The second potion does not glow at all.
[/SBLOCK]


Identify Info
[SBLOCK]
Box1
Six sets of Mithril Chainshirts +1 - 2,200gp per

Box2
Changeling Spear (Shifts to longspear, throwing spear, shortspear) Crafted of Livewood. - 4,000gp
Quiver of Sleep bolts, MW Repeating Crossbow - 2,600 + 600
Bloodfeeding Battleaxe +1 - Hit Living creatures to store 1/10 blood point, each point does 2dmg. - 4,000gp

Box3
Locked Iron Chest DC30
Keyhole for lock is centered on a gaping fanged face with a bright red oval in the center.

1 Ring of Floating
1 Ring of Protection +1
1 Darkness pellet
1 Potion of Inflict Moderate Wounds
1 Vial of Red Liquid (non-magical)
[/SBLOCK]




2nd Shipwreck (Red Waters)
[SBLOCK]

Inside the Small Chest
Whisper recasts her cantrip and lifts the box out. The lid opens to reveal several gemstones and crystals resting in a velvet casing. There is a dusty rose colored prism, two spheres, one of blue and the other pink and green swirled. There are also two dark red colored crystals, larger than the others. They look to be made of the same material as the larger shard still in the chest. Finally there is a clear, teardrop shaped crystal fragment. Each of the crystals radiate transmutation auras of varying strengths from faint to moderate.
[/SBLOCK]

ID Info Wreck 2
[SBLOCK]
2 Empowered Spell shards, pg 116 Magic of Eberron. Raw form, attunes to the first spell you cast through it.
1 Crystal of Return, Lesser - pg 65 MIC. Free action to draw a weapon, and you can call it if unattended to your hand from 30' away. 

Ioun Stones
+1 AC Dusty Rose
+2 Cha Green and pink
+2 Str pale blue
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Buddagudda...

Oh man, we're so dead. But we'll have cool STUFF when we die. 

Whisper's just gotta have:

Charisma Ioun Stone
Arcane Scroll
One of the spell shards
Either the ring of protection or the ioun stone of AC

Whisper would like to have:

Either the dagger +1 or the changeling spear (which I assume is also +1).
The lesser crystal of return, in case she wants to throw the above...

Did we find out what the Big Bad Khyber Shard does, or is?
Also...is there a skill roll we could make to work out how best to approach the House and admit that we actually DO know about the island and Oallie and we're awfully sorry we didn't tell you sooner?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Well you still have the journal that you didn't show him, and that details most of the island expedition. You could try to spin it that you had the water damaged journal restored and realized there was more information you needed to hand over. 



Original post
[SBLOCK]
Edging forward carefully, you peer down into the chest and see several objects sparkling inside.
The first thing that catches your eye is a large, skeletal hand and arm bones. The tips are clawed with wicked looking nails. The color of it is strange though, as if it were not made of bone.
The second object is a large amber colored crystal. It is nearly a foot long. 
[/SBLOCK]



You still have the large khyber shard and the strange armbone. The shard is decidedly magical, but you cannot discern the properties of it with identify. It does give off a strong aura of necromancy when you use detect magic on it. 
The armbone and claws are not magical. After some study you realize that the reason they look strange and are heavier than normal is because it has been fossilized. You are unable to identify the creature it originally belonged to. Midian can tell you it doesn't look like a natural beast he knows of, and Whisper knows of no magical or arcane beast that matches it.


----------



## jkason

I can't seem to find it in the SRD: what's a ring of floating? Is that a Feather Fall ring by another name? Depending on what that is, Midian might be interested in it. Also of some interest would be a spell shard or maybe the ring of climbing? The AC boosts would be nice, but I figure Seria and Whisper have more AC restrictions than Midian, so they should get dibs. And the Str boost should go to Johan since he's our front line melee specialist.

A lot of the stuff looks like it might be of more value if we sell it, actually. That bloodletting axe just seems like bad news, for example.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I think that one was out of the MIC as well. If I remember right if you fall into a liquid you float to the surface without having to make a swim check for calm waters. Think life preserver. I dont have my book with me but I will double check to make sure I'm right on that stuff.


Edit - Pg123. You float to the top of a liquid, cannot submerge, and if underwater when you put it on you rise 30' a round.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'll have a game post up before the weekend, work is rough atm. Bront and Mista Collins should weigh in on any loot that they want as well.


----------



## Mista Collins

The ring of floating (probably best for Johan):

"You float upon any liquid or similar substance and cannot swim below the surface. If you are underwater when you put the ring on, you move to the surface at a speed of 30ft per round."


Well Seria is definitely going to want the following:

A set of Mithril Chain +1
The sleep bolts (sell the crossbow since she doesn't have the exotic weapon prof for it).
Ring of Protection +1 or +1 AC Ioun stone.

Anything else that isn't claimed can be sold.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

So here is the final tally on what gear to keep and what to sell. The final 4-Way split is *1,820gp* per person. Let me know what you spend it on and be sure to update your character sheets Here.

Also, make a note of what spell you want to attune your Spell Shards to. Once you pick a spell the shard will only empower that spell from now on. 


Whisper
[SBLOCK]
Ioun Stone Cha +2
Arcane Scrolls
Empowered Spell Shard
Dagger +1
Lesser crystal of returning
[/SBLOCK]

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Empowered Spell Shard
Ring of Climbing
[/SBLOCK]

Seria
[SBLOCK]
Mithril Chain +1
Sleep Bolts x20
Ring of Protection +1
[/SBLOCK]

Johan
[SBLOCK]
Ring of Floating
Ioun Stone AC +1
Ioun Stone Str +2
[/SBLOCK]


To Sell:
[SBLOCK]
5 Sets of Mithril Chainshirts +1 - 9,000
Changeling Spear - 4,000
Bloodfeeding Battleaxe - 4,000
Darkness Pellet - 250
Potion of Inflict Moderate Wounds - 300

Sum:17,550
Sell Total:8,775

Purchased:
Artificers Monocle - 1,500gp

Minus Monocle:7,275
4 Way Split: 1,820gp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

I want it all!

I wanted to keep one of the Mithril Shirts to have something to sleep in.

Sorry, been a rough month.  Wife is having serious surgery next month, so it may not get better.


----------



## jkason

Are we close to our next level? No big deal if we aren't, but I figured I might hold off applying the spell shard if it won't be too long before Midian has access to Call Lightning.  
If it may be a while before we level next, it might actually wind up being better to give both shards to Whisper. Going through the spell list, I realized there aren't a lot of variable-damage druid spells to pick from, especially at lower levels. Sorcerers, however, have a few more options in that regard.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Sorry, been away from work for a while due to snow days and still no internet at home >.<


I'll probably have you level shortly after arriving at the island, depending on what you encounter along the way. I'll modify the final loot tally after this since Johan is taking a shirt as well.

New total - 1,820gp


----------



## jkason

Cool. Alrighty, then. I think I'll just have Midian keep the shard unattuned for now, unless Whisper wants to make use of it right away.

jason


----------



## Bront

No problem on going slow


----------



## Shayuri

1800 odd, eh?

Meep. Before we get too far into the new thread, and thus it becomes suspect ...can I make some purchases and say they happened during that 5 day break? I realize I should have thought of this earlier...I promise not to make combat-useful buys. 

Specifically, a Vestment of Many Styles, to elude that problem with changelings' clothes not changing...

And perhaps an inexpensive survival item or two... The MIC has some useful, low cost items...


----------



## SelcSilverhand

That's fine, go ahead and make your purchases. Just let me know if AC, Saves, or spot/listen change.


----------



## Bront

FYI,

I announced in PbP in the living worlds, I need to withdraw from PbP.

However, given the blistering pace of this once  I'll see if I can't stick around if you can deal with a post or two a week from me.


----------



## Shayuri

Hah!

...

Was that a jab? 

Seriously, I hope you can stay with us.


----------



## Mista Collins

I second Shayuri's thoughts.


----------



## Bront

Nah, more a comment on how this game seems to go.  Slow but steady.


----------



## jkason

Wouldn't be nearly as much fun without our a paladin to flirt his way through, I say. 

Here's hoping you can stick around. 

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Sorry to hear RL is catching up with you, I know how that goes. Luckily I post at the breakneck speed of a glacier so you won't miss much!   

Pop in whenever you can!


----------



## Mista Collins

I hate to have to do this as I have fully enjoyed this game, but I am going to have to drop from it. With the workload I have at work, along with going back for my Masters fulltime and studying for the CPA exam, I am currently swamped with activities outside of EN World and haven't been able to find time to actively keep up with all my games. This probably won't slow down for another year.

I want to thank you Selc for picking this game up when the DM (who shall not be named   ) originally dropped it and running such a great game. I could find time, but it wouldn't be fair to you or the other players if I can only make a post once every two weeks. I don't want to slow anything down one bit.

I wish you all the best of luck and I might stop in on occasion and see how the game is going.


----------



## jkason

Poo. Had to read that message three times today.   I'll miss ya, Mista Collins! You've always been fun to RP with in all the games. 

I think that leaves us with effectively two players, since Bront's not really around (or, at least, I think Selc's been NPCing him of late). I guess the question is whether it's time to call it a day, or what kind of options there are as regards continuing?

jason


----------



## Shayuri

That's hard...

We started at first level and are now 4rth...that's a lot of playing in a PBP. I hate to see it just stop...


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:
			
		

> That's hard...
> 
> We started at first level and are now 4rth...that's a lot of playing in a PBP. I hate to see it just stop...




I join in the frowningness, as we've spent a lot of time developing the characters, and I'd hate to see it end, but at this point it seems perhaps we may languish either way. Seems to be happening to a fair number of PBP I'm in right now, sadly. Partly I suppose that's a function of PBP, but I wonder if it's also the impending 4E syphoning people's enthusiasm for 3.5E? 

jkason


----------



## Shayuri

Seasonal transition too, maybe. A lot of folks have upswings in workload and so on as winter becomes spring.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I know how hard it is balancing RL stuff with play time so I can completely understand. I hope you do great on your exams and feel free to pop in now and then. If it ever slows down for you we'll have a spot open for you!

If you guys are really interested in continuing the story line, I'm still all for it. We can reopen the thread to recruitment and see if we can hook some new players.


----------



## jkason

I know I've really enjoyed Midian's changes as a character, and especially since he just had a rather life-altering moment with his companion dying, I'd like to keep exploring his story. So, if we can wrangle a couple replacements, I'd be all for continuing.

jason


----------



## jkason

And on the subject of emails, I've been hearing a lot of folks say it doesn't seem to be working at the moment.


----------



## Shayuri

I would also like to continue. It would be a shame to stop after all this time.


----------



## Bront

It's amazing that this game started with 12, and is all the way down to 2.

I miss Johan, but I just haven't had the time to do him justice, though things are getting a bit saner...


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I added a new recruitment thread here since I can't edit the one at the beginning of this thread. Hopefully we'll get some interest. Though if this doesn't generate any, I might consider running a pathfinder game. I'm DM'ing the first adventure path right now, we're starting the Hook Mountain Massacre tomorrow.


----------



## jkason

Looks like we have some good nibbles, at least. In the meantime, anyone mind if I brainstorm on Midian's character progession? 

I've been trying to figure out how Seeqir's death might affect him. His general druid philosophy's already been altered; he started out with the (intentionally) simplistic belief that everything that existed was part of nature. Several encounters with nasty undead have brought him to a point where I think he's pretty sure necromancy isn't something he's keen on. That combined with the death of his animal companion seems to be leading him down a path that strips away a lot of his idealism (and there was quite a bit of it. Being raised by Paladins and then going straight to university, he's lived a fairly sheltered life).

I played with the idea of pushing him toward one of the Druidic sects, as he realizes that his "book learnin'" druidism perhaps isn't serving him as well out in the real world. But from what I've been looking at online, I don't think any of the sects really suit him: He gets along quite well with Whisper, so Ashbound wouldn't make sense. And he hasn't had much interaction with any of the natural foes or allies of the other sects he has the alignment for.  

I've been debating prestige classes, maybe focusing on animal companions / wildshaping due to a drive to better serve his companions after Seeqir's death? One of the Animal Lords (horselord, maybe, since his first bond was with Talbot) or Beastmaster seemed kind of interesting, though I'm not sure how useful they really are in practice.

I also thought about multi-classing to Ranger at some point, as Midian maybe decides to focus on learning to fight better and have more practical interactions with the natural world ('get his hands dirty') as part of his progression.

I'm mostly rambling, and none of this is likely to happen for another level or so at least (especially if it's a prestige class, since I'll have to get the prereqs taken care of), but feel free to chime in with an opinion if anyone has one. 

jason


----------



## Shayuri

Possibilities:

*"Poor squiddy, it's my fault he died...I brought him into a situation he didn't have a chance in. Never again!"* - Midian decides to renounce the practice of animal companions; at least for the sake of combat. He chooses a PrC that will enhance his wildshapery, like Nature's Guardian, and/or Warshaper. Possibly Master of Many Forms if you don't mind hosing your spellcasting beyond all recognition.  

*"If only I had more help, squiddy might not have died!"* - The path of the summoner is a natural one for druids, with powerful Nature's Ally spells and spontaneous casting. A few levels of feats (Spell Focus: Conjuration, Augment Summons and, optionally, Rapid Spell) can make a druid into a formidable summoning engine. Certain items can also boost this significantly.

*"I'll never let a companion die again!"* - With a small investment of cross class skill ranks, a druid can take the Spontaneous Healing feat, which allows them to swap prepared spells for Cure spells of equal level, like a good aligned cleric. Other feats to boost healing capacity are also possible, but probably not essential to be a powerful healin' druid.

*"I will make sure my next companion is strong enough!"* - A one level dip into Beastmaster PrC, combined with the Natural Bond feat, result in a potentially very potent animal companion. Check with the GM to see if that Natural Bond feat will boost your effective druid level for the purposes of companions with negative modifiers, or it may be for naught.

Pitfalls:

Wildshape is most potent from levels 8-12 or so, IMO. It never goes -completely- out of style, but even with Natural Spell it starts to lose its luster when compared to the powerhouse druid spells of levels 6 to 8. In general, the better your items, the worse an option wildshape is. This changes a bit once you get Elemental shapes, but even then they're more useful for utility purposes than for heavy combat.

Animal Companions suffer a similar curve, but start to fall off even earlier. By level 10, without significant investment in items and/or buffs, your companion is basically a few attacks worth of spare damage you won't be taking (unless via area effect). There are techniques and feats that help this...but the fact remains that by the time you're level 15 or so, even a dire bear isn't THAT big a deal in your day to day battles. Not to mention lugging around a large, 1 ton bear has real consquences when you're exploring dungeons and taking ships around. 

Conversely, druid spells pretty much bite until spell level 4...then they start to become increasingly good. A powerful high level druid is often hard to tell apart from a wizard...except for better saves, BAB, armor, hit points and they can turn into a dire bear if someone grapples them. Or use Freedom of Movement.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## jkason

Thanks much. I don't have a lot of resources, and I'm often tempted by flavor that doesn't have useful crunch, so this helps a lot. The Nature's Warrior / Warshaper option looks like maybe the best one, and fits the direction Midian's going in fairly well, I think. I'll still have a couple levels before I can take them, though, but it's good to keep them in mind. 

Also: "squiddy" made me laugh. 

jason


----------



## jkason

I think Midian's set for 5th level. I attuned the spell shard to Call Lightning, and threw in stats for an Ape companion, whom obviously I'm assuming would be showing up when we get to the island, not swimming out into the sea to meet Midian. 

His spell selections are actually made assuming we're moving forward to the island (assuming he'll burn warp woods and mendings the next morning for the masts, but then have a day or so before we make landfall). 

Let me know if I missed anything. 

jason


----------



## Shayuri

Were there two spell shards?


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Were there two spell shards?




I double checked, and Selc listed two under the second shipwreck stuff here. Whisper and Midian each took one, but I held off attuning Midian's until he had access to a spell with some more punch. 

jason


----------



## Dr Simon

Just wondering how the others are arriving at Tempest Isle. Is there a settlement that they'd be docking at, or would they be putting ashore by jolly boat on a beach somewhere?

Either way, I figure Kraken is calmly waiting for them to arrive, having been told by the spirits that they are on their way.

(Still working my way through the backstory to get a handle on the situation).


----------



## jkason

*Storm Warning*

Hey, folks. Looks like there's going to be some hurricane-y / tropical stormy action in my neck of the woods sometime tomorrow, so I may not be on for a little while depending on how power goes, etc. Feel free to NPC as necessary and I'll be back when things dry out. 

jason.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The storms probably past by now, but hope you fared well.

Work is pretty crazy for me atm as we get ready for the start of school again. Trying to get a new building up and operational in time, so posts are still a bit slow for me =/


----------



## Mista Collins

Hey folks, just stopping in to say hello. Had sometime and decided to check ENWorld out to see how the game has been going.

What school district in MI you work in Selc? I am assuming it isn't the Detroit area since it involves a new building.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I work for the Bendle School district in Burton, which is on the southeast side of Flint. I live farther south though, down around Oxford. 
Have you hit the renaissance festival yet this year? I went there saturday to check out the Scottish themed weekend.


----------



## jkason

Sorry for the extra long absence. I weathered Fay just fine, but came out the other side of the rain to a death in the family, and haven't really had time to get online for PbP. I'm trying to get back in the swing now, though, so I should be posting IC soon.

jason


----------



## Shayuri

Bargle. Let this be a lesson to all sorcerors...ALWAYS take Dimension Hop at level 4. 

*cries*


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I wouldn't count yourself out yet. When I npc'd midian the first round I rolled maximum for his Poison spell


----------



## Shayuri

Encouraging...but is it in time to avoid taking more stomach damage?

I admit, I'm fuzzy on how that works. If the creature dies before its turn, does it still do stomach damage?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

It's hard to figure out, the SRD doesn't tell you much about adding the swallow whole ability, only to look at the creature to determine how much damage you take. Most creatures with swallow whole do 3d8+str and 2d6 + half str damage and some acid damage, but they're also all magical beasts. I guesstimated that I needed to drop the bite damage by two categories and do half strength. Since I wanted a normal animal and not a magical beast I only did 1 point of acid damage since it seems to be a slower process normally. I ended up with 1d4+2 damage from the muscle action and 1 point of acid damage a round. I figure that if the creature dies, the muscle damage stops and only the acid would continue until you get out.


----------



## Shayuri

Huh!

How much damage did Whisper take then to get to zero HP so fast? As far as I can tell she was undamaged going in, then it bit her and swallowed her, and after one turn of swallowing damage was down to zero.

The bite must be hugely damaging if the swallow damage is so low.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Surprise round damage it did 1d8+10=11 and started its grapple. I mistyped the damage in IC for the surprise round, so for round 1 when it did the bite damage a second time to swallow I did it correctly at 1d8+11=12, which was 23 hp.


----------



## Walking Dad

I don't know if this helps, but there is a creature of the animal type with swallow whole:

Dinosaur :: d20srd.org


----------



## Shayuri

I seeeee

Not to be nit-picky, but I don't think it does bite damage on the same round it swallows. Swallowing is a whole action of it's own, not something done in conjunction with a bite (like improved grab). It would do the listed swallow damage on that turn and subsequent turns, not bite.

That's my understanding at least.


----------



## Dr Simon

My reading of Swallow Whole is:

Round One:  Bite damage plus grapple check (all Swallow Whole critters tend to have Improved Grab with their bite attack.

Round Two: Swallow attempt is a grapple check against opponent held in mouth. Does damage from internal effects.

Round Three etc: Damage from internal effects.

It may even be that the Swallowing is an action all by itself, and you don't take damage until the next round, but this isn't clear. I wouldn't put bite damage and digestion damage in the same round/action.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

d20srd.org 

Swallow Whole (Ex): If a creature with this special attack begins its turn with an opponent held in its mouth (see Improved Grab), it can attempt a new grapple check (as though attempting to pin the opponent). If it succeeds, it swallows its prey, and the opponent takes bite damage.

This is my first time using swallow whole, though I've been on the receiving end more than once =P, so here was my take after reading it:

1) Make a bite attack, if you hit you deal damage and start a grapple per improved grab.

2) Make a second grapple check, if you succeed you do bite damage again and swallow the target.

3) On your turn the following rounds you deal damage to everything in your stomach, acid and "crushing" damage.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hey, SelcSilverhand, my invitation-only 3.5 2nd level game is a cleric short. Are you interested? More informations here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/242045-3-5-ooc-hall-dwarven-lord.html


----------



## Walking Dad

Hi, I'm back. Shall I continue to play Glaive?


----------



## Walking Dad

I know, we don't use this thread often, but I don't want to clutter the IC thread.



Shayuri said:


> (OOC - You can take others with you? Hmm! I  always thought warlock invocations only applied to the  warlock...interesting...)




There are some, but they are few.

Flee the Scene, Warlock's Call, Dark Foresight, Path of Shadows

in Complete Arcane, some more in Complete Mage and Dragon Magic.


----------



## Shayuri

Works for me. Sorry, I should have used this thread to muse.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good deal.  So you can do that teleport trick all you want?  We can just hitch a ride on that warlock coaster.


----------



## Walking Dad

Only 2 passengers (one / 3 CL) and only close distances 40' (25' + 5' per 2 levels). as a standard action, unlimited time.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> You've reached level 7 now and can use this as an opportunity to level up your characters. Here is a link to the players gallery where you can update your sheets.




Huzzah! Hello, 4th level spells! 

On equipment, A periapt of wisdom is obviously useful (would the bump result in Midian getting a bonus 4th level spell for Wis above 18?). The shard of recall could also prove useful (call lightning, Flame Strike, and Ice Storm are all evocation spells), though increased blasty spellcasting reserves are probably more essential to Whisper. 

Will start working on the level up.


----------



## Shayuri

Actually, Whisper's still on 3rd level spells, so you can have it.

I'm seriously considering a PrC too, so she may be a little behind in terms of spell level for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dr Simon

Hmm, guess Midian has more use of the periapt of wisdom than Kraken, being a full-time Wis-caster instead of a dilettante. Would still like those potions, though, assuming them to have some kind of buffing quality.

Kraken now mostly levelled up. On a tactical note, if he's _haste_d, whilst in frenzy, and spends an AP for an extra attack, he can now get 6 attacks in one round.


----------



## jkason

Dr Simon said:


> Hmm, guess Midian has more use of the periapt of wisdom than Kraken, being a full-time Wis-caster instead of a dilettante. Would still like those potions, though, assuming them to have some kind of buffing quality.
> 
> Kraken now mostly levelled up. On a tactical note, if he's _haste_d, whilst in frenzy, and spends an AP for an extra attack, he can now get 5 attacks in one round.




(Sorry, could have sworn I already posted this...)

Actually, there are two periapts, so Midian and Kraken can both get one (since they don't stack, it'd be silly for one person to take both.  ).


----------



## jkason

Okay, I think Midian's done. I took you up on the tweaking offer while I was at it. I only increased hit points by a night's rest and added the level up HP. I wasn't sure if the level up would count as healing the party up or not. Midian's willing to burn some more charges of his wand (huzzah for the innate upgrade, by the by!  ) to get everyone to full, though, so no one has to burn spells before we head back in. Just let me know.

[sblock=Midian's changes]Level 7:
* +8 hp (6 +2 con)
* 4+1 (Int) +1(human) skill points
* +1 BAB
* Wild shape 3/day

* Spells per day:
Level 0: 6
Level 1: 4 +1 wis
Level 2: 3 +1 wis
Level 3: 2 +1 wis
Level 4: 1

Tweaking: Swap Animal Affinity for Spell focus (conjuration)
Swap Coordinated Strike for Augment Summoning[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

How did we determined extra HP? Rolling? Warlock HD is d6.

Will maybe change the blindfight feat to something else, either Point blank shot or Power attack, for more fun with edritch glaive


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> How did we determined extra HP? Rolling? Warlock HD is d6.
> 
> Will maybe change the blindfight feat to something else, either Point blank shot or Power attack, for more fun with edritch glaive




I was digging around for the same thing. Found this in the recruitment thread for  the current chapter:



SelcSilverhand said:


> For Hp's, we'll copy the living enworld method.
> 
> 
> 
> When leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
> 
> d4 - 3 hp
> d6 - 4 hp/5 hp
> d8 - 6 hp
> d10 - 7 hp/8 hp
> d12 - 9 hp
Click to expand...



original post


----------



## Walking Dad

So even levels are rounded down and uneven rounded up, right?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Aye, I believe that's how it was done.


----------



## jkason

Selc, the periapt brings Midian's wis up to 19, which is high enough for him to get an extra 4th level spell. I'm just not sure if stats enhanced by items count for those purposes?


----------



## Shayuri

I'm pretty sure they do, as long as you wear them for the entire day before the rest where you prepare your spells.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, I wanted to talk treasure here.  How are we going to split this stuff?

The gems are easy.  We sell them and split the gold.

The Goggles of Minute Seeing should be good for whoever does scouting ahead for traps in our group, I believe.  I can do that, but I believe others have been taking point lately.

The Boots of the Elvenkind are also great for our scout-types.

I mentioned that I would take the Shortsword +1, Icy since no one else claimed it, but I doubt I'd ever draw it since my character is more of a caster.

Both flasks had a transmutation effect on them.  Did we ever get more info on these?

2 Eberron Shards of Binding (These shards seem to have a mixture of spells on them. It seems like a necromantic version of Evards Black Tentacles. Activating the shard causes a single thread of negative energy to lance out up to 10'. If you succeed on a range touch attack you can make a grapple check at your caster level +8. You can maintain the grapple as a standard action. If you choose to do damage with the grapple, it is the same as your unarmed damage only negative energy instead of non-lethal. Each shard is the size of a dagger).  This seems like an awesome weapon to me.  I take it these are single use?

Large shard from the Dragon's Skull (Another piece of an Eberron Shard, this crystal radiates several auras. It allows the user to recall two spells per day from the evil, necromancy, or evocation schools up to 4th level.).  Is this for any spellcaster?  I can't cast 4th level spells yet, but if I held this would I be able to do so from the allowed schools?

The Dragon's Jawbone seems like it would be a nice weapon, but I'm sure people have better.  Did we leave it or should we sell it?

Who took the two bracers of armor +2, and the two periapts of wisdom +2?  Midian took one of the periapts, correct?


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper could use the bracers...she uses Shield, not Mage Armor, so it would help her out.

As for the two weapons...the shortsword and the jawbone...unless anyone's really hankering for one (and that shortsword strikes me as being really nice), we should sell 'em, I guess. Even at half price, they should bring in a decent gp haul.

She can't cast fourth level spells, but will be able to eventually...and even now, she could use it on ManyJaws, which is nice. Still, recalling 2 spells per day doesn't benefit a sorceror as much as a preparation caster.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian - Yes, if you wear the periapt before you prepare spells you get the bonus, and you have to continue wearing it to keep the bonus slot.

The flasks were a potion of Bull's Strength and Bear's Endurance, CL3

The shards of binding are 1/day uses.

The large shard from the dragon's skull works on spells up to 4th, so it can recall 1st, 2nds, and 3rds as well. It can be used by any spellcaster but can only recall spells with the evil, necromancy, or evocation spell descriptor/school.


----------



## jkason

Deuce Traveler said:


> The Goggles of Minute Seeing should be good for whoever does scouting ahead for traps in our group, I believe.  I can do that, but I believe others have been taking point lately.
> 
> The Boots of the Elvenkind are also great for our scout-types.




Honestly, I don't think we've been very scouty for most of our time on the island. Midian did a little bit, but that was just because he had the benefit of wildshape to disguise himself as a bird, in which case neither of those items is useful to him.



> I mentioned that I would take the Shortsword +1, Icy since no one else claimed it, but I doubt I'd ever draw it since my character is more of a caster.




Midian isn't proficient with it, and I think I'll probably be wildshaping him if he's entering melee in the future (though who knows how well that'll work out.  )



> Large shard from the Dragon's Skull (Another piece of an Eberron Shard, this crystal radiates several auras. It allows the user to recall two spells per day from the evil, necromancy, or evocation schools up to 4th level.).  Is this for any spellcaster?  I can't cast 4th level spells yet, but if I held this would I be able to do so from the allowed schools?




I was under the impression it only lets you recall spells you've actually cast from those schools. I didn't think beguilers had much if any spells that fell in those schools, so I didn't figure it'd be of much use to Doral. I'm not sure any of us have much in the way of evil or necromancy spells, but Midian and Whisper seemed to have the most evocation spells.



> The Dragon's Jawbone seems like it would be a nice weapon, but I'm sure people have better.  Did we leave it or should we sell it?




Midian actually doesn't have a magical weapon of any kind, but he's not proficient with greatclubs, either, so, again, not especially useful for him.



> Who took the two bracers of armor +2, and the two periapts of wisdom +2?  Midian took one of the periapts, correct?




Midian wanted one, and I believe Kraken, as well, since they're the wis-based spellcasters. Bracers won't do Midian much good, since he wears armor.


----------



## Dr Simon

Those potions would be a good boost for Kraken, although if in doubt I'll take the Bull's Strength over Bear's Endurance.  The jawbone might be useful as the undead beasties have some kind of damage reduction against his falchion - maybe a bludgeoning weapon will work.


----------



## Walking Dad

As I already said, Glaive would like to get one of the binding shards and maybe the shortsword as backup weapon, until we find a shop to sell it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm fine with Midian or Whisper getting that large shard.  I'm also fine with the other spellcasters claiming the other two shards.  Boy we are spellcaster heavy. 

I'm also fine with handing Glaive the short sword since he intends to use it, even if only once in a blue moon.  If Doral took that sword, I might be tempted to have him use it and God knows what might happen.  Right now Doral has successfully avoided fighting in melee combat, but that icy shortsword would be a lot better than his masterwork dagger in case he was forced into a bloody fight.  If Glaive takes the sword, I'll grab a +1 dagger.

Right now it looks like Doral will take the goggles and the boots and strengthen his scouting/sneaking skills unless anyone objects.


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive will be more often in melee, and his glaive attack is similar to a reach weapon, so having the short sword would give him an edge. But I'm also fine with taking a dagger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, Doral will take the +1 dagger and hand off the shortsword to Glaive.


----------



## Walking Dad

SelcSilverhand said:


> Sorry again for the long delays in posting.
> We're nearing the end of what I had prepared for this adventure, and I wanted to ask what you would like to do next.
> One option is to setup another adventure if you guys want to continue working with these characters (or new ones).
> Another option would be to try something new. I've been playing  pathfinder since it came out and just bought The Godsmouth Heresy  module, set in the city of Kaer Maga, that I wanted to run as an online  game. Another option could be the Rise of the Runelords game (I DM'd  that one for my RL group)
> Finally, if there isn't much interest in the other two we can retire the game after we're done here.
> 
> Let me know what you guys prefer.



I'm fine with either continue playing Glaive or give Rise of the Runelords another try (I played the introduction a felt three times, but the games got never farther than the first fight  )

Not much after the other adventure, because I was already recruited for this one:
The Godsmouth Heresy - Pathfinder PBP 







*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## jkason

Midian's one of my longest-running characters, so I'd be up for continuing with him if everyone else is. Or, like WD, I'd enjoy taking another try at Rise of the Runelords. Each time I try it I seem to get a bit further into the adventure, so maybe this time it'll stick. 

 Also like WD, I just signed up for a Godsmouth Heresy game or I'd be all over that, too. I do enjoy Pathfinder quite a bit.


----------



## Shayuri

It's hard! Whisper is the rarest character I've ever played. She started at first level...and played to 6th level over years of PBP play. Never before, nor since, have I duplicated what this game gave me. I am impressed as hell with all of us, Selc in particular, for never saying die.

That said, Pathfinder is in so many ways better than old 3.5...and following paths can be so rewarding, especially in PBP where having clear direction is so important...it's hard to say no to that.

Do you think there's some way we could bring these characters into a Pathfinder game? I realize they were made for Eberron, and Whisper is handicapped by there not being a race like hers in Pathfinder...

And of course, they're 6th level, which makes starting a new path difficult.

Oh, the pain. The pain. 

Let me think on this summore.


----------



## Dr Simon

I'll go which whatever the DM has the most enthusiasm for. I will say that I've seen Rise of the Runelords start and falter many times on these boards, perhaps it's not an adventure suited to PbP? Mind you, Selc's kept this game going a long time, so he should be suited to running a long campaign.

What's the Godsmouth Heresy about?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm fine with continuing, but sense that Sec wants to do something new.  If that's the case I'd rather move on.  An adventure isn't fun if the DM isn't into it.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'd love to see these characters keep on going. This is the first pbp game I ever tried to DM and I'm real pleased to see it has lasted this long. I think I've only been in two games that actually finished and didn't just fade out. It's rare to see games like this. I've been slacking a lot lately but I'm going to try and reinvigorate the game again. I'd hate to see it end, and hope I haven't given the impression I was bored with it.

Here are a few things I was thinking about. 

I'm fine with either pathfinder or 3.5, Eberron or Golarion. It would be pretty easy to use pathfinder rules in an eberron world if that's what you would like. You could keep your characters mostly the same with only some tweaking of skills, class features, and feats.

Most of the modules can be dropped in either world. I've got a pile of pathfinder books to draw from since my group tends to buy either the books or pdfs as they come out.

I also have the option of writing up a new adventure for eberron. I can set it up like our start of the adventure. I'll give you a list of ideas and you guys pick the one you want to pursue the most. 

I look to pathfinder a lot because my RL group plays it so the world and all its factions is relatively fresh in my mind. I will have to go back and read a bit for Eberron to write up a new adventure so I can stay somewhat true to the worlds storyline. Mostly it's all the factions and names to get right. I wrote up short notes for this adventure in the document I keep everything for this game organized in so I haven't had to look them up for a while. But like I said, I am good to go with either one, just let me know what option to go with and I will start brainstorming and reading. 



I may attempt to run a second game with the other book just because I love the city Kaer Maga ever since I read about the troll augurs using their own guts instead of chickens for divining in Rise of the Runelords. Along with the module I bought the City of Strangers book that fleshes out the city. 
Godsmouth Heresy: The church of Pharasma (deity of births and deaths) maintains the catacombs where the rich dead people are buried. Bodies have started to disappear and the church needs to find out why before people start to talk.
The crazy thing is that I wrote up an adventure proposal nearly exactly like this module for the Living Eberron World back in 2007 but there were never enough people in the tavern to start it.

After DM'ing RotRL for my group, I always thought it would be well suited for a PbP game because there are so many options for some good roleplay. My group is high on the hack and slash side and I'd like to see how it does when given the full treatment.


----------



## jkason

I'll admit pretty much all my RP now is Pathfinder (with a smattering of 4e), so I'd be up for trying a conversion, though, as Shayuri points out, some folks will convert more directly than others (though it occurs to me swapping out a bloodline power--maybe aberrant or protean?--for the usual changeling ability might be a reasonable compromise). 

As for working out a transition, this adventure itself has had a lot of us messing with otherworldly forces, and cut off from the rest of the world while we did so. If we wanted to port over to, say, Pathfinder as a system or Golarion as a setting, I think we might be in a place to do that in character, with the world and / or ourselves having been altered through all the energies unleashed during the multiple fights with crystal-bound dimensional invaders (or, heck, I suppose we could encounter some sort of 'reality storm' on our way home).


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'm not too concerned about the changling race to be honest. All the racial abilities look compatible with pathfinder. 

One downside of changing worlds with current characters would be re-writing backstories, and I know Doral has an extensive one tied to his former spying days.


----------



## Walking Dad

Will play whatever game you do. Would you like to start Godmouth a little bit later? The other DM is fairly new to the board. I'm willing to give trust, but I always fear he could vanish before really starting. Hope I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I can change Doral's backstory if we change over to BECMI or CnC.

Ok, or Pathfinder. 

I don't own 4e, so that would be a show stopper for me.  Not sure how I'd port a beguiler yet, but if I have to make a Pathfinder character I can make him a Rogue w/ spells, Sorcerer or Wizard Specialist.  Maybe even a bard.


----------



## Walking Dad

Not sure what Glaive would become...

Neither race nor class is present in th Pathfinder rules... would maybe have to make a new character.


----------



## Dr Simon

Witch is the closest PF equivalent to a Warlock, but for both Warlock and Beguiler I can't see why you can't just port them across to PF. The skills might need readjusting and perhaps HD bought into line with the PF standard but I've got a duskblade and a dragonfire adept in a PF game and, so far, the wheels haven't fallen off anything.


----------



## Walking Dad

That would work for me, too.

The abilities are pretty straightforward and I would have just to redistribute the ranks I spent on concentration and figure out CMB (+7) & CMD (20).
And hey, would I get d8 HD, like a rogue?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I bet someone out there has already done the legwork of converting warlocks and beguilers to pathfinder. But that was my thought too, keep the same classes and just tweak them for PF if we go that route.


----------



## Walking Dad

Found conversions here and here, but I'm fine with just changing skills and giving the class an 8HD.


----------



## jkason

So it sounds like we're mostly on board for a conversion to Pathfinder, and just deciding what to do world/adventure-wise?  WD had a point on Godsmouth Heresy. The game we're in is supposed to start at 1st level, while we're all 7th level (8th if we level up after wrapping this adventure up) here. I kind of assumed we'd have to start partway through Rise of the Runelords, too, due to our level. Honestly, even if the DM on the other game sticks around, it'll be a heck of a long time before we get to the same level. So if we started GH further down the line (assuming there's a point we could merge into), there'd be relatively little risk of overlap. By the time we hit 7th level in the other game, I'm quite certain I'd have forgotten what happened lol. 

Since it looks like Pathfinder is where we're headed regardless of the adventure, I'll just go ahead and ask now: I was thinking of changing Midian's nature's bond to the domain variant. I don't think I've been very good at managing his animal companions, and had been planning to dismiss Garuk when we left the island anyway. With all the lightning Midian's been throwing about, the Weather domain seems like it might be a good thematic fit.


----------



## Shayuri

Also, it would help take some pressure off of Whisper to be "the blaster," since she's actually having to spread her spell picks a bit thin between defense/offense and utility.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

It sounds like no major objections for pathfinder, so we'll plan on switching once the current adventure is wrapped up.

That leaves the choice of what world to do. 
I'm leaning slightly towards staying with Eberron. If we switch worlds you lose the plots and history you've developed so far. No elemental powered ships, dragonshards, dragonmarked houses, etc. We'd have to use the "portaled to a new world" plotline for a sensible switch. Then you're focused more on getting home again (or not if your character likes the new world more I guess). That has some possibilities too now that I think of it. ...someone completes an armageddon device and the world starts breaking apart, now everyone is fleeing through well of many worlds-type devices and the survivors end up scattered across Golarion... See? Possibilities!

It really comes down to which world you like the feel of better. I'll make either one work =)


I'll hold off on starting Godsmouth or RotRL for a while. Either one I do will start with new characters. It changes some encounters when you have access to fly and invisibility, so I'd rather start at the intended levels for them. 

I'm fine with the domain/animal companion switch. I'm sure there will be plenty of tweaks needed for characters once we're ready to change over.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'd prefer to stay with Eberron but it's not a show stopper.  If we go so far to change campaigns we might as well start a new party.


----------



## Shayuri

I think what Selc is suggesting is that we stick with the Eberron game setting, but adapt the game mechanics of Pathfinder to it.

Sort of...Pathfinder: The Eberroning.

Thus we get the best of both worlds, without giving up the characters we've all worked on all this time.

I think it is a good plan.


----------



## Dr Simon

I'd prefer Eberron, since this is the only game I'm in with that setting, although since a large part of Kraken's drive is to get off the island he's been marooned on all his adult life, it would amusing to send him off to another world entirely!


----------



## jkason

I've no preference either way as far as setting; sounds like most folks are keen on sticking with Eberron, which is fine by me.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Sounds like a plan to me! Pathfinder ruleset, Eberron world.

With that said, are there any preferences for where you want to go next? Any part of the world you've always wanted to check out? I have some plot ideas I can flesh out but first I wanted to see if anyone had an itch to go somewhere.


----------



## Shayuri

I'm kind of torn on what sorcerous bloodline to use for Whisper. 

Aberrant kind of works for her doppelganger heritage, and the abilities are good for simulating an enhanced mastery of her own shapechanging abilities.

Arcane is great for a "utility" mage, with a very nice set of bonus spells. The special abilities aren't all that inspiring, but could be useful since metamagic is quite powerful with spontaneous casting.

Shadow suits her sneaky, tricky nature...but I suspect it may overlap a bit with Doral's Beguiler stuff...

As for where to go!

Well, I think there should be some "downtime" back at the university, where we can socialize, craft, buy/sell, etc... That doesn't have to take much play time of course. Then, since we are Wayfinders, it's off to another exotic locale! Sarlona, perhaps...or Argonessen. The deep underbelly of Sharn, or the tombs of the goblin kings of Droam. 

It's probably a bit early to start using planar alignments and manifest zones to slip off to Thelanis or other planes, but that is surely in the offing for later!


----------



## Walking Dad

Sarlona sounds nice. I know where I don't want to go: the Mournlands.


----------



## jkason

I'll admit that I actually don't have a lot of knowledge of Eberron as a setting outside of this game. I've never really read up on it, so other than action points, dragonmarks, and the custom races, I know very little about regions or cities. Since we've been off on a remote jungle island for a while now, something in a city might be an interesting switch, though really I'm up for anything.


----------



## Dr Simon

jkason said:


> . With all the lightning Midian's been throwing about, the Weather domain seems like it might be a good thematic fit.




Weather is one of Kraken's domains, although I'd be prepared to change to Air or Water (with one of the subdomains) which would still be in keeping with his theme.

Hmm, no preference for location, might be fun to put Kraken in an urban setting (Sharn).


----------



## jkason

Dr Simon said:


> Weather is one of Kraken's domains, although I'd be prepared to change to Air or Water (with one of the subdomains) which would still be in keeping with his theme.
> 
> Hmm, no preference for location, might be fun to put Kraken in an urban setting (Sharn).




Ack. I hadn't even realized. I just noticed that a fair number of the domain spells were spells I was already picking for Midian, and the Lightning Lord domain power seemed especially fitting since I was using Call Lightning all the time.


----------



## Walking Dad

Anything wrong with both a having the weather domain? You could take subdomains (Seasons, Storm) to be more different.


----------



## Dr Simon

's probably because the only domain spell I've got at the moment is _obscuring mist_ - not exactly the "reborn in a storm" kind of feel I had in mind for Kraken. He seems to have gone in a more metaphorical direction anyway, with the frenzy and heavy use of action points, and the PF domain powers are more than adequate to fulfill that sort of function (I'm still hoping for hurling some lightning though). As I said, Air and Water would also work. (Having gine back to some Eberron material again, it looks like Kraken unwittingly worships the Traveller from the Dark Six - Storm and Destruction!)


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> Anything wrong with both a having the weather domain? You could take subdomains (Seasons, Storm) to be more different.




I suppose my only real concern is too much of the same damage type. If there's a whole lot of lightning bouncing around, then two instead of one of us becomes significantly less useful in a combat with something that has or obtains electricity resistance or immunity. It occurs to me that prior to learning Call Lightning, Midian's attack spells were fairly fiery in nature (at least, I remember using produce flame / flaming sphere with decent regularity), so it wouldn't be at all out of character for him to take that domain, instead. I could just use the Avatar philosophy associating fire and lightning rather than the normal D&D equation of air and lightning  

I was also debating the Seasons subdomain. If we keep winding up in exotic locales, Endure Elements daily with enough uses for the whole party could come in handy, though losing a free sleet storm for blight isn't so exciting. 



Dr Simon said:


> 's probably because the only domain spell I've got at the moment is _obscuring mist_ - not exactly the "reborn in a storm" kind of feel I had in mind for Kraken. He seems to have gone in a more metaphorical direction anyway, with the frenzy and heavy use of action points, and the PF domain powers are more than adequate to fulfill that sort of function (I'm still hoping for hurling some lightning though). As I said, Air and Water would also work. (Having gine back to some Eberron material again, it looks like Kraken unwittingly worships the Traveller from the Dark Six - Storm and Destruction!)




The Air domain 1st level power would let him hurl lightning much sooner, anyway, so that might be a good choice.


----------



## jkason

FYI: I have family coming into town and staying for the next week, so I may not be online as much. I'll try to keep up, but feel free to NPC if necessary.


----------

